# Chelsea 2012/13



## The39thStep (Aug 23, 2012)

We have had a relatively easy start but six points is six points with six goals and five Eden Hazard assists.

Plenty of work to do on our new plan A ie two defensive midfielders and Torres at the tip of the attack and we have lost our greatest plan B with Drogba going.

But Hazard looks an exceptional talent, Oscar will take time to settle and it will be interesting to see what Marin can do at this level if he can keep injury free. On one hand we are short of forwards but on the other not short of potential scorers . We also have Piazon , a really exciting young Brazilian to come through.

We need cover at right back, not convinced about Mikel's ability to really produce the goods as defensive midfield and RDM needs to get that balance right between defence and attack.

Very early days we will improve on sixth but we won't be repeating our cup heroics from last season.

Good to see three former Chelsea  coaches  and a former manager  all in charge at other clubs in the PL.


----------



## poului (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm quite surprised at how Hazard's turned out. He was billed as being a silky magician by so many but from what I've seen so far he just gets stuck in to deliver that final ball at all costs. Not complaining, mind!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 23, 2012)

I know it's only 2 games but his contribution...


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/aug/24/chelsea-signing-cesar-azpilicueta-marseille

Does this mean Luiz is off to Barca?


*Chelsea complete £7m signing of César Azpilicueta from Marseille*

• 22-year-old Spanish right-back arrives at Stamford Bridge 
• Player missed Marseille's Europa League qualifier


----------



## raknor (Aug 24, 2012)

Was surprised to discover that there wasn't a Chelsea thread & if it wasn't for pure laziness & being easily distracted I was going to start one the other day! So well done The39thStep for kicking us off.

2 games and two wins but that disguises somewhat how iffy we have been so far at the back, so hopefully today's signing will improve that situation.  

It goes without saying that Hazard has already had an immediate impact & from the little I've seen of Oscar, he looks very exciting as well. 

Looking like its going to be an exciting season


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/aug/24/chelsea-signing-cesar-azpilicueta-marseille
> 
> Does this mean Luiz is off to Barca?
> 
> ...


 
He is cover at right back .Luiz is going nowhere


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2012)

Five assists one goal in three games for Hazard


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2012)

Jeff winter needs to make a public apology to Torres when he sees the replay of that booking. Shocking decision.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2012)

Torres goal. Take that Jeff Winter.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 25, 2012)

Nodded off in that second half.

Fair play, we didn't do much, you did. If Torres and Hazard really click the rest of the league could be in trouble


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2012)

We weren't really tested in that game and looked a bit  anaemic in the second half. Defended well, Betrand at left midfield is growing on me. The Torres , Mata , Hazard combination really has some potential .


----------



## imposs1904 (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm so pleased there's finally a Chelsea thread on Urban, so I can .


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

Best buy Falcao, hat trick already against your shower.


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

The Champions of the also rans of Europe own your asses!


----------



## poului (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, I'll just be deleting that from my memory banks...


----------



## Big Gunz (Aug 31, 2012)

80m well spent.


----------



## poului (Aug 31, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> 80m well spent.


 
Yes, the Super Cup's the only trophy that matters!


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2012)

Embarrassing to be honest. Defensively inept, midfield unimaginative and one paced and attack non existent. tactically outclassed and you can see why Falcoa has a minimum release tag of £50m. The Europa type winners actually have a good record in this competition ( we won the first ever against Real Madrid) .Athletic went for the jugular early with some breathtakingly controlled passing and movement.

Only saving grace is that it is better to get these defeats out early in the season and learn than later.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 21, 2012)

Think we are bedding in a bit better now but still early days . Hopefully we can put Man Ud out of their misery next week but difficult CL tie first.


----------



## poului (Oct 21, 2012)

Love it how we're being consistently underestimated this season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 22, 2012)

The new players and style is very good, they seem to be settling in really quickly.  Mata...fucking hell he's becoming their star player.


----------



## mk12 (Oct 23, 2012)

He's been a star player since he joined.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2012)

Below par performance would be the politest I could come up with. Lost the ball too easily with misplaced passes and gave Shaktar far too much space to run at the back four. I think the Ukrainains must have watched that wretched supercup game.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 25, 2012)

Talksport said Falcao is on his way to Chelski next xfer window.

Google has loads on it 

https://www.google.co.uk/#hl=en&saf...c6ce1e3edfb4fe&bpcl=35466521&biw=1043&bih=545


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Not looking great so far.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Looking better now.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

When did Clattenburg transfer from Liverpool to United?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Down to 9. Evans should have gone there, not Torres. Fucks sake.

Wanker Clattenburg.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Clattenburg in correct decision shocker.


----------



## xes (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah WTF?

Surely Torres was fouled?


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

xes said:


> Yeah WTF?
> 
> Surely Torres was fouled?


Was he fuck and neither was Young.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

xes said:


> Yeah WTF?
> 
> Surely Torres was fouled?


 
Nope, at least not according to the replay.  There was minimal contact, Torres ended up on the floor because he lifted both his legs off it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

A nonsense sending off and an offside goal.

Nice one officials.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Laughable!

Now Mikel _should_ have gone there.

Chelsea fans singing "you're not fit to referee".

They're right.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Well done to Mark Clattenburg for getting a total of one important decision right during that match, its just a shame about all the rest of them.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

The football Authorities are going to have to do something about the cheating, both teams were at it again today, we can't just keep blaming referees.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> .... we can't just keep blaming referees.


 
Clattenburg completely fucked that game up.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Clattenburg completely fucked that game up.


With a little help from the players.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it really coming to a head this season? The diving, general cheating and poor refereeing? It seems like it has been shit for a while, but this season all involved seem to look bad.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:
			
		

> With a little help from the players.


 
Torres didn't dive, so I'm going to withhold judgement on that until after MoTD.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2012)

Good to see classy Chelsea fans booing rio in support of their racist centre half


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> A nonsense sending off and an offside goal.
> 
> Nice one officials.


 
like the one chelsea scored against utd to win the league a few years back?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> Good to see classy Chelsea fans booing rio in support of their racist centre half


 
It wasn't nice but that would have happened at any ground in the country if Terry played for them.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

DRINK? said:


> like the one chelsea scored against utd to win the league a few years back?


 
_Still _wilfully ignoring the Macheda handball goal in that match after all this time, I see.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

If Clattenburg simply had a brief to punish any semblance of diving in the match then why didn't he book Young earlier? Why did he wait until a Chelsea player went down before he put his foot down? I think anyone with a brain knows the answer.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2012)

Terrific game but you have to question the Torres yellow  in then second half and United's third goal. Guess we gad to lose at some point but the overall prognosis for us is a lot healthier than Uniteds




DRINK? said:


> Good to see classy Chelsea fans booing rio in support of their racist centre half


 
good to see united supporter's making out that they are a paragon  on anti racism after covering up the Schmeichel  Wight affair. Ferdinand  kicked a woman at Stamford Bridge last time they lost there.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Ferdinand kicked a woman at Stamford Bridge last time they lost there.


 
And has himself been caught laughing at a racist term on his Twitter account. What short memories some people have.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> With a little help from the players.


 
Evans admitted there was contact, the video showed there was contact and that arch hater of United Gary Neville makes clear there was contact and it wasn't a yellow.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Terrific game but you have to question the Torres yellow


 
yup he should have got a straight red for the first


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Evans admitted there was contact, the video showed there was contact and that arch hater of United Gary Neville makes clear there was contact and it wasn't a yellow.


There was a slight touch but that happens all the time in football, it even used to be a perfectly normal part of the game, but please don't tell me you think it was anywhere near enough to make him go down the way he did, Young's was a dive too.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> There was a slight touch but that happens all the time in football, it even used to be a perfectly normal part of the game, but please don't tell me you think it was anywhere near enough to make him go down the way he did, Young's was a dive too.


 
Perhaps not, but that deosn't de facto mean he was trying to win a free kick. Not to mention if you're travelling at speed it doesn't need much contact to send you flying.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Perhaps not, but that deosn't de facto mean he was trying to win a free kick. Not to mention if you're travelling at speed it doesn't need much contact to send you flying.


Players used to manage it quite easily in the past.

Staying on their feet when tackled that is.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Was he fuck and neither was Young.


 
Young was definitely tripped. Maybe not deliberately, as Ivanovic caught badly out of position, tried to cut across the back of Young to get goalside and knocked into him. It happens all the time. The fact is Ivanovic, Cech, Cole etc all nearest to the incident didn't even protest. And though Young does like a tumble he was unlikely to go down when clean through.

With Torres it looked like there was some minor contact, but whether it warranted the subsequent _two-footed_ collapse is a different matter. It may well be that it was this apparent embellishment that convinced the ref the tumble was from start to finish a confection designed to, lets not forget, fool _him_ into taking equally dramatic action against Evans.

Hernandez was offside when the ball was kicked but on side when he scored, which may have fooled the linesman. By contrast when Drogba sealed the Premiership as OT he was a clear yard off-side when he recieved it. Utd might have been a little lucky to get all three points in the fashion they did, but if there was some luck in it, then it's a first in a series of shockingly bad decisions (many courtesy of Mr Atkinson and co) they have suffered at 'the Bridge' over the last decade.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Young was definitely tripped. Maybe not deliberately, as Ivanovic caught badly out of position, tried to cut across the back of Young to get goalside and knocked into him. It happens all the time. The fact is Ivanovic, Cech, Cole etc all nearest to the incident didn't even protest. And though Young does like a tumble he was unlikely to go down when clean through.
> 
> With Torres it looked like there was some minor contact, but whether it warranted the subsequent _two-footed_ collapse is a different matter. It may well be that it was this apparent embellishment that convinced the ref the tumble was from start to finish a confection designed to, lets not forget, fool _him_ into taking equally dramatic action against Evans.
> 
> Hernandez was offside when the ball was kicked but on side when he scored, which may have fooled the linesman. By contrast when Drogba sealed the Premiership as OT he was a clear yard off-side when he recieved it. Utd might have been a little lucky to get all three points in the fashion they did, but if there was some luck in it, then it's a first in a series of shockingly bad decisions (many courtesy of Mr Atkinson and co) they have suffered at 'the Bridge' over the last decade.


I agree with all of your post except about Young, I am obviously open to being proved wrong but I could not see any contact at all when it was replayed on tv and even if there were it did not look any more than with Evans and Torres, the offside goal was a really difficult one to call for the linesman and anyway didn't RVP have a good goal disallowed last PL game we played?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Players used to manage it quite easily in the past.
> 
> Staying on their feet when tackled that is.


People dived in the past aswell you know. It doesn't de facto mean they should get a yellow. Gary Neville made the point....


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> People dived in the past aswell you know. It doesn't de facto mean they should get a yellow. Gary Neville made the point....


I know they did and I agree that de facto rules are bollocks I have said as much in the past but in this case I believe that he was trying to get Evans sent off and it back fired so fuck him.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

If you're not 100% sure it's a dive then you shouldn't give a yellow. It's bad officiating regardless of your spurious attempt at providing context.


----------



## agricola (Oct 28, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> People dived in the past aswell you know. It doesn't de facto mean they should get a yellow. Gary Neville made the point....


 
Neville did make that point, but he was wrong. The only reason Torres fell over was because he made himself do so in order to try and con the referee into getting a free kick in a very dangerous area (especially given Mata's goal) / get Evans booked, and he should be punished for trying.

I do however think its hilarious that Clattenburg is getting loads of abuse because of the one decision he actually got right, though.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

poului said:


> If you're not 100% sure it's a dive then you shouldn't give a yellow. It's bad officiating regardless of your spurious attempt at providing context.


How do you know he was not 100% sure?


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> How do you know he was not 100% sure?


 
You know that's a ridiculous question to ask.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 28, 2012)

poului said:


> If you're not 100% sure it's a dive then you shouldn't give a yellow. It's bad officiating regardless of your spurious attempt at providing context.


 
Of course the point is that Clattenburg _was_ 100 per cent sure it was a dive, hence the yellow. In the full knowledge that it would  be followed by the red. Afterall there was no pressure on him from the home crowd for him to do so, rather the reverse. All the howls were for Evans, not Torres, to be sanctioned. So Clattenburg, wrong or right, was following through on what believed he saw. Simple as that.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Of course the point is that Clattenburg _was_ 100 per cent sure it was a dive, hence the yellow. In the full knowledge that it would be followed by the red. Afterall there was no pressure on him from the home crowd for him to do so, rather the reverse. All the howls were for Evans, not Torres, to be sanctioned. So Clattenburg, wrong or right, was following through on what believed he saw. Simple as that.


 
..to which I can simply state the reverse of Deareg's hollow question - how can you know that he was 100% sure?

Obviously no-one knows what was going through the clown's head at the time except himself. But if there's contact then no reasonable person could say they could 100% sure that it was a dive. So either he's being disingenuous by giving red despite being unsure or he's given a card for diving despite seeing contact from a challenge from behind. It's bad officiating whichever way you look at it, and if you'd bothered to read to my post sensibly you'd have understood my point to start off with.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

poului said:


> You know that's a ridiculous question to ask.


If you have a point I wish you would get to it.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If you have a point I wish you would get to it.


 
I've already made it. Twice. It's not that hard.

Do you even read anything I've written? You read like some trolling malware that automatically spurts out generic smug phrases on bulletin boards just to piss people off.


----------



## poului (Oct 28, 2012)

Holding out for the if-all-else-fails solitary rolleyes...


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

poului said:


> I've already made it. Twice. It's not that hard.
> 
> Do you even read anything I've written? You read like some trolling malware that automatically spurts out generic smug phrases on bulletin boards just to piss people off.


I have read what you have directed to me but it would be easier to understand Chinese so just go and fuck yourself you demented cunt.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> There was a slight touch but that happens all the time in football, it even used to be a perfectly normal part of the game, but please don't tell me you think it was anywhere near enough to make him go down the way he did, Young's was a dive too.


 
Just watched it again. Torres could probably made more of an effort to stay up but don't think Clattenburg could have been sure it was a dive. I definitely don't think Young dived. Not this time anyway!

Fergie made me laugh though. He reckons you'd have won anyway without the second sending off. He clearly got on the piss early. It was very much Chelsea in the ascendency (I hate that term) at that point, and given that you only managed to scored one offside goal against 9 men I'm not sure why he thinks you'd have faired better against 10.

Anyway, meh, that's football. The officiating was shit. As rednose said, you've had a few poor shouts at The Bridge, just like we've been on the other side of plenty of crap decisions at Trafford. That stuff evens itself out over time. It was just our turn to suck it up today.

The points would've been nice but we're still playing as good or better football than anyone else in the league and if Falcao comes in January things should get really interesting.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Just watched it again. Torres could probably made more of an effort to stay up but don't think Clattenburg could have been sure it was a dive. I definitely don't think Young dived. Not this time anyway!
> 
> Fergie made me laugh though. He reckons you'd have won anyway without the second sending off. He clearly got on the piss early. It was very much Chelsea in the ascendency (I hate that term) at that point, and given that you only managed to scored one offside goal against 9 men I'm not sure why he thinks you'd have faired better against 10.
> 
> ...


Just shows how hard it is for refs then, we have seen it numerous times, from different angles and in slow motion and we still can't agree.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 28, 2012)

Sky news reporting that Chelsea have made complaint to the FA about language Clattenburg used to two Chelsea players.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Just shows how hard it is for refs then, we have seen it numerous times, from different angles and in slow motion and we still can't agree.


 
I don't think we disagree that much. I certainly don't see Torres going down as a clear dive as Agricola and Joe Reilly are making out and I think Clattenburg was wrong to send him off. It's just not as bad a foul by Evans as I first thought and I reckon Torres made a bit of a meal of it. Young definitely got caught by Ivanovitch.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Sky news reporting that Chelsea have made complaint to the FA about language Clattenburg used to two Chelsea players.


 
Yeah saw that. Hope it's not some silly sour grapes thing.

He was having a proper barney with Mikel at one point when he carded him.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh dear. BBC reporting that the complaint alleges that Clattenburg used racial language to Mikel.

Ref's are miked-up aren't they?


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 28, 2012)

I hate to say it but it really is time to consider options that don't include Torres.    If it's to be Falcao in January then (from what I saw in one Euro game) he seems just right, if not then there needs to be someone up front who scores.   

He should fit right into this new system but it hasn't helped him at all.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 28, 2012)

I'd swap Torres for Falcao in a heartbeat.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 29, 2012)

You just know when he leaves he'll get his form back.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

Mirror are reporting that one of the insults was 'Spanish Twat' - aimed at Mata. Also, that Mikel did some effing and jeffing back after the match when he, Terry and others confronted Clattenberg. Mikel was the other abusee during the game apparently.


----------



## poului (Oct 29, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I have read what you have directed to me but it would be easier to understand Chinese so just go and fuck yourself you demented cunt.


 
Yes it's definitely my fault!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Mirror are reporting that one of the insults was 'Spanish Twat' - aimed at Mata. Also, that Mikel did some effing and jeffing back after the match when he, Terry and others confronted Clattenberg. Mikel was the other abusee during the game apparently.


 
Two insults apparently only one of which was allegedly racial. "Spanish twat" is stupid but it isn't racial, so it looks like Mikel copped the alleged racial slur.

Clatters couldn't really be that fucking stupid, could he?


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Two insults apparently only one of which was allegedly racial. "Spanish twat" is stupid but it isn't racial, so it looks like Mikel copped the alleged racial slur.
> 
> Clatters couldn't really be that fucking stupid, could he?


 
Can't see why it isn't racial


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Can't see why it isn't racial


 
Because "Spanish" isn't a race, it's a nationality. The comment was, if anything, mildly xenophobic. However, if Chelsea are considering the comment to Mata to be racial then whatever he said to Mikel wasn't, and Clatters will just get a slap on the wrist (assuming he said this stuff).


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Because "Spanish" isn't a race, it's a nationality. The comment was, if anything, mildly xenophobic. However, if Chelsea are considering the comment to Mata to be racial then whatever he said to Mikel wasn't, and Clatters will just get a slap on the wrist (assuming he said this stuff).


 
Wouldn't wash in a work related disciplinary


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 29, 2012)

Refs are miked up but not recorded.  Either way, the 4th official and 2 linesmen have heard every word Clattenberg said, so he's either not got a leg to stand on or it'll be laughed out of FA kangaroo court.  The only ambiguity will come if he did say what's alleged but the refereeing team close ranks - expect a few "I don't recall if that was said" statements.

As for the Torres dive(?), contact doesn't make a foul;  contact enough to impede or trip the attacker makes a foul.  There was a slight touch but (to me anyway) the only reason Torres hit the floor was that he wanted to hit the floor.  He was on his own with another defender to beat, no support and the touch that took it past Evans was a heavy one - he'd done really well up to that point but still the chance of scoring was next to nil and he fancied a free kick more than carrying on the run for little reward.  A harsh yellow, but only himself to blame.


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Obviously I know nada about what Clattenberg said but what a fantastic allegation by Chelsea - I mean they're just roughing him up surely? He can't be so dumb as to start racially abusing players can he? Can he???

This story just runs and runs, the FA must be so pissed off, they thought they'd just buried it and Chelsea have thrown it right back in their faces. Beautiful story.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

> "Chelsea came back but we managed to beat them in the end. We showed tremendous spirit." - Mark Clattenburg


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> He can't be so dumb as to start racially abusing players can he? Can he???


 
 Absolutely astonishing if it's true. 



> This story just runs and runs, the FA must be so pissed off, they thought they'd just buried it and Chelsea have thrown it right back in their faces.


 
I'm waiting for some dick to point out the 'irony' of Chelsea making a complaint of racial abuse 'given recent events with Terry'. Where's Trampie?


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Because "Spanish" isn't a race, it's a nationality. The comment was, if anything, mildly xenophobic. However, if Chelsea are considering the comment to Mata to be racial then whatever he said to Mikel wasn't, and Clatters will just get a slap on the wrist (assuming he said this stuff).


 
Legally speaking if the 'victim' sees it as racial then it's racial. And yes, whether it's 'ethnically' correct it would still be seen as racial.



Spymaster said:


> I'm waiting for some dick to point out the 'irony' of Chelsea making a complaint of racial abuse 'given recent events with Terry'. Where's Trampie?


 
The irony would only be worth noting if Chelsea wanted the FA to say openly what punishment the ref-if found guilty-would receive.
And 39thStep is spot on, in a work related enquiry it would not be an issue surrounding definitions of race/xenophobia, this is in every sense a work related enquiry.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

If the FA want to kick start KIO then start with kicking Clattenburg out


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Legally speaking if the 'victim' sees it as racial then it's racial. And yes, whether it's 'ethnically' correct it would still be seen as racial.


 
I seem to recall a relevant bit of the FA rule during the Terry case but can't find it now. You could be right.

The point being that only one racial slur is alleged, so if that's the one to Mata, then Mikel wasn't racially abused, and I, rightly or wrongly, feel that a colour based racial insult to Mikel would carry more weight than him calling Mata a Spanish twat.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

How is the steward who was injured? I read something was thrown from the crowd and he needed treatment?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If the FA want to kick start KIO then start with kicking Clattenburg out


 
I think we should probably wait to see what he's actually said!


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> If the FA want to kick start KIO then start with kicking Clattenburg out


I think you're supposed to find out if there's any truth in the allegation first, you know.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I think you're supposed to find out if there's any truth in the allegation first, you know.


 
Just applying the John Terry rule


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Just applying the John Terry rule


But John Terry is a cunt.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilf said:
			
		

> Mirror are reporting that one of the insults was 'Spanish Twat' - aimed at Mata. Also, that Mikel did some effing and jeffing back after the match when he, Terry and others confronted Clattenberg. Mikel was the other abusee during the game apparently.



Maybe Mata misheard and the ref said 'selfish twat' which I think we can all agree is more than fair?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

So is Clattenburg.

@ editor.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Maybe Mata misheard and the ref said 'selfish twat' which I think we can all agree is more than fair?


 
Take it that your career in honing jokes that aren't funny  means you don't have much to to actually watch football.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

editor said:


> But John Terry is a cunt.


 
Don't think that has ever been in dispute


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Maybe Mata misheard and the ref said 'selfish twat' which I think we can all agree is more than fair?



What an incredibly strange statement.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I seem to recall a relevant bit of the FA rule during the Terry case but can't find it now. You could be right.
> 
> The point being that only one racial slur is alleged, so if that's the one to Mata, then Mikel wasn't racially abused, and I, rightly or wrongly, feel that a colour based racial insult to Mikel would carry more weight than him calling Mata a Spanish twat.


 
There was a bit going round the ether that the word used re Mikel was 'monkey', but that could well be in the context of 'cheeky monkey' which is neither racial or abusive.

Clattenburg shouldn't be a Grade 1 official simply because he is a woeful referee.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Dermot Gallagher on Sky Sports saying he phoned Clattenburg to ask about the 2nd Torres yellow and told him that he, Gallagher, thought it was a foul.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> What an incredibly strange statement.


 
Incredibly is a bit of a strong word.


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I'm waiting for some dick to point out the 'irony' of Chelsea making a complaint of racial abuse 'given recent events with Terry'. Where's Trampie?


 
Can I be the dick who says it looks to me like a revenge tackle by the club for Clattenberg's reffing? I mean almost regardless of what any inquiry finds about the facts it would be really hard for Clattenberg to ref another Chelsea game now. They have dealt the FA a mahoosive headache.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> Can I be the dick who says it looks to me like a revenge tackle by the club for Clattenberg's reffing? I mean almost regardless of what any inquiry finds about the facts it would be really hard for Clattenberg to ref another Chelsea game now. They have dealt the FA a mahoosive headache.


 
jesus christ


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> Can I be the dick who says it looks to me like a revenge tackle by the club for Clattenberg's reffing?


 
He's almost certainly said _something_. I can see people at the club rubbing their hands with glee that the stupid cunt has given them the opportunity to kick him in the bollocks so quickly after he fucked us over, but I seriously doubt that it's a complete fabrication.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> There was a bit going round the ether that the word used re Mikel was 'monkey', but that could well be in the context of 'cheeky monkey' ...


 
Yeah, right!


----------



## tommers (Oct 29, 2012)

Lots of stuff gets misheard on a football pitch.  Apparently.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Yeah, right!


 
No, that's what was being said.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 29, 2012)

poului said:


> ..to which I can simply state the reverse of Deareg's hollow question - how can you know that he was 100% sure?


 
Because he booked him knowing a red would follow, so in his mind he was 100 per cent. He was also 100 per cent that Valenica dived when he didn't, while believing 100 per cent that Torres merited no more than a yellow for the foot up on Cleverly and Ivanovic escaped for a two footed lunge on Evra in the first half. So Chelsea might be feeling hard done by for the last goal but the rest of it including the ist half tactics they largely brought on themselves.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 29, 2012)

Badgers said:


> How is the steward who was injured? I read something was thrown from the crowd and he needed treatment?


 Chelsea missile, Chelsea steward - no mileage in that.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Because he booked him knowing a red would follow,


 
Not quite, Dermot Gallagher was on SSN this morning and after his phonecall with Clattenburg said he only realised it was his second booking after he'd shown him the yellow card.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> He's almost certainly said _something_. I can see people at the club rubbing their hands with glee that the stupid cunt has given them the opportunity to kick him in the bollocks so quickly after he fucked us over, but I seriously doubt that it's a complete fabrication.


 That's my best guess too.  Chelsea are not far off my least favourite club in Britain, but it is inconceivable that they would make it up.  Equally it would be astonishing if a ref came out with an unambiguous racist comment (not 30 years ago, but now it is).  Truth is likely to be Clattenberg getting riled and coming out with some nationalistic slur perhaps.  Whatever, it was it's all pretty depressing.


----------



## mattie (Oct 29, 2012)

Is there some way of blaming John Terry for this?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> No, that's what was being said.


 
Understood. My remark was one of incredulity that anyone using the term "monkey" to a black man would be using it in the context of "cheeky monkey".

Very much the old "John Terry defence".


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

mattie said:


> Is there some way of blaming John Terry for this?


 Oi, Oi Clattenberg...


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

It's getting like a Chess textbook - the Suarez Defence, the Terry Defence, the Clattenberg Gambit


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> He was also 100 per cent that Valenica dived when he didn't ...


 
Not according to your manager.

Rednose reckons Clattenberg was going to book Mikel for the challenge on Valencia but on realising that Mikel was already on a yellow, showed it to Nuno instead.

But like I said, he probably got on the vino a bit early.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Not quite, Dermot Gallagher was on SSN this morning and after his phonecall with Clattenburg said he only realised it was his second booking after he'd shown him the yellow card.


 
You could see that when he gave it. There was a delay between giving the yellow and getting the red out of his pocket.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Whatever, it was it's all pretty depressing.


 
Not as depressing as his reffing.


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> He's almost certainly said _something_. I can see people at the club rubbing their hands with glee that the stupid cunt has given them the opportunity to kick him in the bollocks so quickly after he fucked us over, but I seriously doubt that it's a complete fabrication.


 
Well neither of us has a clue obviously so this is really the perfect internet argument. So here goes; if I had to choose whether Clattenberg started throwing around racist abuse or that Chelsea are alleging it falsely I'd say Chelsea have cooked it up is more likely - the motives are right there to be seen, not just with him but with the FA and their verdict on JT (including that verdict basically alleging other Chelsea evidence was faked up).

Pressure's on the Assistant refs now. I'd take a punt they back the ref.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> Well neither of us has a clue obviously so this is really the perfect internet argument. So here goes; if I had to choose whether Clattenberg started throwing around racist abuse or that Chelsea are alleging it falsely I'd say Chelsea have cooked it up is more likely - the motives are right there to be seen, not just with him but with the FA and their verdict on JT (including that verdict basically alleging other Chelsea evidence was faked up).
> 
> Pressure's on the Assistant refs now. I'd take a punt they back the ref.


 
Well I guess anyone who doesn't like Chelsea is going to speculate that it's made up. I really doubt it because:

a) The allegations came immediately after the game (within 15 minutes of the final whistle apparently). They didn't have time to cook it up.
b) It's far too likely that what Clatters did and didn't say has been witnessed by others or by tv cameras.
c) Clattenburg and Mikel WERE having a proper fire-up on the pitch. I think it's far more likely that he slipped up with some stupid shit at that point than it is that the club are making a false claim.
d) It's far too dangerous. This would be one of the biggest scandals in football for years if Chelsea, as a club, were found to be fabricating a race claim against an official. Whatever you think of Chelsea they're good businessmen, and that would be piss poor for business.
e) There's tons of risk and nothing to gain.
f) Clattenburg hasn't denied anything yet.
g) Clattenburg's a cock.

As I said, I'm sure they're loving every bit of Clattenburg's pain but they haven't made it up.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> Well neither of us has a clue obviously so this is really the perfect internet argument. So here goes; if I had to choose whether Clattenberg started throwing around racist abuse or that Chelsea are alleging it falsely I'd say Chelsea have cooked it up is more likely - the motives are right there to be seen, not just with him but with the FA and their verdict on JT (including that verdict *basically alleging other Chelsea evidence was faked up*).
> 
> Pressure's on the Assistant refs now. I'd take a punt they back the ref.


 
This is something that really should be emphasised when making any snap decisions on this.


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Well I guess anyone who doesn't like Chelsea is going to speculate that it's made up. I really doubt it because:
> 
> a) The allegations came immediately after the game (within 15 minutes of the final whistle apparently). They didn't have time to cook it up.
> b) It's far too likely that what Clatters did and didn't say has been witnessed by others or by tv cameras.
> ...


 
I'm loving your certainty. The FA basically accused them of doing just this in their JT inquiry and it didn't end up amounting to anything at all let alone "the biggest scandal in football for years". So no risk, and a bit of petty revenge + getting no more Clattenberg reffing their games. Looks alright as a CBA to me.

And you don't need time to cook it up, it's all the usual he said, she said bullshit that kicks off all the time in football, people make crap up and then have to back it up, it's absolutely normal.

It's the Assistant Refs who are going to be crucial here and for all sorts of reasons (including dodgy ones) they'll back Clattenberg - I'd have a bet on it.

But I'm ready to admit it all hangs in the balance. Cracking story.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Understood. My remark was one of incredulity that anyone using the term "monkey" to a black man would be using it in the context of "cheeky monkey".
> 
> Very much the old "John Terry defence".


 
It is possible.... But some people get into a tizz over the word, witness the UNISON decision to attack 4 UNISON reps for the 3 see no, hear no speak no monkeys leaflet as racist....


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> The FA basically accused them of doing just this in their JT inquiry and it didn't end up amounting to anything at all let alone "the biggest scandal in football for years".


 
That's if they did it at all. But there's a huge difference between lawyers fabricating a defence, and a club wilfully alleging false accusations of racism of an official. If he said nothing then one would fully expect him to sue and win, and that be followed by some high profile resignations at CFC.



> And you don't need time to cook it up, it's all the usual he said, she said bullshit that kicks off all the time in football, people make crap up and then have to back it up, it's absolutely normal.


 
I think the official complaint was made too quickly. If there was some kind of conspiracy against Clatters they'd have got together, got a story straight and made the complaint after a few days, wouldn't they?

And for petty revenge? I doubt there's a club in the world that would do what you're suggesting.

Clattenberg's lack of denial today is intriguing too.  



> But I'm ready to admit it all hangs in the balance. Cracking story.


 
We shall see. Should be fun!


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It is possible.... But some people get into a tizz over the word, witness the UNISON decision to attack 4 UNISON reps for the 3 see no, hear no speak no monkeys leaflet as racist....


 
It's possible but highly unlikely, especially in football where the connotations of "monkey" have been totally unequivocal since the first bananas were chucked in the 80s.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> It is possible.... But some people get into a tizz over the word, witness the UNISON decision to attack 4 UNISON reps for the 3 see no, hear no speak no monkeys leaflet as racist....


 
That was a witch hunt against the left though.

If its true I still think an elite referee  calling someone a spanish twat is just not on. When I was managing a pub team years ago some old doddery referee disallowed a goal when one of our black players barged the keeper and told the player that that might be alright where in the country that he came from but that he as the ref  wouldn't have it in this country. Said player was born bred Manc.


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Clattenberg's lack of denial today is intriguing too.


 
Apparently he's been barred from responding. But do you really think the ARs won't back him up? Heh they've all probably been on youtube all day trying to see if there's any footage they can't deny. Mind you JT got off even with that so maybe it doesn't matter.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> But do you really think the ARs won't back him up? Heh they've all probably been on youtube all day trying to see if there's any footage they can't deny.


 
I think it'll rest on:

a) Whether or not they did hear him say anything, and if so
b) Where he was when he said it, and whether they reckon they can get away with lying. As you allude to, there are about 20 Sky cameras around the ground. The safest thing for the AR's to say is "if he did say something I didn't hear it".


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> That was a witch hunt against the left though.
> 
> If its true I still think an elite referee calling someone a spanish twat is just not on. When I was managing a pub team years ago some old doddery referee disallowed a goal when one of our black players barged the keeper and told the player that that might be alright where in the country that he came from but that he as the ref wouldn't have it in this country. Said player was born bred Manc.


 
I know, i;m simply saying that the word has a context.

I think Clattenburg is in deep shite if he said that aswell.

Bottom line is that he's a woeful referee.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe Mata accused him of being a thin Geordie waiter?


----------



## co-op (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> The safest thing for the AR's to say is "if he did say something I didn't hear it".


 
"despite the earpiece in my ear linked to the microphone in front of his mouth and despite the fact that incidents in the immediate aftermath of the match are still under our administration so I should have been concentrating on what was going on when angry Chelsea players started mobbing the ref..."

-"not hearing" is  not really an option.

I'd bet they'll close ranks.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

co-op said:


> -"not hearing" is not really an option.


 
It's their best one if they don't want to get busted by the cameras. The conversations aren't recorded so they could say pretty much anything.


----------



## agricola (Oct 29, 2012)

I did like the joke on the Football Weekly podcast about Clattenburg's alleged abuse:

_"Does this mean that Chelsea fans will boo their own players now?"_


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Not according to your manager.
> 
> Rednose reckons Clattenberg was going to book Mikel for the challenge on Valencia but on realising that Mikel was already on a yellow, showed it to Nuno instead.


 
Ok, if so that means Mikel could have gone as well. So it's a toss-up between whether you want Torres or Mikel to stay on - but you can't have both. Given as I mentioned earlier that Ivanovic could easily have been sent off for the Evra lunge it does  point to a culture of entitlement (thinking here of the series of x-rated tackles by Luiz in the same fixture last year) that has existed at the 'Bridge' up to now.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 29, 2012)

Guess who put a fiver on Suarez first goalscorer at 150/1? And celebrated like a nutter for the winning goal.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ok, if so that means Mikel could have gone as well. So it's a toss-up between whether you want Torres or Mikel to stay on - but you can't have both. Given as I mentioned earlier that Ivanovic could easily have been sent off for the Evra lunge it does point to a culture of entitlement (thinking here of the series of x-rated tackles by Luiz in the same fixture last year) that has existed at the 'Bridge' up to now.


 
I would hate to see you referee a game


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Guess who put a fiver on Suarez first goalscorer at 150/1? And celebrated like a nutter for the winning goal.


 
do you mean Suarez first goal scorers and 2-3 ?


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Oct 29, 2012)

Oops, yes I do.


----------



## bigbry (Oct 29, 2012)

poului said:


> If you're not 100% sure it's a dive then you shouldn't give a yellow. It's bad officiating regardless of your spurious attempt at providing context.


You've got to be 100% sure before you give a penalty and IMO you should be 100% sure before giving a yellow for diving.  In effect you're saying "You're a cheat !" and that's a big call in my book.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Ok, if so that means Mikel could have gone as well.


 
Only if you agree that Ferguson should've ref'd the match.



> So it's a toss-up between whether you want Torres or Mikel to stay on - but you can't have both.


 
Torres shouldn't have gone. End of story. Only you and Agricola think he should. Even Twattenberg seems to be in two minds now according to the phonecall with Gallagher.The Mikel/Valencia incident shouldn't have resulted in any booking either.



> Given as I mentioned earlier that Ivanovic could easily have been sent off for the Evra lunge it does point to a culture of entitlement (thinking here of the series of x-rated tackles by Luiz in the same fixture last year) that has existed at the 'Bridge' up to now.


 
But that could be levelled at many clubs, _particularly_ United at OT where refereeing decisions (not just against Chelsea) often seem to rely more on how close the ref is to the United bench than what actually happened. And any supporter of a team with Paul Scholes in it doesn't get to moan about shite tackles.

Not sure what point you're trying to make really. United bossed the first half hour of the game on Sunday, Chelsea had the rest of the game and were getting better until Torres got sent off wrongly and Hernandez scored an offside goal against 9 men. You can argue if's-but's-and-maybe's forever but what's indisputable is that Clattenberg's shit calls gave you the game, and if it had been the other way round rednose would have spontaneously combusted!

But like I say, shit happens and this time it happened to us.

As a Chelsea supporter I take solace in the fact that the possible 2nd or 3rd best team in the country couldn't beat a Chelsea side _without_ Terry or Lampard fair-and-square even when we were down to 9 men; we're still top of the league, playing football that's getting better all the time, and probably have Falcao joining us in January!


----------



## poului (Oct 29, 2012)

Threshers_Flail said:


> Oops, yes I do.


 

Yeah, those odds would have been insane otherwise.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

*Brian McNally* ‏@*McNallyMirror* 
Lawyer Peter Herbert, a figure behind mooted black players' union, has reported Mark Clattenburg incident to the Metropolitan Police.

 *   Expand *


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> *Brian McNally* ‏@*McNallyMirror*
> Lawyer Peter Herbert, a figure behind mooted black players' union, has reported Mark Clattenburg incident to the Metropolitan Police.
> 
> *Expand *


If Clattenberg came out with some racist shite (shall we say _Terry-esque_), I've no problem with that. Do wonder though whether this Peter Herbert has anything _specific_ - everyone's been fairly tight lipped so far. Perhaps Mikel or an intermediary has been in touch and _given_ him something specific, but if not he could just be using this to take on the FA. *

* Statements of the Obvious - #1 in a short series


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 29, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Only if you agree that Ferguson should've ref'd the match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Let's be fair the problems that have been exposed in CL and in the loss to Athletico and in the first half hour against Utd won't be solved by signing a centre forward. Mata and co are fine going forward but offer no cover to the fullbacks. Had Valencia's decision making been better it could easily have been three or more. So while Utd have their problems with injuries/formations/leaking goals and so forth the fact that this was the first win there in a decade says loads.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilf said:


> If Clattenberg came out with some racist shite (shall we say _Terry-esque_), I've no problem with that. Do wonder though whether this Peter Herbert has anything _specific_ - everyone's been fairly tight lipped so far. Perhaps Mikel or an intermediary has been in touch and _given_ him something specific, but if not he could just be using this to take on the FA. *
> 
> * Statements of the Obvious - #1 in a short series


 
At a guess i'd say it's Herbert trying to give himself and his idea of a black players union a bit of a boost.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 29, 2012)

Wilf said:


> If Clattenberg came out with some racist shite (shall we say _Terry-esque_), I've no problem with that. Do wonder though whether this Peter Herbert has anything _specific_ - everyone's been fairly tight lipped so far. Perhaps Mikel or an intermediary has been in touch and _given_ him something specific, but if not he could just be using this to take on the FA. *
> 
> * Statements of the Obvious - #1 in a short series


 
Peter Herbert is an old friend of Lee Jasper, late of the Livingstine administration. Indeed were it not for Mr Jasper's antics, exposed by Andrew Gilligan, Bojo might still be an obscure MP making the odd guest appearance on Have I got News for You. 

As the old saying goes 'show me your friends and I'll tell you what you are'.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Peter Herbert is an old friend of Lee Jasper, late of the Livingstine administration. Indeed were it not for Mr Jasper's antics, exposed by Andrew Gilligan, Bojo might still be an obscure MP making the odd guest appearance on Have I got News for You.
> 
> As the old saying goes 'show me your friends and I'll tell you what you are'.


 Cheers, I had no idea who he was, just a nagging feeling I'd heard the name somewhere.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> So while Utd have their problems with injuries/formations/leaking goals and so forth the fact that this was the first win there in a decade says loads.


 
Yeah, it says that Clattenberg & Co fucked it! United can't really take anything from that match (apart from the points).

You're right, the Chelsea defence definitely needs some work, we missed JT yesterday, losing Carvalho did us no favours, and Luis is questionable. If we lose Cole in January it'll be a nightmare but we're closer to the finished article than we have been in years and United look more beatable than they have done for ages. Hazard and Mata are awesome, Bertrand's coming on nicely and if Torres was in form the defence wouldn't really matter that much! 

Falcao could be a huge addition to that team if he doesn't lose form as soon as he gets here, as per usual.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Let's be fair the problems that have been exposed in CL and in the loss to Athletico and in the first half hour against Utd won't be solved by signing a centre forward. Mata and co are fine going forward but offer no cover to the fullbacks. Had Valencia's decision making been better it could easily have been three or more. So while Utd have their problems with injuries/formations/leaking goals and so forth the fact that this was the first win there in a decade says loads.


 
First part of your opening sentence I thought you were talking about Uniteds frailties in Europe last year!

Re Chelsea first of all you have a point regarding that left flank of ours but its a new formation with new players and that can be worked on .The Atheltico game was early, Shaktar are excellent at home and  their Brazilians did our Brazilians.Personally I don't think the new formation  plays to Ramieres strength.Mata can and does provide cover for the right hand side. He worked his socks off.

As for three or more one was an own goal, one was offside and we diced through your misfiled and defence time and time  again until Clattenburg decided to take second stage. I would have fancied Cheslea with ten men at 2-2 and even with nine it took the linesman to win you your first league game in ten years. These things happen , remember Spurs at OT.

Our future potential is there to see , unfortunately aside from an injury prone season or two out of Van Nisteroy, the departure of Giggs, Scholes, Evra and Ferdinad Man Utds isn't.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 29, 2012)

Spot on ^^^


----------



## phildwyer (Oct 29, 2012)

Zapp Brannigan said:


> Refs are miked up but not recorded. Either way, the 4th official and 2 linesmen have heard every word Clattenberg said, so he's either not got a leg to stand on or it'll be laughed out of FA kangaroo court. The only ambiguity will come if he did say what's alleged but the refereeing team close ranks - expect a few "I don't recall if that was said" statements.
> 
> As for the Torres dive(?), contact doesn't make a foul; contact enough to impede or trip the attacker makes a foul. There was a slight touch but (to me anyway) the only reason Torres hit the floor was that he wanted to hit the floor. He was on his own with another defender to beat, no support and the touch that took it past Evans was a heavy one - he'd done really well up to that point but still the chance of scoring was next to nil and he fancied a free kick more than carrying on the run for little reward. A harsh yellow, but only himself to blame.


 
Fuck 0ff Brannigan you tosser.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 29, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/mark-clattenburgs-chelsea-bust-up-was-like-1407220
Mirror reporting that the words "I'm gonna break your fucking legs" were heard by someone outside the refs changing room.  Clattenberg also referred to an 'extraordinary incident' in his report, when he was confronted by, from memory Mikel, di Matteo and - of course  - Terry *. The reporting is a bit coy as to which passing person heard the break yer legs thing and who they think said it, but you'd guess it was a pro-Chelsea comment. As Spy was saying earlier whatever their desire for payback it would be inconceivable that Chelsea have made this up. Same time, short of some kind of temporary breakdown, it would be astonishing for a top ref to crack like this. Weird stuff.

* Mirror actually saying this was the posse that went after Clatters -


> Blues' chief exec, manager, assistant coach and John Obi Mikel stormed in to grill the official, followed by security staff and even skipper John Terry


 
Don't the linesmen also get changed in the refs room? Pretty crowded and full of witnesses. Mad!

2nd edit - and this version suggesting the Chelsea players were doing the threatening and abusing - hinting the racism stuff was getting their retaliation in first.
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/revealed-details-of-mark-clattenburg-vs-1407304


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Wilf said:


> 2nd edit - and this version suggesting the Chelsea players were doing the threatening and abusing - hinting the racism stuff was getting their retaliation in first.
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/revealed-details-of-mark-clattenburg-vs-1407304


 
Sounds to me that they're suggesting that the reason they were in the ref's room in the first place was *because* he'd made the racist remark.



> They had gone into the referee’s room demanding a reponse from Clattenburg after making the claim that the official had insulted two of their players.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Sounds to me that they're suggesting that the reason they were in the ref's room in the first place was *because* he'd made the racist remark.


 Actually, even after 2 edits I'd still not got it right.  Yes, when I look again it's exactly that - which still suggests the alleged racist remarks were on the pitch and everything else followed from that.  I think the report was getting at the fact the melee took place well before the Chelsea press conference and that di Matteo was being highly selective when he simply referred to himself visiting the ref.  I'd better keep out of this though, even stone cold sober I can't get my head round it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Top trolling from JT if that's what happened.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Top trolling from JT if that's what happened.


 "Mr Terry's search for the moral high ground finally comes to an end in a referee's boudoir".


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

I’m not sure Chelsea are going to come out of this looking good.  If Clattenburg said something he shouldn’t have, that will be the end of his career. Full stop – he will lose his job.

Contrast with that Chelsea’s response to Terry’s outburst which is likely to be far, far worse than anything Clattenburg may have said.

Even if Chelsea had sacked Terry, he would have been free to ply his trade abroad for well in excess of £100,000 a week. Clattenburg does not have that option.

I think this is a very feeble attempt by Chelsea to reclaim the moral high ground over the John Terry incident – or at least claim it is a knock for knock along the lines of “see, our players get racially abused too”.

BTW, it’s not as if Chelsea don’t have form. Ashley “The Angel” Cole publically accused Graham Poll of telling him to “fuck off” - an allegation that was subsequently proved to be untrue.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 30, 2012)

One one hand we shouldn't prejudge Clattenburg but on the other we should Chelsea?

If players have said they are prepared to give evidence  because they feel something was said to them then why aren't you backing their right to speak out ( with all the high risk  potential consequences) rather than make out that its some form of corporate ploy. Disgusting


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for some dick to point out the 'irony' of Chelsea making a complaint of racial abuse 'given recent events with Terry'.


 



happie chappie said:


> I think this is a very feeble attempt by Chelsea to reclaim the moral high ground over the John Terry incident – or at least claim it is a knock for knock along the lines of “see, our players get racially abused too”.


 
Aaaaaaand there we have it!

So HC, if Clattenberg racially abused a Chelsea player, Chelsea should keep quiet about it because of the Terry incident?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 30, 2012)

I bet they don't take 10 months to investigate it, allowing him to ref all season...


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> One one hand we shouldn't prejudge Clattenburg but on the other we should Chelsea?
> 
> If players have said they are prepared to give evidence because they feel something was said to them then why aren't you backing their right to speak out ( with all the high risk potential consequences) rather than make out that its some form of corporate ploy. Disgusting


 
Where have I stated that Chelsea players don't have the right to speak out?

I was merely commenting on the reliability ofChelsea players’ evidence given their past behaviour and the role that "corporate ploys" have played. You may want to look at the FA’s view as to the reliability of Ashley Cole’s statements re John Terry:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...oles-evidence-changed-in-John-Terry-case.html

I was stating that:

[1]Chelsea have form in making false allegations against officials and;

[2]Chelsea have form in altering key statements in relation to accusations of racist language.[/quote]


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I was merely commenting on the reliability ofChelsea players’ evidence given their past behaviour and the role that "corporate ploys" have played.


 
So because of this incident Chelsea's black players should be viewed with suspicion when they make complaints of racial abuse, rather than given a fair hearing?


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> So because of this incident Chelsea's black players should be viewed with suspicion when they make complaints of racial abuse, rather than given a fair hearing?


 
I haven’t said that either. I could, of course, have added the laughable evidence given by a white Chelsea player in relation to racist abuse.

Black or white, individually or part of a “corporate ploy” (a point I made that you’ve totally failed top address, btw), Chelsea have form in making false allegations against referees, altering key statements in cases of racist abuse at the behest of senior club officials, and providing evidence that has found to have been "improbable, implausible [and] contrived".

All of these three points are demonstrably true. Are you disputing this?

Now, would you like to withdraw the “disgusting” remark?

Sorry - I've just realised it wasn't you who called me disgusting or first mentioned a "corporate ploy" but the 39th step. But I'm sure he/she is reading this thread so he/she now has the opportunity to withdraw the remark.

But I've just noticed that you did imply I was a "dick" so you now you have the opportunity to withdraw that particular remark.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 30, 2012)

If Chelsea felt that their players had been racially abused I can understand their anger, but 5 people going in to see the ref. including players and even the player who was allegedly abused and would still have been fired up? It looks a bit like they went in mob handed.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I haven’t said that either. I could, of course, have added the laughable evidence given by a white Chelsea player in relation to racist abuse.
> 
> Black or white, individually or part of a “corporate ploy” (a point I made that you’ve totally failed top address, btw), Chelsea have form in making false allegations against referees, altering key statements in cases of racist abuse at the behest of senior club officials, and providing evidence that has found to have been "improbable, implausible [and] contrived".
> 
> Now, would you like to withdraw the “disgusting” remark?


 
I didn't make the "disgusting" remark but I wholeheartedly agree with it.

The findings of the FA regarding Barnard are not proven and rejected by Barnard who was not allowed to address the commission. I'll make no comment either way. You can believe them though.

But I'll ask you again, do you believe that Chelsea's black players should be viewed with suspicion when they make allegations of racist abuse?

It's a simple question.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If Chelsea felt that their players had been racially abused I can understand their anger, but 5 people going in to see the ref. including players and even the player who was allegedly abused and would still have been fired up? It looks a bit like they went in mob handed.


 
Yep, completely over the top if it's true. 

It sounds like it started with one or two then as things got more and more heated and noisy more people went in.

All speculation at the moment though.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> But I'll ask you again, do you believe that Chelsea's black players should be viewed with suspicion when they make allegations of racist abuse?
> 
> It's a simple question.


 
It's a simple answer too - "no"


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> It's a simple answer too - "no"


 
Mikel/Mata, seem to be claiming abuse. Will you be withdrawing this then:



> I think this is a very feeble attempt by Chelsea to reclaim the moral high ground over the John Terry incident – or at least claim it is a knock for knock along the lines of “see, our players get racially abused too”.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 30, 2012)

Deareg said:


> If Chelsea felt that their players had been racially abused I can understand their anger, but 5 people going in to see the ref. including players and even the player who was allegedly abused and would still have been fired up? It looks a bit like they went in mob handed.


 
Indeed it does, sound not dissimilar to the gangstering of Andre Frisk. Moreover similar allegations were made by Terry and co against Graham Poll after a game in 2006. Some people seem to be giving the Chelsea hierarchy the benefit of the doubt, despite their crass handling of the entire Terry affair (who wrote the pious programme notes on Sunday btw), but lets not forget that this is also the same heirarchy that sacked genuine Chelsea legend Butch Wilkins at half-time. By text! If your capable of countenancing that sort of callous treatment for 'one of your own' its very easy to see why you might see as a pefectly reasonable to conjure or inflate a situation against an individual deemed to be one of the enemy.

Again, the whole affair seems to be indicative of a culture of entitlement and not just at a playing level.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> It's a simple answer too - "no"


 
Shame on you, quite frankly.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Shame on you, quite frankly.


 
Why?


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Mikel/Mata, seem to be claiming abuse. Will you be withdrawing this then:


 
I will withdraw my comments if their allegations are proved to be correct.

As, I assume, will you if they prove to be false.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> I will withdraw my comments if their allegations are proved to be correct.


 
So black Chelsea players are guilty until proven innocent.

You're a wanker.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 30, 2012)

Chelsea in 'getting themselves into dodgy situations' shocker. There's a real impulse control problem, combined with a sense of entitlement.

"Come on lads, lets go and all pile into the refs room before actually making use of official channels" 

Im not saying what's alleged by the players didn't happen, but I am saying that the Chief Exec, Manager, Club Captain etc should really have thought first.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> So black Chelsea players are guilty until proven innocent.
> 
> You're a wanker.


 
*No – as I would take exactly the same position, and be equally suspicious if John Terry (or any other white player at Chelsea for that matter) had alleged he had been racially abused.*

*You have clearly implied that I am treating Chelsea’s black players’ allegations less seriously than I would their white counterparts.*

*This is untrue and a nasty slur.*

*Let’s make my position absolutely clear:*

*Given the club’s and players’ past history (I forgot the Frisk incident, btw), I treat allegations emanating from Stamford Bridge with a degree of suspicion. It’s the culture and behavioural history of the club, not the colour of the players, that leads me to take this view.*


----------



## tommers (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm going mad.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

tommers said:


> I'm going mad.


 
Not intentional - I try to draft my replies before I cut and paste them into the "reply" box and they are often in a different font.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> *You have clearly implied that I am treating Chelsea’s black players’ allegations less seriously than I would their white counterparts.*


 
This has nothing to do with anyone's "white counterparts", you prat.

Mikel seems to be upset with Clattenberg for what he considers to be a racist comment. Chelsea seem to be backing Mikel. Because Mikel plays for Chelsea you are casting doubt on this claim. Rather than waiting to see what evidence comes out you are implying that Mikel could be lying because of what you deem to be Chelsea "form".

Shame on you.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

You can call me what you like.

You have clearly implied I am not taking Mikel's allegations seriously because he is black. I'm not sure how else I should interpret your comments in Post 173.

Now, if you had said "don't you think you should treat each case on it's merits and not bring in the Club's past" I may, on reflection, have agreed with you.

However, you have implied I am a racist. That I find difficult to accept as it is untrue.

I shall leave it entirely up to you whether you'd like to apologise for what is a nasty and unwarranted  slur.


----------



## co-op (Oct 30, 2012)

I'd forgotten about the Graham Poll/John Terry incident - what happened? False allegations withdrawn by Terry and the club afterwards wasn't it? I can't find the details online just Poll saying that he quit reffing as a result because he thought the FA should have charged Chelsea with making false claims and they didn't.

There's a picture starting to emerge here.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2012)

Like Joe R all of the previous leaves me a bit suspicious about the whole Chelsea approach and the way they handles these issues.  However that doesn't mean you can cast doubt on real accusations of racism, it's just got to be investigated full stop.  Also, paradoxically, Mikel et al seemingly going beserk at the ref after the game adds to the idea that they feel they have a genuine grievance.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> However, you have implied I am a racist. That I find difficult to accept as it is untrue.


 
I am SAYING, not implying, that your posts here indicate that you view a racial complaint made by Chelsea on behalf of a black player (seemingly Mikel), and their subsequent support for him, with suspicion because of who he plays for and their past "form".

You are not viewing this as a possible case of racial abuse for which there is evidence, albeit circumstancial (the complaint itself and Obi's obvious incandescence), but automatically dismissing it as a "corporate ploy" for which there is currently no evidence whatsoever in this case.

Are you standing by this statement ...



> I think this is a very feeble attempt by Chelsea to reclaim the moral high ground over the John Terry incident – or at least claim it is a knock for knock along the lines of “see, our players get racially abused too”.


----------



## happie chappie (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes - do. I base my views on any allegations from Chelsea on previous form. I'm not going to weasel out of what I've said. 

But I think you need to go back to Post 173, read what you said, reflect on it, and what it implies. 

If you'd have said: “So Chelsea players are guilty until proven innocent?” that’s one thing.

But you didn’t. You specifically asked me “so *black* Chelsea players are guilty until proven innocent?”

To my mind you questioned whether I treat the evidence/allegations from Chelsea’s black players less favourably because of their race. I replied that I do not. That is, and remains, my position.

I am willing to take responsibility for what I've said. You should too.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 30, 2012)

co-op said:


> I'd forgotten about the Graham Poll/John Terry incident - what happened? False allegations withdrawn by Terry and the club afterwards wasn't it? I can't find the details online just Poll saying that he quit reffing as a result because he thought the FA should have charged Chelsea with making false claims and they didn't.
> 
> There's a picture starting to emerge here.


 
What with your inane content of your posts?


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Of course I specified BLACK players you fucking idiot. This whole case is about RACIAL abuse.

I asked you right at the beginning :



> So because of this [QPR/Terry] incident Chelsea's black players should be viewed with suspicion when they make complaints of racial abuse, rather than given a fair hearing?


 
To which you said (eventually) "no".

I then pointed out that Mikel seems to be claiming he was racially abused and that your response above was inconsistent with this:


> _I think this is a very feeble attempt by Chelsea to reclaim the moral high ground over the John Terry incident – or at least claim it is a knock for knock along the lines of “see, our players get racially abused too”._


 
I asked if you wanted to withdraw that statement and you said you would do so only if Mikel was proved correct. This clearly implies that you automatically side against a RACIAL complaint by a Chelsea player. BECAUSE he's a Chelsea player he might be lying. The fact that he's black is a given because it's a RACIAL complaint.

So I said so in post 173:



> So black Chelsea players are guilty until proven innocent.


 
You then made some bizarre statement about treating John Terry with equal suspicion if he claimed he'd been racially abused.




			
				happy chappie said:
			
		

> To my mind you questioned whether I treat the evidence/allegations from Chelsea’s black players less favourably because of their race.


 
Then you're even more fucking stupid than I first thought. I've made it perfectly clear that I believe that you treat evidence/allegations from Chelsea's black players less favourably because of their CLUB, and have said so several times.


----------



## co-op (Oct 30, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> What with your inane content of your posts?


 


I was thinking more of blues fans scrambling desperately for salvation from the righteous judgement of the masses.


----------



## agricola (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Mikel seems to be upset with Clattenberg for what he considers to be a racist comment. Chelsea seem to be backing Mikel. Because Mikel plays for Chelsea you are casting doubt on this claim. Rather than waiting to see what evidence comes out you are implying that Mikel could be lying because of what you deem to be Chelsea "form".
> 
> Shame on you.


 
Some of these reports that Mikel didnt actually hear what was allegedly said are a bit concerning, no?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 30, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Like Joe R all of the previous leaves me a bit suspicious about the whole Chelsea approach and the way they handles these issues. However that doesn't mean you can cast doubt on real accusations of racism, it's just got to be investigated full stop.


 
Makes you wonder though given the FA apparently wanted this wrapped quickly, 'a day or two' who invited the plod to stick their oar in - because it fairly scotches the FA plan for it to be resolved quickly by taking it out of their hands? 

Not terribly good news for Clatterburg either when you think about it - would be allowed to officiate when under police inquiry for racism?

Either way, it increasingly has a Putin-like return of serve about it.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

agricola said:


> Some of these reports that Mikel didnt actually hear what was allegedly said are a bit concerning, no?


 
Not really. One says he didn't hear and others say he's adamant that he did.

It simply underlines the speculative nature of the whole affair at the moment and further bolsters the argument that allegations of corporate conspiracy are way wide of the mark.


----------



## Spymaster (Oct 30, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Makes you wonder .... who invited the plod to stick their oar in .....


 
Peter Herbert.



> .... because it fairly scotches the FA plan for it to be resolved quickly by taking it out of their hands.


 
No it doesn't. The FA investigation is continuing alongside the Met one.


----------



## trampie (Oct 30, 2012)

If Clattenburg is found guilty it will probably be the end of his football refereeing career.

If Clattenburg is found not guilty then Chelsea should suffer a points penalty big enough to relegate them.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2012)

trampie said:


> If Clattenburg is found guilty it will probably be the end of his football refereeing career.
> 
> If Clattenburg is found not guilty then Chelsea should suffer a points penalty big enough to relegate them.


 Agree with the first sentence.  Even if it was 'only' Spanish Twat (and if it was he'll no doubt rebrand it as 'pratt') he's gone.  Anything worse and he can fuck right off.

In terms of Chelsea, in principle you're right, but only if it could in some way be proved it was a complete fabrication, organised by the club.  Do think that's inconceivable, even with the club's previous.  My guess is it will be 3 or 4 Chelsea players saying they heard something and 3 or 4 officials saying they heard nothing/were having microphone problems.  Could go either way, depending on what the lip readers poing over sky footage find.  Whatever the result you'd imagine Chelsea will get hit with something over going mob handed to the ref's room.  Chelsea are one of my least favourite clubs but I really hope there's no element of fabrication in all this.  Same time Clattenberg seems a little unsavoury (from the mud slinging piece in the grauniad), but I also hope he hasn't done it.  John Terry's still a cunt though.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Oct 30, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Peter Herbert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Maybe but I very much doubt the FA will welcome the interference. My main point was that it is no longer in the FA's gift to call it a wrap is it? And in a reverse of the Terry case the FA might go one way and the Met the other. Either way, it is now no longer an internal matter and given the pace at which the plodding plod operate it may well go on and on. Which may or may not suit Chelsea. As thing stand the worst thing that could happen them in terms of credibility is for the FA just to drop the whole thing like a safe. So the timely intervention of Mr Herbert, for self-aggrandising reasons in all likelehood, may still be considered by Gourlay and co most opportune.


----------



## trampie (Oct 30, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Agree with the first sentence. Even if it was 'only' Spanish Twat (and if it was he'll no doubt rebrand it as 'pratt') he's gone. Anything worse and he can fuck right off.
> 
> In terms of Chelsea, in principle you're right, but only if it could in some way be proved it was a complete fabrication, organised by the club. Do think that's inconceivable, even with the club's previous. My guess is it will be 3 or 4 Chelsea players saying they heard something and 3 or 4 officials saying they heard nothing/were having microphone problems. Could go either way, depending on what the lip readers poing over sky footage find. Whatever the result you'd imagine Chelsea will get hit with something over going mob handed to the ref's room. Chelsea are one of my least favourite clubs but I really hope there's no element of fabrication in all this. Same time Clattenberg seems a little unsavoury (from the mud slinging piece in the grauniad), but I also hope he hasn't done it. John Terry's still a cunt though.


Obviously i have no idea of who said what but if the ref is totally innocent then Chelsea should be relegated, they do have previous as regards refs Anders Frisk and Graham Poll spring to mind.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 30, 2012)

trampie said:


> Obviously i have no idea of who said what but if the ref is totally innocent then Chelsea should be relegated, they do have previous as regards refs Anders Frisk and Graham Poll spring to mind.


 I agree with you in principle, though he could be found not guilty without there being an actual conspiracy by Chelsea. Could have been a bit of mishearing, maybe a discussion as to whether words such as Spanish twat were insulting but not racist, stuff like that.  It's certainly a fucking mess.


----------



## trampie (Oct 30, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I agree with you in principle, though he could be found not guilty without there being an actual conspiracy by Chelsea.


Yes of course.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 30, 2012)

trampie said:


> Obviously i have no idea of who said what but if the ref is totally innocent then Chelsea should be relegated, they do have previous as regards refs Anders Frisk and Graham Poll spring to mind.


 
Really well thought out and incisive comment.Ever thought about going into the Ministry of Justice as an intern?


----------



## co-op (Oct 31, 2012)

Wilf said:


> John Terry's still a cunt though.


 
Amidst all the uncertainty and confusion this is like a rock we can all cling to.


----------



## co-op (Oct 31, 2012)

trampie said:


> Obviously i have no idea of who said what but if the ref is totally innocent then Chelsea should be relegated, they do have previous as regards refs Anders Frisk and Graham Poll spring to mind.


 
They should have a Blue Flag stuffed up their collective arses first, in fulfilment of prophecy.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/chelsea-staff-questioned-witnesses-over-1409690
Looks like this is going to turn on Geordie accents and 'Mikel' v 'Monkey'.... played through the ears of Portugese speakers.  If this is the way it goes you could see Clattenberg at least having a plausible defence. Same time, even in Geordie, the first syllable of Mikel and Monkey should sound quite different.   The other bit's more straight forward. Spanish twat sounds just like barn door.


----------



## tommers (Oct 31, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)

The allegations have been reduced to "inappropriate language" used to one player.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2012)

from the grauniad minute by minute:



> United fans have just unfurled a large banner reading: "Clattenberg, Referee, Leader, Legend".


 
/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2012)

(but also  and "tut, tut")

Is that riffing on another banner?


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

What a magnificently comical goal to concede.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> (but also  and "tut, tut")
> 
> Is that riffing on another banner?


Oh, yes, I geddit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Oh, yes, I geddit.


I actually didn't, it just sounded like the kind of phrasing that was referencing something else  

These two, eh? 2-2 two minutes into the second half!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 31, 2012)

"Twitter claims that some United fans are flying the banner 'Chelsea - standing up to racism since last Sunday'," (grauniad)


----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Deareg (Oct 31, 2012)

What a beautiful goal!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2012)

I was just getting ready to go home 

Might have to catch E/T on the highlights...


----------



## agricola (Oct 31, 2012)

What on earth was Wooton complaining about that for?  That was one of the most nailed on penalties of the season, even more blatant than the one on Moses was.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 31, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was just getting ready to go home
> 
> Might have to catch E/T on the highlights...


FUCK IT! Managed to miss the score all the way home, but accidentally caught it looking for the live BBC1 feed because my flatmate has a friend round and they've occupied the TV 

FUCK IT!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 31, 2012)

11 v11 only one winner


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 31, 2012)

Deareg said:


>


 
<editor: comment removed >


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2012)

Deareg said:


> What a beautiful goal!


 


Yep. Easily the best penno scored so far this season!


----------



## editor (Nov 1, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Ian Wright=black ---


No, that's not on. Don't repeat it please.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> 11 v11 only one winner


 
You've got to laugh at all the support for Clattenberg from the United fans. Proof if it were needed that they felt he was playing for them on Sunday.

A well deserved win for Chelsea. Man of the match was Eden Hazard again who could be our best signing for years. Vic Moses looked good too, and Oscar and Sturridge combined really nicely several times. But when oh when is Luiz going to have a game where he doesn't fuck-up seriously at least once? A strange mistake from Cech too for the Giggs goal.

Apart from the obvious penalty when Michael Keane handled from Mata, the officials had an excellent game and it was nice to see United's luck with ref's run out and the score actually reflect the game accurately for once.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> You've got to laugh at all the support for Clattenberg from the United fans. Proof if it were needed that they felt he was playing for them on Sunday.
> 
> .


For this United fan that's bollocks (if you were aiming that at utd fans on here?). Firstly it's one of them no brainers that Clattenberg got it wrong on the goal (welll, the linesman did). I'd say it was closer on the Torres 2nd yellow, didn't exactly struggle to stay on his feet, faint touch - but yes he got that wrong as well. Maybe he should have been off earlier, but however you look at it Utd got the big decisions.

On the racism stuff I'm not defending Clattenberg, more a case of incredulity that a ref would call a player a monkey in 2012. Regardless of Chelsea's previous and the way that mounted an attack on his changing room, if it's proven he can fuck off from football and should get prosecuted. My pure _guess_, is that the 3 or so Chelsea players who thought they heard monkey were genuine but that it was actually _Mikel_. Given that we know when it happened in the game, I'm sure sky have been through all their footage and it's unlikely anything definitive has emerged. We'll see.

Oh, this has now emerged about a fan doing monkey chants:
http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/new-chelsea-race-row-picture-1411188


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2012)

Wilf said:


> My pure _guess_, is that the 3 or so Chelsea players who thought they heard monkey were genuine but that it was actually _Mikel_.


 
No matter how hard I try, even with a Geordie accent, I can't get "Mikel" to sound like "monkey".



> Oh, this has now emerged about a fan doing monkey chants:
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/new-chelsea-race-row-picture-1411188


 
Meh. One cunt in over 30,000. It's a very clear picture so hopefully they'll find that dickhead, ban him for life, and have him prosecuted.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> No matter how hard I try, even with a Geordie accent, I can't get "Mikel" to sound like "monkey"..


Me too to be honest (a point I made earlier). I'm just guessing it will turn on that in the FA/Police inquiry. 





> Meh. One cunt in over 30,000. It's a very clear picture so hopefully they'll find that dickhead, ban him for life, and have him prosecuted


 Agreed.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2012)

editor said:


> No, that's not on. Don't repeat it please.


 
 ok just pointing out the memory loss when it comes to allegations of racism


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> You've got to laugh at all the support for Clattenberg from the United fans. Proof if it were needed that they felt he was playing for them on Sunday.
> 
> A well deserved win for Chelsea. Man of the match was Eden Hazard again who could be our best signing for years. Vic Moses looked good too, and Oscar and Sturridge combined really nicely several times. But when oh when is Luiz going to have a game where he doesn't fuck-up seriously at least once? A strange mistake from Cech too for the Giggs goal.
> 
> Apart from the obvious penalty when Michael Keane handled from Mata, the officials had an excellent game and it was nice to see United's luck with ref's run out and the score actually reflect the game accurately for once.


 
and the yellow that should have been red etc etc. But all this makes football the spectacle that it is. I was applying the Joe Reilly theory re wingers and us again and it doesn't stand up.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> You've got to laugh at all the support for Clattenberg from the United fans. Proof if it were needed that they felt he was playing for them on Sunday.
> quote]
> 
> I would have thought it blatantly obvious they were clearly laughing at _you!_


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> No matter how hard I try, even with a Geordie accent, I can't get "Mikel" to sound like "monkey".


Stretching it, but perhaps something incorporating "John Obi"? The "n... Obi" bit could _perhaps_ sound like "on(k)ey"?

Maybe


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 1, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> _I would have thought it blatantly obvious they were clearly laughing at __you!_


 
They weren't laughing went they left!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 2, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Makes you wonder though given the FA apparently wanted this wrapped quickly, 'a day or two' who invited the plod to stick their oar in - because it fairly scotches the FA plan for it to be resolved quickly by taking it out of their hands?
> 
> Not terribly good news for Clatterburg either when you think about it - would be allowed to officiate when under police inquiry for racism?
> 
> Either way, it increasingly has a Putin-like return of serve about it.


 
"The darkest possibility meanwhile is that they attempted to take revenge on a referee who had cost them three points after believing too readily an accusation that did not originate from the ‘victim’ (Mikel).
One thing we know of Abramovich is that like Vladimir Putin, his Kremlin ally, he has chosen not to care about image, reputation, transparency."

Paul Hayward - Daily Telegraph


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 2, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> "The darkest possibility meanwhile is that they attempted to take revenge on a referee who had cost them three points after believing too readily an accusation that did not originate from the ‘victim’ (Mikel).
> One thing we know of Abramovich is that like Vladimir Putin, his Kremlin ally, he has chosen not to care about image, reputation, transparency."
> 
> Paul Hayward - Daily Telegraph


 
standard Chelsea stereotyping


----------



## gabi (Nov 2, 2012)

Christ, chelsea really are the cuntiest of clubs arent they. Totally shameful.

Mikel's a renowned arsehole - dragging this guy's reputation through the dirt is totally fucking wrong. Pricks.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 2, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ, chelsea really are the cuntiest of clubs arent they. Totally shameful.
> 
> Mikel's a renowned arsehole - dragging this guy's reputation through the dirt is totally fucking wrong. Pricks.


 
Oddly Mikel has nothing to do with it. He never heard anything. It is Ramires who it is claimed overheard the alleged remark. So it must be Luiz who has recanted on the Mata allegation as these were the two names put forward as witnesses within hours of the game.


----------



## tommers (Nov 2, 2012)

Can somebody tell me what the current state of this is?

The Mata stuff has been dropped.  And Chelsea are now saying he called Mikel a "monkey" is that right?  And how much of it is certain (i.e. do we know exactly what they're alleging?)

I saw they'd dropped one of the charges but I didn't realise they'd downgraded the other from racism to "inappropriate language."


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 2, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ, chelsea really are the cuntiest of clubs arent they. Totally shameful.
> 
> Mikel's a renowned arsehole - dragging this guy's reputation through the dirt is totally fucking wrong. Pricks.


 
Classy. Have you seen #320 by now?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 2, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> standard Chelsea stereotyping


 
Just like the stereo type smear against Ron Gourlay that he sacked the liked and respected Carlo Ancellotti in the tunnel within minutes of the end of a game? Who just happens to be the same Mr Gourlay behind Clattenburgate...it seems so out of character with the reputation of the club?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Just like the stereo type smear against Ron Gourlay that he sacked the liked and respected Carlo Ancellotti in the tunnel within minutes of the end of a game? Who just happens to be the same Mr Gourlay behind Clattenburgate...it seems so out of character with the reputation of the club?


 
 You will have to get used to managers being sacked as soon as Ferguson goes .

How would it be perceived if Chelsea hadn't taken the claims of their players seriously  over what they heard Clattenburg say ?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2012)

gabi said:


> Christ, chelsea really are the cuntiest of clubs arent they. Totally shameful.
> 
> Mikel's a renowned arsehole - dragging this guy's reputation through the dirt is totally fucking wrong. Pricks.


 
In what way is he a renowned areshole , outside of your knowledge of Football Manager 2010?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> You will have to get used to managers being sacked as soon as Ferguson goes .
> 
> How would it be perceived if Chelsea hadn't taken the claims of their players seriously over what they heard Clattenburg say ?


 
I doubt any club other than Chelsea would sack a manager in the tunnel and sack his assistant, a Chelsea legend, at half-time by - text. And again it's not so much the allegations, far-fetched as they sound that's at issue, it's the way the Chelsea heirarchy, choose to highlight, or as many believe, exploit them.

In short they went public without bothering to check the supporting evidence if any; with the allegation regarding Mata already binned - by them.

How does that look to an outsider? It looks both ridiculous and both suspiciously opportunistic and vindictive. Particualry as they have form in that regard.

If indeed there was any sound basis for making a complaint about the alleged remarks, would it have been damaged by waiting until absolutely certain there was a case to answer? The answer to that is no. On the contrary.

Of course what makes the notion of Chelsea the personification of 'political correctness gone mad' so laughably absurd is that JT, having been defended by the club who fabricated evidence on his behalf, is still captain after being found guilty or making racist remarks. That's how seriously Chelsea take allegations of racism.


----------



## poului (Nov 3, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> If indeed there was any sound basis for making a complaint about the alleged remarks, would it have been damaged by waiting until absolutely certain there was a case to answer? The answer to that is no. On the contrary.


 

I'd wager tiresome partisan dullards like you would have been reading all sorts of spurious shit into it had they decided to stall on the matter.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2012)

Must find that post from Joe about the 'inherent goodness of Man Utd'


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

Stay classy Chelsea.






http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/premier-league-clattenburg-left-referee-list-164108571.html


----------



## LiamO (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Stay classy Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I told you. he works in a carpet shop.

He was merely enquiring of an ungrateful and ungallant footballer... "Do you know how many rolls of carpet I had to carry to earn the price of this ticket?"

Honestly, some people see 'racism' everywhere!


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Stay classy Chelsea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Stupid comment .Its a bit like saying Cardiff FC or what ever they are called now should be judged by Jeff Marsh being a supporter.

Actually classy Chelsea supporters identified him, had a go at him directly on social media  and shopped him to the club and Police.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Actually classy Chelsea supporters identified him, had a go at him directly on social media and shopped him to the club and Police.


Yes. I can see the outrage on the faces of all the people around him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 6, 2012)

They're not looking at him, come on.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 6, 2012)

editor said:


> Yes. I can see the outrage on the faces of all the people around him.


 
Don't be a cock.

Chances are the other supporters probably didn't even notice him doing it. Most of the time I don't have a clue what the bloke on the seat in front of me is up to. I've not spoken to a single CFC supporter who doesn't think he's an utter fuckslug. There were two pricks at the back of the West Stand a few years ago who started singing "No Surrender" and 'seig heiling'. It took about 30 seconds for a bunch of stewards and a handful of fans to drag them down the steps and kick them out to a standing ovation and universal "wanker" signs.

So fuck off with your lazy stereotyping, thanks.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> They're not looking at him, come on.


 
Anyone who's actually spent any time at games would know that unless there's a riot or someone being particularly vocal near you, you're mostly oblivious to what's happening in the immediate vacinity.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> In what way is he a renowned areshole , outside of your knowledge of Football Manager 2010?


 
I was referring to his highly dodgy and drawn out transfer to Chelsea from Norway, involving forged documents, a fake kidnapping and a massive payout to United


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> I was referring to his highly dodgy and drawn out transfer to Chelsea from Norway, involving forged documents, a fake kidnapping and a massive payout to United


 
 Nobody was kidnapped.

United and Lyn Oslo cut out the players agent (who had agreed terms with Chelsea). Obi was railroaded (his own words) into signing for United without his agents addvice. Chelsea resolved the dispute by buying out the 'signed-under-duress' contract to both United and Lyn Oslo for a total of about £16 million. After that the director of Lyn Oslo was convicted of fraud (forging documents) and lying, and nicked for a year. Chelsea then counter-claimed for the money previously paid claiming that the transfer was based on fraudulent activity by Lyn Oslo (that he wasn't theirs to sell, iirc) which they claimed was proven by the conviction of their director who was said to have forged transfer documents previously.

This claim was then settled out of court.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Nobody was kidnapped.


 
No, that's why I said 'fake'  He was in a 5 star london hotel the whole time with his very dodgy agents.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> He was in a 5 star london hotel the whole time with his very dodgy agents.


 
You haven't got a clue what happened have you?

Read something other than your own club propaganda!


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> You haven't got a clue what happened have you?
> 
> Read something other than your own club propaganda!


 
You seem to have a highly selective memory


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> You seem to have a highly selective memory


 
You haven't even got that, you just have no clue whatsoever. 

Care to respond to the rest of post 247?


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2012)

let me wiki that for you sunshine



> It subsequently emerged that Mikel had travelled to London with his agent John Shittu, who was working for Jerome Anderson's SEM group.[10] Manchester United manager Alex Ferguson considered travelling to Oslo to visit Mikel, but decided against this after Mikel was reported to have left the country.[11] Staying in a London hotel, and some nine days after disappearing, Mikel stated on Sky Sports News that he had been pressured into signing the contract with United without his agent present, claims furiously rebuffed by both Manchester United and Lyn Oslo.[12] Mikel told the British media that Chelsea were the club he genuinely wanted to sign for. In response to these events, United made an official complaint to FIFA about the behaviour of both Chelsea and the player's agents, John Shittu and Rune Hauge, already infamous for his role in the George Graham bungs scandal.[13]FIFA dismissed these claims in August 2005 stating there was insufficient evidence to bring a case against Chelsea.


 
in other stellar behaviour



> Mikel was suspended from all Nigerian national teams. Berti Vogts, manager of the Nigerian national team, dropped Mikel from the team's squad for the African Nations' Cup qualifier against Niger, for failing to attend their previous match against Uganda. Mikel cited an injury, but because he did not attend an independent check by Nigerian officials, he was dropped. This, and his refusal to play for the Nigerian Under-23 side resulted in his suspension by the NFA. After apologizing, he was called up to the National squad for the African Cup of Nations. During the 2008 African Nations Cup in Ghana, he scored 1 goal and registered one assist, both against Benin Republic, to help Nigeria qualify for the quarterfinals against hosts, Ghana where they narrowly lost 2–1. Mikel had been called up for the Under-23 side in preparation of the team's last olympic qualifier on 26 March 2008, needing a win to qualify.[54] His failure to show up for any of the qualifiers again setting off some controversy with the U-23 team coach Samson Siasia, who dropped him from the Olympic squad amidst significant furor from the media.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> let me wiki that for you sunshine


 
Are you some kind of idiot?

You've just posted evidence that supports my point!

From your own quote:




			
				gabi said:
			
		

> *Mikel stated on Sky Sports News** that he had been pressured into signing the contract with United without his agent present*,_ claims furiously rebuffed by both Manchester United and Lyn Oslo.__[12]_*Mikel told the British media that Chelsea were the club he genuinely wanted to sign for.*_ In response to these events, _*United made an official complaint to FIFA about the behaviour of both Chelsea and the player's agents,*_ John Shittu and __Rune Hauge__, already infamous for his role in the __George Graham__ bungs scandal.__[13]_*FIFA dismissed these claims in August 2005 stating there was insufficient evidence to bring a case against Chelsea.*


 
The Lyn Oslo director, the main supporter of the United bid, was subsequently convicted of fraud over this, casting doubt as to whether Lyn had the right to sell Obi to United in the first place .

Your quoting of Wikipedia also missed this bit out. I wonder why ....



> Rather than leaving FIFA to determine the validity of the contract signed with Manchester United, Chelsea intervened by volunteering to settle the transfer saga through negotiation with Lyn Oslo and Manchester United.[16]
> On 2 June 2006, Chelsea, Manchester United and Lyn Oslo reached a settlement to resolve the future of the player. Mikel's registration was to be transferred from Lyn to Chelsea; Manchester United agreed to terminate their option agreement with Mikel. Under the terms of this agreement Chelsea agreed to pay Manchester United £12 million, half paid upon the finalisation of the contract and the other half in June 2007, and Lyn £4 million, half payable immediately and half in June 2007. As a result of this settlement, all claims in this matter were withdrawn.[17] On 19 July 2006, Chelsea were granted a work permit for the midfielder after they completed the £16 million signing in June 2006.[18]
> *In the aftermath of the transfer, Morgan Andersen, who had a previous conviction for forging official documents,[19]was convicted of fraud and making false accusations and given a one-year suspended jail sentence by an Oslo court. The court also ordered him to pay 20,000 kroner (£1,944) in costs.[20]Chelsea made a High Court claim for £16m against FC Lyn Oslo and Andersen following the conviction, claiming that the previously agreed settlement was not binding as "the transfer was based on a fraudulent misrepresentation, now proven by a court of law".[21]This claim was subsequently resolved out of court.*[22]


 
(my bold)

The media flare-up was based on the rantings of Rednose Ferguson which FIFA rejected. He was banging on about Obi's family being threatened and all sorts, silly old cunt. None of this was even slightly proven, Mikel said it was bollocks and he's still with Chelsea 7 years later.

We've got some of Roman's mates holding guns to his family's heads in Nigeria, I suppose?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 7, 2012)

gabi said:


> I was referring to his highly dodgy and drawn out transfer to Chelsea from Norway, involving forged documents, a fake kidnapping and a massive payout to United


How terrible is wisdom, when it brings no profit to the wise.


----------



## poului (Nov 7, 2012)

Some nice pedalling there, JT.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 9, 2012)

Chelsea make a profit, apparently: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/20270934 

Wonder if that's purely the effect of winning the CL or some smart accounting. Either way looks like the FFP thing is sorted for them.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 9, 2012)

You can't really tell til the actual accounts are lodged , FFP is bollocks Gasprom sponsorship etc though imagine they have become closer to a going concern ....at the end of the day roman has spunked 1.2 billion on the club no matter who you are you can't haemorrhage cash like that indefinitely imagine he wants them to start breaking even


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 13, 2012)

Mark Clattenburg: Police drop investigation into referee

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20319926


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 13, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Mark Clattenburg: Police drop investigation into referee
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20319926


 
Yes indeed. Not only was there not sufficient evidence to justify taking the inquiry further, but tellingly plod were unable to uncover any _victims _either_. _

Neither Mikel nor Ramires who according to tonight's Evening Standard were Chelsea's primary witnesses, for reasons that remain unclear seem not to have made themselves available.

So what can possibly have happened in the interim to temper their, and the Chelsea hierarchy's, sense of genuine outrage?


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2012)

So, what will happen to Chelsea? 10 point reduction?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2012)

magneze said:


> So, what will happen to Chelsea? 10 point reduction?


 
Why a ten point reduction?

Outside of the tribalism of football supporters what has happened is that employees have claimed to the employer that something has been said to them that they find inappropriate and could have been racial.The employer has a duty of care and after consideration has made a compliant to the employers of the person alleged to made the remarks. An investigation now follows.As a trade unionist I would support such a process.

Do you think in this climate about race that the employers who asked for the matter to be investigated are going to be punished?

The unwelcome introduction of  Herbert , Ferdinand and Robert's  would be suitor for a black players union,  would have an absolute field day. It was he who made the compliant to he police, not the players, and the fact that they found no evidence of a criminal offence doesn't say anything at all about the players wanting an investigation from the FA or their outrage.

Its Herbert  and his clique  that wants all allegations of racism to be investigated by the Police rather than the FA not the Chelsea players. Ironically when this happened and Terry was found not guilty they then wanted the FA to take action and when the FA  did they then wanted more action ie the formation of a racial union. Herbert is now alleging collusion between Chelsea and the FA.

A tenner that Herbert is photographed at some event with Ferdinand or Roberts in the next six months.

In the meantime we are in profit and unlike some other clubs debt free.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Why a ten point reduction?
> 
> Outside of the tribalism of football supporters what has happened is that employees have claimed to the employer that something has been said to them that they find inappropriate and could have been racial.The employer has a duty of care and after consideration has made a compliant to the employers of the person alleged to made the remarks. An investigation now follows.As a trade unionist I would support such a process.
> 
> ...


 Even as a Man U fan I broadly agree with this.  The FA just need to get the fuck on and do an investigation.  My money's on a mishearing to be honest, but it's got to be looked at in terms of evidence. Likely to be Chelsea players hearing one thing and linesmen not - killer blow would be TV footage or something from a lipreader (which there doesn't seem to be?).  Bottom line though is do a proper investigation.  That will of course have to include the storming of Clattenberg's dressing room.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Even as a Man U fan I broadly agree with this. The FA just need to get the fuck on and do an investigation. My money's on a mishearing to be honest, but it's got to be looked at in terms of evidence. Likely to be Chelsea players hearing one thing and linesmen not - killer blow would be TV footage or something from a lipreader (which there doesn't seem to be?). Bottom line though is do a proper investigation. That will of course have to include the storming of Clattenberg's dressing room.


 
We will have to wait and see if the discussion in the officials dressing room is actually a complaint itself or  just part of the sequence of events.


----------



## gabi (Nov 14, 2012)

Typical fucking Chelsea. I hope Clattenberg sues the fuck out of the lying cunts.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> Typical fucking Chelsea. I hope Clattenberg sues the fuck out of the lying cunts.


 
Unlikely and I suspect you are not renowned for either your legal expertise, sound judgement or reputation for objective views. If you see legal action as the first point of call go and side with Peter Herbert and his ilk. As i said and Wilf responded in the same vein I think; ........outside of the tribalism of football........


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> Typical fucking Chelsea. I hope Clattenberg sues the fuck out of the lying cunts.


----------



## gabi (Nov 14, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Unlikely and I suspect you are not renowned for either your legal expertise, sound judgement or reputation for objective views. If you see legal action as the first point of call go and side with Peter Herbert and his ilk. As i said and Wilf responded in the same vein I think; ........outside of the tribalism of football........


 
This guy's name has been dragged through the mud through a combination of someone wilfully mishearing 'Mikel' for 'Monkey' and a desire on the club's hierarchy to get revenge for the John Terry situation. I'd be fucking livid. And litigious.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> This guy's name has been dragged through the mud through a combination of someone wilfully mishearing 'Mikel' for 'Monkey' and a desire on the club's hierarchy to get revenge for the John Terry situation. I'd be fucking livid. And litigious.


 
Either you have been party to the investigation or you have overdosed on Miss Marple repeats. Like I said I suspect you are not renowned for either your legal expertise, sound judgement or reputation for objective views


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2012)

All that has made clear so far is that there is not enough evidence for a criminal procedure, the FA have different way of doing things to the police so I don't see any point in either party being found guilty or innocent just yet


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2012)

This Herbert character seems a right self serving cunt.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> All that has made clear so far is that there is not enough evidence for a criminal procedure, the FA have different way of doing things to the police so I don't see any point in either party being found guilty or innocent just yet


 
Herbert on the radio this morning seemed to imply that Chelsea didn't want any police involvement in the first place and have been deliberately obstructive with them but not the FA.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

gabi said:


> This guy's name has been dragged through the mud through a combination of someone wilfully mishearing 'Mikel' for 'Monkey' and a desire on the club's hierarchy to get revenge for the John Terry situation. I'd be fucking livid. And litigious.


 
Shut up you tart.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Herbert on the radio this morning seemed to imply that Chelsea didn't want any police involvement in the first place and have been deliberately obstructive with them but not the FA.


I don't think I trust that fucker, while all racism should be challenged I think there are plenty of other places that he should be focusing on that are far more pressing than football.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't think I trust that fucker, while all racism should be challenged I think there are plenty of other places that he should be focusing on that are far more pressing than football.


 
I think the whole schtick about reporting incidents like this to the police based on hearsay is well dodgy also.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I don't think I trust that fucker, while all racism should be challenged I think there are plenty of other places that he should be focusing on that are far more pressing than football.


 
But what other issue would provide Herbert with such a platform for self promotion.

His comments on Spurs and Yid Army chanting show exactly what his motivations are, anti racism as a career path.


----------



## revol68 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah the idea that some dickhead who is not party to the incident but has heard things in the press can go to the police to press charges is fucking mental!


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2012)

I am wondering is he launching himself on a road into politics.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 14, 2012)

revol68 said:


> Yeah the idea that some dickhead who is not party to the incident but has heard things in the press can go to the police to press charges is fucking mental!


 
Endless possibilities for trolling! It defies belief. The conversation between the police and Herbert should have lasted less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 14, 2012)

He is on sky sports now talking about a conspiracy between Chelsea and the FA and about a duty of care to the victims, Shouldn't he be saying alleged victims?


----------



## co-op (Nov 14, 2012)

Starting to look dodgier and dodgier for Chelsea.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-FA-finally-make-announcement-tomorrow.html



> Club's reputation to be left in tatters


 
All depends on what you think their reputation actually is of course.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 14, 2012)

revol68 said:


> This Herbert character seems a right self serving cunt.


I hope you aren't suggesting a man who has been awarded the Order of the British Empire could have anything but the purest motives? 

((((Institutionally racist baubles))))


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> Starting to look dodgier and dodgier for Chelsea.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...ed-FA-finally-make-announcement-tomorrow.html
> 
> All depends on what you think their reputation actually is of course.


 
What a pack of cunts. Surely heads will roll internally. Can't believe Roman will be too happy with the lawsuit heading their way.



> The police yesterday shelved their race abuse investigation into referee Mark Clattenburg after receiving no complaint from Chelsea.
> 
> The Metropolitan Police have confirmed they are no longer investigating a complaint, made by the Society of Black Lawyers, regarding Clattenburg’s conduct.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Can't believe Roman will be too happy with the lawsuit heading their way.


 
Shut up you tart.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

You keep saying that. And it still makes you seem thick as pigshit. You tart


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> And it still makes you seem thick as pigshit.


 
You've been top of that league for some time.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Shut up you tart.


 
I notice you didn't quibble with the "pack of cunts" comment. That's commendable on a number of levels.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> You've been top of that league for some time.


Thanks dude. Recognition! Means a lot comin from someone of your calibre


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> I notice you didn't quibble with the "pack of cunts" comment. That's commendable on a number of levels.


 
Well if the club as an institution has gone out to deliberately ruin Clattenberg unjustly, I'd have to agree with that bit. But I very much doubt that's what's happened.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Well if the club as an institution has gone out to deliberately ruin Clattenberg unjustly, I'd have to agree with that bit. But I very much doubt that's what's happened.


 
But accepting they're a bunch of cunts is a big step for you. And it gives the whole Spymaster brand a deeper resonance to a much wider demographic.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> But accepting they're a bunch of cunts is a big step for you.


 
I haven't though. 

And Gabi's still a tart.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't though.
> 
> .


 
Yet you STILL refuse to deny it? Come on, we all know the truth here. You'll feel a lot better when you've let it out.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I haven't though.
> 
> And Gabi's still a tart.


 
fuck off jimmy



> *1.* *tart* *1468* up, *312* down​
> A nubile young temptress, who dresses teasingly and provocatively.
> _Man, look at those thigh-high stockings and that little schoolgirl dress. She's such a tart._


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> Yet you STILL refuse to deny it? Come on, we all know the truth here. You'll feel a lot better when you've let it out.


 
Have you been fucking about with your meds again, co-op? Last time this happened I hear several elderley ladies made complaints and you ended up sectioned. 

Be careful.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

This is all getting very confusing, but surely there are only 3 possible explainations:

1) The ref said it
2) He didnt say it and the players in question made it all up either with or without the club's knowledge
3) The players misheard what he said and misunderstood

It seems to me that number 3 is the most likely in which case I don't understand why that would reflect badly on anyone, it was a simple misunderstanding. I just think option 1 and 2 are very unlikely.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> It seems to me that number 3 is the most likely in which case I don't understand why that would reflect badly on anyone, it was a simple misunderstanding. I just think option 1 and 2 are very unlikely.


 
A simple misunderstanding? The Chelsea execs deliberated long into the night before deciding there was sufficient evidence to make a complaint. Clattenberg was effectively suspended. And will probably always have a whiff about him. Because of a pack of cunts. Who then changed their minds.

You'd be mildly pissed off I'm sure if someone accused you of something like this, and as a result almost lost your livelihood?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> The Chelsea execs deliberated long into the night before deciding there was sufficient evidence to make a complaint.


 
You'd expect the club to properly evaluate the evidence before making the complaint, but it was still made very quickly. 



> Who then changed their minds.


 
Who's changed their minds about what?


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> A simple misunderstanding? The Chelsea execs deliberated long into the night before deciding there was sufficient evidence to make a complaint. Clattenberg was effectively suspended. And will probably always have a whiff about him. Because of a pack of cunts. Who then changed their minds.
> 
> You'd be mildly pissed off I'm sure if someone accused you of something like this, and as a result almost lost your livelihood?


 
If a player had made an allegation as serious as this I would fully expect the club to take a lot of time before deciding to proceed, would you not? Do you think it should just be done off the cuff, on a whim just after the match had finished?

If it is a misundertanding then yes I'm sure Clattenburg will be well pissed off, but how would you prefer it? Just swept under the carpet unless there is a taped recording of what was said.

Its a crap situation for all concerned and another sorry chapter for English football, but if it was a misunderstanding then I don't think it should reflect badly on anyone. If I had one criticism of Chelsea is that they probably shouldnt have gone public with it, mind it'd probably of come out anyway.

Being a supporter of a lower league club I have no particular axe to grind here, perhaps you do gabi?


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Being a supporter of a lower league club I have no particular axe to grind here, perhaps you do gabi?


 
No - but the timing of their (as it turned out totally unfounded) accusations does smell, given the JT case. Added to the recent behaviour of certain members of their home support. Do you not see that?

It'll be costly for them, and rightly so. Not just in terms of money but as that article says, there will be serious reputational damage.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> No - but the timing of their (as it turned out totally unfounded) accusations ...


 
How do you know that they were unfounded?

And what did they change their minds about?

You tart.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Being a supporter of a lower league club I have no particular axe to grind here, perhaps you do gabi?


 
I think it's fair to say that gabi doesn't have a clue what he's on about.


----------



## magneze (Nov 15, 2012)

3 point reduction!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> No - but the timing of their (as it turned out totally unfounded) accusations does smell, given the JT case. Added to the recent behaviour of certain members of their home support. Do you not see that?


 
For sure the timing is bad which may explain the long deliberations as you put it.  How their supporters conduct themselves and indeed the players to a certain extent is not an example of how the board and therefore the wider club conduct themselves.  I will be amazed if it transpires that its a spurious complaint and Chelsea have made it all up, maybe I'm just not pessamistic enough to be a football follower.



> It'll be costly for them, and rightly so. Not just in terms of money but as that article says, there will be serious reputational damage.


 
Again I don't see how unless they made it all up, which I just cannot see.  It might be because they went public I suppose.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

magneze said:


> 3 point reduction!


 
Didn't work, took too long to load!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Yup, that mugged me off.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Last time this happened I hear several elderley ladies made complaints and you ended up sectioned.
> 
> Be careful.


 
Wasn't me, I've never been to Elderley in my life.

You and Bromley should start a support group. "My name is Spymaster and I think Chelsea are a pack of cunts". It's the first step man.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> Wasn't me ....


 
This thread would suggest otherwise.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> How do you know that they were unfounded?
> 
> And what did they change their minds about?
> 
> You tart.


 
You thick fuckwit 



> LONDON -- British police said Tuesday they had no plans to continue enquiries into a complaint regarding alleged racist comments by referee Mark Clattenburg toward a Chelsea player *because no victim had come forward.*


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> You thick fuckwit


 
 You really are a dickhead.

Have you read anything about this case that hasn't been posted on this thread?

The police investigation was not initiated by Chelsea. It was initiated by Peter Herbert following evidence provided to him by the Daily Mail.

Chelsea did not want the police involved, preferring the FA to deal with the complaint and have therefore provided no evidence/made no complaint to the police (they've given their evidence to the FA). The police have therefore dropped their investigation.

The FA continue to investigate the incident.

Nobody has changed their minds.

You are a complete dullard, tart, and yes, a THICK FUCKWIT!

You really should stop posting here, you're making a total dick of yourself like you did over the Mikel transfer.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh dear....

Ok, thicko. Do you think Mark Clattenberg said:

a) Shut up Monkey
or 
b) Shut up Mikel.

G'wan.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Oh dear....
> 
> Ok, thicko. Do you think Mark Clattenberg said:
> 
> ...


 
Wow, that's one HELL of a back-pedal there! 

Gabi's little legs are spinning his bollocks of. 
I've no more idea about what Cletters said than you have. But one minute you're banging on about no victims coming forward* IN BIG LETTERS*, when it's pointed out to you that you're totally fucking clueless, instead of admitting your ignorance you try a not-so-subtle diversion to what was said!

So who "changed their minds, Gabi? Come on, you said it. What did you mean?


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

I have no fucking idea what you're talking about spymaster? How am I back-pedalling?
Chelsea, and by extension John Obi Mikel changed their minds. Why else has *NO VICTIM COME FORWARD?*

*DO YOU THINK MARK CLATTENBERG CALLED MIKEL A MONKEY?*


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Chelsea, and by extension John Obi Mikel changed their minds. Why else has *NO VICTIM COME FORWARD?*


 
 No victim has come forward to the police and Chelsea have made no complaint to the police.

Chelsea made a complaint to the FA, gave them their evidence and that investigation is ongoing.

Geddit?

Nobody has changed their minds, you fucking bellend!



> I have no fucking idea what you're talking about spymaster?


 
You have no fucking idea, full stop!



> *DO YOU THINK MARK CLATTENBERG CALLED MIKEL A MONKEY?*


 
Pedal, pedal, pedal, spin those wheels backwards .... "MUST.TRY.TO. DIVERT.ATTENTION" 

I don't have a clue what was said. I wasn't there. Were you?

Do you now admit that you are talking shit then?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 15, 2012)

magneze said:


> 3 point reduction!


 
Haha...never realised the similarity between Rick Astley and AVB until now!

Oh and gabi - you're losing this one badly.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

<editor: removed> Everyone knows that.

And don't tell me I'm wrong, coz you weren't there.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

I suggest you edit that out quickly.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> I suggest you edit that out quickly.


 
I'm making a rhetorical point. no need to edit. 

just pointing out how fucked up your argument is.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

You've made a complete and utter arse of yourself.

Again.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> <editor: removed> Everyone knows that.
> 
> And don't tell me I'm wrong, coz you weren't there.


Please don't make rhetorical points that involve kiddy fucking. Thanks.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Right. So it's ok to make unfounded accusations of racism?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

There just aren't enough of these .....


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> *DO YOU THINK MARK CLATTENBERG CALLED MIKEL A MONKEY?*


For me, I think it's very unlikely - he's apparently overly chatty, full of himself, but it's still very unlikely.  From that I'm sure it was genuinely misheard by whichever Chelsea player other than Mikel heard it.  The problem is that from there an already aggrieved club conflated this and then led an assault on precint 13 type attack on the refs room.  That's all my best guess - that it was innocently misheard and that the real failure was in the hierarchy above the manager to allow it go nuclear.  That's my scenario - but it's just that, _pure guesswork_.  That's why you need a straightforward and rigorous FA investigation - full stop.  To be honest it's unlikely to find definitive independent evidence for either side of the argument and will come out with some version of 'insufficient evidence' for a full hearing.  However, the point I'm really making is, when you get racist (and other) incidents, you've got to have a rigorous procedure with real sanctions, that people can have confidence in.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Right. So it's ok to make unfounded accusations of racism?


 Not sure whether you main Chelsea making such a claim or what someone has said on this thread? Anyway, regardlesss, unless there's evidence that such an allegation is frivolous or made up, how can there not be an FA investigation?  The FA system needs to be beefed up and perhaps more proactive. Maybe they also need to be proactive in terms of telling the clubs to STFU when an investiation starts - but the only way you can respond to genuine accusations is by dealing with them.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Why are you bothering talking sense to gabi?

He's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Wilf said:


> For me, I think it's very unlikely - he's apparently overly chatty, full of himself, but it's still very unlikely. From that I'm sure it was genuinely misheard by whichever Chelsea player other than Mikel heard it. The problem is that from there an already aggrieved club conflated this and then led an assault on precint 13 type attack on the refs room.


 
Yeah the much reported ref's room invasion could be what lands Chelsea in hot water ultimatly.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah the much reported ref's room invasion could be what lands Chelsea in hot water ultimatly.


 
Don't know what happened there but that was just a daft thing to do regardless of the rest of the case.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh fuck off Spymaster. Your players claimed that this guy was racist to two players. Both claims have subsequently been dropped. It's fucking disgraceful behaviour and if it as my club I'd be ashamed.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Why are you bothering talking sense to gabi?
> 
> He's a fucking idiot.


 Every word was typed with a pained expression and in a tone on exasperated practicality. 

I find it odd that I'm stressing the FA sorting this and getting a grip - their track record ain't great _to say the least_.  Same time, this kind of dispute is precisely the sort of thing they are there to deal with.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> Don't know what happened there but that was just a daft thing to do regardless of the rest of the case.


 
Especially if, as reported, Terry was involved.  He may even end up having his ban extended, not that it'll matter much now he's crocked.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Your players claimed that this guy was racist to two players. Both claims have subsequently been dropped.


 
What "both claims"?

Please show us evidence of "both claims" being dropped. Thanks.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> Oh fuck off Spymaster. Your players claimed that this guy was racist to two players. Both claims have subsequently been dropped. It's fucking disgraceful behaviour and if it as my club I'd be ashamed.


 
I think only one has been dropped, one is still outstanding.  Although if we believe that daily mail article it may be rejected tomorrow.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> I think only one has been dropped, one is still outstanding.


 
A five year old would understand this.

Mentally at least, Gabi is 4.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Yeah the much reported ref's room invasion could be what lands Chelsea in hot water ultimatly.


Yes - if the Mikel thing is rejected, that will presumably mean the FA have to react to Clattenburg's 'Special Incident Report' or whatever it was called.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> What "both claims"?
> 
> Please show us evidence of "both claims" being dropped. Thanks.


 
No victim has come forward. Please let me know which piece of that sentence you don't understand and I'll explain.

In the meantime - as a Chelsea fan yourself, do you believe Clattenburg racially abused two of your players?


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> No victim has come forward.


 


Wilf? Teaboy? ANYBODY!

Can anyone else explain to this dick what he's not getting here? I've tried about 4 times now.



> In the meantime - as a Chelsea fan yourself, do you believe Clattenburg racially abused two of your players?


 
Pedal, pedal, backwards ..... deflect attention from your idiocy!

I've answered this. What part of "I don't know" do you not understand?

I'd be very surprised if Clatters was stupid enough to racially abuse a player on the pitch. I'd also be very surprised if Ramires or anyone else has made up an allegation purely to fuck-up Clattenberg. Like Wilf I think the likelihood is that someone's misheard something. However, I think that if someone THINKS that racial abuse has taken place it should be investigated. That's what's happening. If Clattenberg is found guilty he should be sacked. If the players are found to have concocted the allegations they should be sacked.

Now. Do you understand that NOBODY HAS CHANGED THEIR MINDS and why no victim has come forward to the police? Do you understand why you're a complete tool?

These questions should be answered!


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

I think he's trying to send you around the twist spy.

Gabi - Chelsea made two complaints to the FA who are the governing body of football in this country. The complaints alleged two players were verbally abused by the match official, at least one was of a racial nature. Since the intial complaint one complaint has been dropped and one is outstanding.

The "no victim has come forward" refers to a seperate police investigation which had nothing to do with Chelsea or the FA. Correctly in my opinion Chelsea felt that the matter should be dealt with by the FA and not the Police.

The important thing is that there is a complaint by Chelsea still outstanding which the FA are due to report on.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> The important thing is that there is a complaint by Chelsea still outstanding which the FA are due to report on.


 
The unfortunate thing here is that for me there can be no positive outcome. If Clattenberg is found to have racially abused a player that's sad shit. If the FA absolve him we have to ask what the fuck was the evidence, and whilst it'll obviously delight people like Gabi and Joe Reilly, deeper questions will have to be asked to find out what went on.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> The unfortunate thing here is that for me there can be no positive outcome. If Clattenberg is found to have racially abused a player that's sad shit. If the FA absolve him we have to ask what the fuck was the evidence, and whilst it'll obviously delight people like Gabi and Joe Reilly,* deeper questions will have to be asked to find out what went on*.


 
Like "will any referee dare to make an unpopular decision against Chelsea ever again?"

It looks so blatant to me but - hey - maybe we'll find out that Clattenberg made a Nuremburg-rally style rant against jews homosexuals and blacks and it was just out of the TV shots.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> The unfortunate thing here is that for me there can be no positive outcome. If Clattenberg is found to have racially abused a player that's sad shit. If the FA absolve him we have to ask what the fuck was the evidence, and whilst it'll obviously delight people like Gabi and Joe Reilly, deeper questions will have to be asked to find out what went on.


 
You're right, its shit sandwiches all round, you can just imagine the reaction of the FA when they first heard about it. 

Personally I hoped it was just a misunderstanding as the players involved do not have English as their first language and the ref was a northerner and some of those accents are so strong I struggle to fully understand.   It seems however that this is simply not going to be settled amicably, from the looks of that daily mail article things are going to worse before they get better.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> maybe we'll find out that Clattenberg made a Nuremburg-rally style rant against jews homosexuals and blacks and it was just out of the TV shots.


 
Upon entering the ref's changing room to discuss some of his decisions during the match, Chelsea officials were surprised to see far right tattoos all over the ref's body.  John Terry was particuarly distressed as they looked better then his.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

co-op said:


> Like "will any referee dare to make an unpopular decision against Chelsea ever again?"


 
It's not like they're scared of doing that now. More incorrect decisions against Chelsea than any other Premiership team.


----------



## co-op (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> It's not like they're scared of doing that. More incorrect decisions against Chelsea than any other Premiership team.


 
It's this kind of devastating statistical evidence that really hits home just how strong your case is.


----------



## gabi (Nov 15, 2012)

Spymaster said:


> If the FA absolve him we have to ask what the fuck was the evidence, and whilst it'll obviously delight people like Gabi and Joe Reilly, deeper questions will have to be asked to find out what went on.


 
Yes, it will delight me to discover that one of the Premier League's best referees didn't actually racially abuse players. As seems highly likely. Sorry about that.

I couldn't support a club that was either guilty of harbouring racists or accusing others of the same crime, with absolutely no evidence. Each to their own though.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 15, 2012)

Teaboy said:


> Upon entering the ref's changing room to discuss some of his decisions during the match, Chelsea officials were surprised to see far right tattoos all over the ref's body. John Terry was particuarly distressed as they looked better then his.


 
At least JT criticised the guy who made the monkey gestures at Stamford Bridge in no uncertain terms.

"He needs to arch his back more and make his arms longer".


----------



## tommers (Nov 15, 2012)

Jesus Christ Gabi, you're making me defend Chelsea.  If people think they heard racist abuse then it needs to be investigated.  The "evidence" is that they heard what they think they heard.

I hate Chelsea, I really do, but I don't think they've done anything wrong here.


----------



## Teaboy (Nov 15, 2012)

gabi said:


> I couldn't support a club that was either guilty of harbouring racists or accusing others of the same crime, with absolutely no evidence. Each to their own though.


 
There clearly is _some_ evidence, how good it is remains to be seen.

The thing is about supporting a club is you just can't stop it because of a few dicks at a certain time.  Football support goes deeper and you feel obliged to defend your club regardless.  Just look at the Swindon Town and Di-Canio thread.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks like November is our difficult month. West Brom were good well organised counter attacking who took both their chances well. Long had a great tussle with Cahill all game. We actually played quite well but a potent combination of Torres being totally ineffectual/their keeper playing a blinder/Sturridge missing the target three minutes before the end  meant we left empty handed. There will be other teams that do so this season.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2012)

gabi said:


> Yes, it will delight me to discover that one of the Premier League's best referees didn't actually racially abuse players. As seems highly likely. Sorry about that.
> 
> I couldn't support a club that was either guilty of harbouring racists or accusing others of the same crime, with absolutely no evidence. Each to their own though.


 
man of principle


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Looks like November is our difficult month. West Brom were good well organised counter attacking who took both their chances well. Long had a great tussle with Cahill all game. We actually played quite well but a potent combination of Torres being totally ineffectual/their keeper playing a blinder/Sturridge missing the target three minutes before the end meant we left empty handed. There will be other teams that do so this season.


 
Disappointing that.

At least United lost too.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2012)

Sturridge was ok, his shots were on target.  Luiz is infuriating, you just can't trust him.  Torres looks a broken man and the pair of them need to go, I think.  Not sure if anyone'd take Fernando though.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 18, 2012)

Mata makes a huge difference to that side and we missed him yesterday. Agree on Torres. Fingers crossed for Falcao in January.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Sturridge was ok, his shots were on target. Luiz is infuriating, you just can't trust him. Torres looks a broken man and the pair of them need to go, I think. Not sure if anyone'd take Fernando though.


 
Luiz is both infuriating and inspiring. It would be good if we could do a Torres plus cash deal for Falcao


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 18, 2012)

Falcao has his pick, Chelsea bound hopefully but a striker is a 100% must.   No-one would swap for torres though, surely.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 18, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Falcao has his pick, Chelsea bound hopefully but a striker is a 100% must. No-one would swap for torres though, surely.


 
If anyone would take him Atletico might. It would be Torres + a huge pile of cash though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 20, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If anyone would take him Atletico might. It would be Torres + a huge pile of cash though.


Chelsea would have to give them _additional_ cash to take Torres


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2012)

RDM pays the price for Torres, basically


----------



## marty21 (Nov 21, 2012)

last 3 boses have lasted less than 300 days - get fully paid up for their contracts though - so quids in


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2012)

marty21 said:


> last 3 boses have lasted less than 300 days - get fully paid up for their contracts though - so quids in


 
Yeah, hard to feel too sorry for them isn't it. 'Here's five million quid now bugger off.'


----------



## Kanda (Nov 21, 2012)

"Chelsea have spent £86m since 2004 in compensation for managers...more than Everton's entire net spend since the Premier League began"


----------



## gabi (Nov 21, 2012)

Benitez at Chelsea would be hilarious. Please make it so.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 21, 2012)

Just waiting for Ron Gourlay to try and smear RDM now


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

Mikel will make some allegations.  Don't worry.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2012)

Of course...constantly sacking managers does seem to _work_ for Chelsea....10 trophies in 8 years, is it?   All those moaning are just jealous coz they can't afford to do it.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2012)

tommers said:


> Mikel will make some allegations. Don't worry.


 
Ramires you mean, Mikel hasn't made any.


----------



## tommers (Nov 21, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Spymaster (Nov 21, 2012)

gabi said:


> Benitez at Chelsea would be hilarious.


 
If he does come it'll only be until Guardiola or Hiddink get free.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 21, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Of course...constantly sacking managers does seem to _work_ for Chelsea....10 trophies in 8 years, is it? All those moaning are just jealous coz they can't afford to do it.


 

Roman Abramovich can afford to hire and fire managers due to saving so much money on Torres' goal bonuses


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2012)

In all seriousness is Benitez such a bad manager?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 21, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> In all seriousness is Benitez such a bad manager?


 
He won the Champions League


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2012)

A lot of people said Dennis Wise was no good at Newcastle but he laid the foundations for a reasonable mid table team.


----------



## g force (Nov 21, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> He won the Champions League


 
I wouldn't say he's 'bad' - his record speaks for itself. However he's clearly quite a divisive character (LFC and Inter attest to that) and you wonder if he was so damn good, why has he been unemployed for 2 years? He was really piss poor at Inter.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 21, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> In all seriousness is Benitez such a bad manager?


 
He's obviously a very good manager, for all that he has his faults. It's strange how keen people are to paint him as a useless idiot really. He did very well at Valencia and at Liverpool (in some difficult circumstances towards the end). Not too well at Inter but most managers have bad spells on their CVs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/21/chelsea-didier-drogba-china-loan

 Fifa considering special request for Drogba to return


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 22, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> ... Mata and co are fine going forward but offer no cover to the fullbacks. Had Valencia's decision making been better it could easily have been three or more...


 

"The wide players did not track back and Juventus raided down the flanks at will, delivering cross after cross."

James Olley London Evening Standard Wednesday 21.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2012)

Didn't Arthur Scargill refer to himself in the third person as well? Pretty confident that Geoffrey Boycott does as well.


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 22, 2012)

*"Chelsea is a big club with fantastic players, every manager wants to coach a such a big team. But I would never take that job, in respect for my former team at Liverpool, no matter what. For me there is only one club in England, and that's Liverpool."* (2007)

Guess who?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> *"Chelsea is a big club with fantastic players, every manager wants to coach a such a big team. But I would never take that job, in respect for my former team at Liverpool, no matter what. For me there is only one club in England, and that's Liverpool."* (2007)
> 
> Guess who?



Already posted last night on another thread


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 22, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Didn't Arthur Scargill refer to himself in the third person as well? Pretty confident that Geoffrey Boycott does as well.


 
Tommy Sheridan did on occasion too.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> *"Chelsea is a big club with fantastic players, every manager wants to coach a such a big team. But I would never take that job, in respect for my former team at Liverpool, no matter what. For me there is only one club in England, and that's Liverpool."* (2007)
> 
> Guess who?


 Technically, he's only temping.


----------



## Yelkcub (Nov 22, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Of course...constantly sacking managers does seem to _work_ for Chelsea....10 trophies in 8 years, is it? All those moaning are just jealous coz they can't afford to do it.


Mourinho won half of those didn't he? So it wasn't the changing managers that worked....


----------



## Deareg (Nov 22, 2012)

Clattenburg has been cleared then. and Mikel charged with some after game infraction.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 22, 2012)

> Chelsea’s John Obi Mikel has been charged by The FA for an alleged breach of FA Rule E3 in relation to his side’s game against Manchester United on 28 October 2012.
> 
> It is alleged that in or around the Match Officials’ changing room at the end of the fixture, Mikel used threatening and/or abusive and/or insulting words and/or behaviour.


----------



## mattie (Nov 22, 2012)

This is getting more like a bad episode of Eastenders every day.

Abramovich as Phil Mitchell. John Terry as Dirty Den. Poor old AVB as Ian Beale. Fat Fwank as a syphilitic Pat Butcher.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 22, 2012)

> @*skysports_bryan*
> Mark Clattenburg's union has told us they want to see a full apology, compensation & donation to anti-racism group from Chelsea.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 22, 2012)

Kanda said:


> @*skysports_bryan*
> Mark Clattenburg's union has told us they want to see a full apology, compensation & *donation to anti-racism group from Chelsea*


 
Hazard to Liverpool?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2012)

> Mark Clattenburg's union has told us they want to see a full apology, compensation & donation to anti-racism group from Chelsea.


Wonder if they'll use the million  quid Gordon Taylor got from Rupert as a benchmark for the compo?   Actually... that would only be 1/85 of the compo already paid out to the army of failed managers.


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 22, 2012)

What a complete and utter cunt of a club Chelsea is.

Employing and continuing to employ proven liars, effectively ruining the careers of at least two referees. That's not to mentioned keeping a player who has used the most vile racist abuse. Indeed, far from sacking him, or even stripping him of the captaincy, they have the gaul to still display the "John Terry - Leader, Captain, Legend" banner.

I hope Clattenburg sues them and, with the suppport if his union as seems likely, wins big. My only regret is that his award is unlikley to bankrupt this cesspit of a club.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2012)

Typical, pick on the blackman


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> What a complete and utter cunt of a club Chelsea is.
> 
> Employing and continuing to employ proven liars, effectively ruining the careers of at least two referees. That's not to mentioned keeping a player who has used the most vile racist abuse. Indeed, far from sacking him, or even stripping him of the captaincy, they have the gaul to still display the "John Terry - Leader, Captain, Legend" banner.
> 
> I hope Clattenburg sues them and, with the suppport if his union as seems likely, wins big. My only regret is that his award is unlikley to bankrupt this cesspit of a club.


No point standing on the sidelines with a manifesto like that . Why don't you join the supporters club and work from within?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2012)

Presumably Ramires (think he was the one who 'heard' the insult?) was genuine in what he reported.  Equally, the FA had a duty to look into it. Having said all that, Chelsea fucked up pretty much every other aspect of this.  I've tried to resist the idea the club's management did this in a fit of pique over Terry and Clattenburg's officiating.  Hard to do that now.


----------



## cesare (Nov 22, 2012)

"Gall" btw


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2012)

An FA statement also said the complaint by Mikel's team-mate Ramires was "made in good faith".


----------



## poului (Nov 22, 2012)

Beginning of the end here, I think.


----------



## Fedayn (Nov 22, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hazard to Liverpool?


 
he said anti-racist not defend-a-racist.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 22, 2012)

> Prospect, the referee's union, has demanded a full apology, compensation and a donation to an anti-racism charity from Chelsea. Others have raised the possibility of Clattenburg taking legal action against the club.





> Racism has no place in football and this experience should not discourage those to speak out if they genuinely believe they are a victim of abuse.


http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/22/mark-clattenburg-cleared-fa-mikel


----------



## tommers (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not sure what they think they should be apologising for? The FA said it was done "in good faith"... maybe going public with it early?


----------



## trampie (Nov 22, 2012)

Chelsea should be relegated.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 22, 2012)

tommers said:


> I'm not sure what they think they should be apologising for? The FA said it was done "in good faith"... maybe going public with it early?


Well, to be specific they said _Ramires_ was acting in good faith - not, afaik, the club.  I'm not suggesting by that that the club were being actively dishonest, but there's an issue shall we say about how willing they were to _run with it_ i.e. a comment not heard by the victim, not heard by those for whom English was the first language etc.

Personally, politically even, I don't have a problem with someone who thought he'd witnessed racism going with his mates to confront the person who'd said it.  However in the context of a work situation it was a total fuck up. In the madhouse that followed the sending offs and disallowed penalty, bosses at the club should have got a grip and took a procedural deep breath.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Well, to be specific they said _Ramires_ was acting in good faith - not, afaik, the club. I'm not suggesting by that that the club were being actively dishonest, but there's an issue shall we say about how willing they were to _run with it_ i.e. a comment not heard by the victim, not heard by those for whom English was the first language etc.
> 
> Personally, politically even, I don't have a problem with someone who thought he'd witnessed racism going with his mates to confront the person who'd said it. However in the context of a work situation it was a total fuck up. In the madhouse that followed the sending offs and disallowed penalty, bosses at the club should have got a grip and took a procedural deep breath.


 
Should have got Clattenburg by the throat you mean.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Should have got Clattenburg by the throat you mean.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

trampie said:


> Chelsea should be relegated.


 
And Liverpool?????


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Well, to be specific they said _Ramires_ was acting in good faith - not, afaik, the club. I'm not suggesting by that that the club were being actively dishonest, but there's an issue shall we say about how willing they were to _run with it_ i.e. a comment not heard by the victim, not heard by those for whom English was the first language etc.
> 
> Personally, politically even, I don't have a problem with someone who thought he'd witnessed racism going with his mates to confront the person who'd said it. However in the context of a work situation it was a total fuck up. In the madhouse that followed the sending offs and disallowed penalty, bosses at the club should have got a grip and took a procedural deep breath.


 
I guess that there was something to learn about procedural deep breaths from previous allegations of racist language made by Man Utds asst manager and their goalkeeping coach against a Chelsea groundsman


----------



## Balbi (Nov 23, 2012)

Chelsea are a massive cloooob.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

tommers said:


>


 
Sorry had a Ronnie Wallwork  moment there


----------



## poului (Nov 23, 2012)

David Luiz zonal marking...


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 23, 2012)

Just saw a friend's Facebook update:

"FIFA 13 Achievement unlocked: You have been Chelsea manager for a season."


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I guess that there was something to learn about procedural deep breaths from previous allegations of racist language made by Man Utds asst manager and their goalkeeping coach against a Chelsea groundsman


 Maybe. To be honest, I can't remember how much was blurted out by utd straight after the incident vs emerged in the hearing.  Last thing I'd want to do is defend utd, even though I support them.  Point still stands, it was a fuck up by the hierarachy at Chelsea to let this go nuclear, when it rested solely on the hearing of someone whose first language wasn't English and wasn't the nearest to the incident.  The conclusion that's hard to avoid is they let this happen because they were bruised over Terry and mad at Clattenberg.  Racism's too important to be dealt with in this shoddy fashion.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Maybe. To be honest, I can't remember how much was blurted out by utd straight after the incident vs emerged in the hearing. Last thing I'd want to do is defend utd, even though I support them. Point still stands, it was a fuck up by the hierarachy at Chelsea to let this go nuclear, when it rested solely on the hearing of someone whose first language wasn't English and wasn't the nearest to the incident. The conclusion that's hard to avoid is they let this happen because they were bruised over Terry and mad at Clattenberg. Racism's too important to be dealt with in this shoddy fashion.


 
Ah.  That makes things a bit clearer.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2012)

tommers said:


> Ah. That makes things a bit clearer.


 What's firmed me up against Chelsea was something I saw yesterday in the grauniad (but can't find again  ).  Initially it was reported that Ramires and Luiz heard the remarks (Luiz might have been the Spanish Twat one, since withdrawn) - and that the former's English wasn't as good as the latter's.  Yesterday it was pointed out that Ramires English is so basic that Luiz acts as an interpreter for him in the dressing room and interviewers.  If that's the case and in the absence of any other evidence, Chelsea _really_ should have been more cautious.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> What's firmed me up against Chelsea was something I saw yesterday in the grauniad (but can't find again  ). Initially it was reported that Ramires and Luiz heard the remarks (Luiz might have been the Spanish Twat one, since withdrawn) - and that the former's English wasn't as good as the latter's. Yesterday it was pointed out that Ramires English is so basic that Luiz acts as an interpreter for him in the dressing room and interviewers. If that's the case and in the absence of any other evidence, Chelsea _really_ should have been more cautious.


 
The fact is is that if Chelsea had been seen to 'cover' up any allegations from players  they would have been crucified by the very same media who discovered racism in football last year.

Re the United incident - it was in the news the same evening from either from official or unofficial sources. The person who was cleared got no apology or compensation even though their complaint wasn't viewed by the FA as 'being in good faith'


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> The fact is is that if Chelsea had been seen to 'cover' up any allegations from players they would have been crucified by the very same media who discovered racism in football last year.
> 
> Re the United incident - it was in the news the same evening from either from official or unofficial sources. The person who was cleared got no apology or compensation even though their complaint wasn't viewed by the FA as 'being in good faith'


 On the second para, in principle I agree with you - an anonymous groundsman should have as much right to an apology/compo as a 'celebrity ref'.  It was a different situation, from what I remember, in that there was genuine argy bargy going on on both sides (really can't remember the details, except as you say, the FA ruling against the racist aspect of it).  None of that was in play with this incident, but yes, I agree with you in principle.
On your first point, well... kind of.  Yes, certainly they shouldn't have covered it up - and should have let Ramires (and Mikel) go to the police or FA with it, given them some support and legal advice if that's what they chose to do.  Instead, they dived straight in, plainly full of adrenaline, confronting Clattenburg and making the complaint an official one.  Proper managers and lawyers should have said hold on, calm down, let's get beyond the anger associated with the actual game - and _then_ asked whether it was a plausible accusation.  That's not some attempt to cool it down to the point where real accusations of racism get overlooked, it's an an attempt to cool it down to the point where you can take an objective look at your own case.


----------



## Dandred (Nov 23, 2012)

City game is going to be very interesting this weekend.......


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2012)

Dandred said:


> City game is going to be very interesting this weekend.......


 I'll actually be cheering you on.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> On the second para, in principle I agree with you - an anonymous groundsman should have as much right to an apology/compo as a 'celebrity ref'. It was a different situation, from what I remember, in that there was genuine argy bargy going on on both sides (really can't remember the details, except as you say, the FA ruling against the racist aspect of it). None of that was in play with this incident, but yes, I agree with you in principle.
> On your first point, well... kind of. Yes, certainly they shouldn't have covered it up - and should have let Ramires (and Mikel) go to the police or FA with it, given them some support and legal advice if that's what they chose to do. Instead, they dived straight in, plainly full of adrenaline, confronting Clattenburg and making the complaint an official one. Proper managers and lawyers should have said hold on, calm down, let's get beyond the anger associated with the actual game - and _then_ asked whether it was a plausible accusation. That's not some attempt to cool it down to the point where real accusations of racism get overlooked, it's an an attempt to cool it down to the point where you can take an objective look at your own case.


 
I think the mood in then dressing room over Clattenburgs decision to send Torres off  and the response to what Ramires thought Clattenburg said were two different things. We had nine men against QPR with more dubious refereeing decisions and Ferdinand shouting his gob off at Terry all game and just dealt with it.Personally is really wouldn't advocate bringing the police into these issues at all and to say to the players  get on with iy yourself is really not on. Its a complaint  it gets an inquiry and its either dealt with or dismissed.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Dandred said:


> City game is going to be very interesting this weekend.......


 
Hope its more interesting than their last performances


----------



## Wilf (Nov 23, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I think the mood in then dressing room over Clattenburgs decision to send Torres off and the response to what Ramires thought Clattenburg said were two different things. We had nine men against QPR with more dubious refereeing decisions and Ferdinand shouting his gob off at Terry all game and just dealt with it.Personally is really wouldn't advocate bringing the police into these issues at all and to say to the players get on with iy yourself is really not on. Its a complaint it gets an inquiry and its either dealt with or dismissed.


 Again, pretty much agree with that.  I've said all the way through I thought it should have been investigated, against some on here who implied it shouldn't.  I also agree with you that Ramires/Mikel shouldn't have been left to it.  Just that in the circumstances of no one else hearing it and English not being Ramires first language, there were different responses Chelsea could have come up with - maybe a kind of 'neutral support' for the players if they wanted to take it further (rather than the messy atmosphere that followed the game through to the actual complaint going in). To be honest though, I doubt we disagree on much this.  Strangely enough, as a utd fan who has disliked Chelsea since the Ken Bates days (kept topped up by Abramovich, Terry et al), I felt a bit sorry for them over this.  Raw deal on the result + assumed racial accusation - difficult not to get swept up in it and get 2 + 2 up to 4 (though, _getting_ swept up is the reason I'm critical of the club hierarchy).


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Again, pretty much agree with that. I've said all the way through I thought it should have been investigated, against some on here who implied it shouldn't. I also agree with you that Ramires/Mikel shouldn't have been left to it. Just that in the circumstances of no one else hearing it and English not being Ramires first language, there were different responses Chelsea could have come up with - maybe a kind of 'neutral support' for the players if they wanted to take it further (rather than the messy atmosphere that followed the game through to the actual complaint going in). To be honest though, I doubt we disagree on much this. Strangely enough, as a utd fan who has disliked Chelsea since the Ken Bates days (kept topped up by Abramovich, Terry et al), I felt a bit sorry for them over this. Raw deal on the result + assumed racial accusation - difficult not to get swept up in it and get 2 + 2 up to 4 (though, _getting_ swept up is the reason I'm critical of the club hierarchy).


 
I can understand anyone hating Bates, mind you he saved Leeds but for some that is even more a reason to hate him more!


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 23, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Presumably Ramires (think he was the one who 'heard' the insult?) was genuine in what he reported.


 
The comment from the FA on the veracity of the Ramires allegation was interesting: in summary 'the allegation was not supported by CCTV evidence'.  Now this might be innocent enough on the other hand it implies that either Ramires was not in position to hear what the he said he heard, or he didn't respond in the way or at the time he had previously claimed. Either way fairly damning of Chelsea who would have had access to the same footage.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 23, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20462178
Mind games!!!


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 23, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20462178
> Mind games!!!


Fergie wouldn't open his mouth unless he was worried about something.   Man's a genius.


----------



## LiamO (Nov 24, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/20462178
> Mind games!!!


 
Roughly translates as... welcome back Rafa.... you cunt


----------



## happie chappie (Nov 24, 2012)

Well - 48 hours after the FA said Clattenburg had no case to answer, still no apology from Chelsea.

Even if the compliant was made in good faith, you’d have thought the club might have at least acknowledge they nearly ruined, and may still ruin, the career of one of the world’s top officials. 

Whatever happens from now on in he will always have this stain on his character. It will certainly affect his appointments for a long time to come.

I hope (and expect) he will get a great reception from fans next time he’s in the middle. 

Reportedly Chelsea won’t apologise because it may leave them open to legal action.

What a classy outfit it is.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 25, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Well - 48 hours after the FA said Clattenburg had no case to answer, still no apology from Chelsea.
> 
> Even if the compliant was made in good faith, you’d have thought the club might have at least acknowledge they nearly ruined, and may still ruin, the career of one of the world’s top officials.
> 
> ...


 
Just heard Alan Green on Radio Five Live say that Di Matteo, 'Chelsea Legend' was sacked on the plane. Imagine he got a comforting text from 'Chelsea Legend' Ray Wilkins who was sacked at half-time in a reserve match - by text. Form is temporary, while class, or the lack of it, is permanent'.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2012)

What a shit, nasty club. I genuinely pity the supporters.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2012)

gabi said:


> What a shit, nasty club. I genuinely pity the supporters.


I imagine most of them can't afford to anymore now anyway.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2012)

Cant recall a situation where a new manager is booed by his own fans in only his first match.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Cant recall a situation where a new manager is booed by his own fans in only his first match.


McLeish, when he took over at Villa?


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 25, 2012)

Deareg said:


> McLeish, when he took over at Villa?


 Wonder was George Graham booed by the Spuds when he took over at the Lane?


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2012)

Gingerman said:


> Wonder was George Graham booed by the Spuds when he took over at the Lane?


I was gonna put him in too, pretty sure he was.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Sound like a shit game made more shit by shit fans...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 25, 2012)

Danny Wilson at Sheff Weds. Still a pretty rare occurrence.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2012)

I'd have been more impressed if they'd bood abramovich.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 25, 2012)

Or Torres?


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2012)

Just heard about Dave Sexton.  RIP - a proper gent.


----------



## kevin burke (Nov 25, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Or Torres?


You'd probably get ejected from the ground if that happened if abramovich had anything to do with it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 25, 2012)

Wilf said:


> I'd have been more impressed if they'd bood abramovich.


 
They're not going to boo their lord and master. Ignorant but not stupid.


----------



## Deareg (Nov 25, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> They're not going to boo their lord and master. Ignorant but not stupid.


Ignorant and subservient.


----------



## miktheword (Nov 25, 2012)

Deareg said:


> I was gonna put him in too, pretty sure he was.


 


throughout his reign, his name was never sung, even when lifting the worthington cup it was 'man in the overcoat's blue and white army'. At the end, up at Liverpool, it was 'sit down you're an Arsenal fan'.

Come to think of it, we played Leeds just before he joined us, an open secret at the time was his departure from them to us. After the match, the Leeds player's coach got attacked and a few got in to attack Graham, having it with some game stewards. A shocked Graham was actually behind the coach, driving back to his Highgate /Hampstead home, and sped off quickly.


----------



## co-op (Nov 26, 2012)

Deareg said:


> Ignorant and subservient.


 
Only ground where I've heard sections of the crowd spontaneously break out with the National Anthem is Stamford Bridge. Creepy.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)

Wilf said:


> Just heard about Dave Sexton. RIP - a proper gent.


 
Indeed a lot of Cheslea and United supporters won't be familiar with him as it was pre Sky


----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 26, 2012)

Someone tweeted at the weekend that "Torres looked like a member of the public who had won a competition to play."


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)

Bound to be tense when its Champion league winners versus the Premiere League winners .First half though was nearly as bad as the Man Utd -QPR game , second half was better but it says something when Kompnay and Luiz were the best players on the pitch but neither keeper really had a save to make. best supporting actors : Milner and Azpilicueta.  Torres had a poor game but then again Dzeko and Aguero were anonymous as well.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2012)

It's really sad watching Torres play at the moment, used to genuinely love watching him play but he just looks lost these days


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's really sad watching Torres play at the moment, used to genuinely love watching him play but he just looks lost these days


 
How long do people think CFC will keep waiting for him to 'click'


----------



## mack (Nov 26, 2012)

I think with Torres it's all in his head, he may have lost 1/2 a yard of pace which was his forte but with Beneitez giving him encouragement and Paco working on his conditioning he may come good again.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)

mack said:


> I think with Torres it's all in his head, he may have lost 1/2 a yard of pace which was his forte but with Beneitez giving him encouragement and Paco working on his conditioning he may come good again.


 
I don't think it is in his head. he has lost pace after that knee injury and pace was his game. Apparently City are after him


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I don't think it is in his head. he has lost pace after that knee injury and pace was his game.


It wasn't totally his game, was it? Lot of people suggesting he's playing a pass rather than taking a shot much more these days, probably down to his finishing being off. That speaks about confidence issues rather than physical, to me at least.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 26, 2012)

Lord Camomile said:


> It wasn't totally his game, was it? Lot of people suggesting he's playing a pass rather than taking a shot much more these days, probably down to his finishing being off. That speaks about confidence issues rather than physical, to me at least.


 
You see that a lot with him now - he looks really hesitant and unsure of what to do a lot of the time so he loses the opportunity, even where it's not a situation requiring a lot of pace.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 26, 2012)

I hope he gets back on form as I think he is a really good player. 
Chelsea don't tend to tolerate fail for very long.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 26, 2012)

Cole and Lamps leaving in January, apparently.  Cole's already sold his house.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> Cole and Lamps leaving in January, apparently. Cole's already sold his house.


 
Cole off to Paris, pity as he has been our most consistent defender over this and last season


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 30, 2012)

gabi said:


> What a shit, nasty club. I genuinely pity the supporters.


 
Apparently Chelsea have said they 'would be happy to welcome Clattenburg back to Stamford Bridge' which _really_ is big of them considering the circumstances.


----------



## Joe Reilly (Nov 30, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> You see that a lot with him now - he looks really hesitant and unsure of what to do a lot of the time so he loses the opportunity, even where it's not a situation requiring a lot of pace.


 
Interesting stat they other day via Pat Nevin: at Liverpool apparently 40% of Torres goals came from balls over the top. Alonso and Gerrard the suppliers. Needless to say no one at Chelsea at all like that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2012)

Joe Reilly said:


> Interesting stat they other day via Pat Nevin: at Liverpool apparently 40% of Torres goals came from balls over the top. Alonso and Gerrard the suppliers. Needless to say no one at Chelsea at all like that.


That was when he terrified defenders with his accelaration, the fault doesn't lie with the guys putting the ball into him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/30/chelsea-rafael-benitez

Benitez talks sense?


----------



## Joe Reilly (Dec 1, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> That was when he terrified defenders with his accelaration, the fault doesn't lie with the guys putting the ball into him.


 
So what is his supposed loss of pace put down to? He's 28 not 38.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Dec 1, 2012)

He had knee problems didn't he, which were operated on?


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

Haha!


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2012)

Travesty


----------



## agricola (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh my aching sides.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

This is great.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2012)

So much for Benitez tightening us up at the back


----------



## TruXta (Dec 1, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> So much for Benitez tightening us up at the back


Apart from the clenched buttholes you mean?


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2012)

Alright fellas?  Is there a game on?


----------



## agricola (Dec 1, 2012)

Stolen from another forum:




			
				ijjysmith said:
			
		

> Benitez' masterplan is not to get Fernando Torres playing like the rest of the team..But to get the rest of the team playing like Torres


----------



## tommers (Dec 1, 2012)

Men against little playmakers in gloves.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Dec 1, 2012)

I reckon if I was a West Ham fan I'd be really happy now


----------



## magneze (Dec 1, 2012)

LOL, just seen this score. Funny.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh dear.



DexterTCN said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/nov/30/chelsea-rafael-benitez
> 
> Benitez talks sense?


Getting his excuses in early I think!


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2012)

Most supporters would agree that we should have been leading by more at half time  and Mata was really unlucky not to score with that free kick. But fair play to west ham they had in the last twenty minutes more leaders on the pitch than we did.That to me is the key for Chelsea's present situation a lack of  leadership on the pitch.

West Ham are one of those clubs that are very difficult to dislike to be honest and one defeat to them in ten years isn't going to cahnge that.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

Rafa Benitez - the gift that keeps on giving!

Only saw the 2nd half but almost every West Ham attacks came down their left (Chelsea’s right)

Why didn’t Benitez make any tactical changes to cope with this? That’s what he’s paid for.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> Rafa Benitez - the gift that keeps on giving!
> 
> Only saw the 2nd half but almost every West Ham attacks came down their left (Chelsea’s right)
> 
> Why didn’t Benitez make any tactical changes to cope with this? That’s what he’s paid for.


 
Pity you didn't watch the first half, we were all over them and should have scored more. The real weakness as I said before is lack of leadership on the pitch that is what Benitez has to get hold of.


----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 3, 2012)

Benitez. The most hated caretaker since Ian Huntley.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Pity you didn't watch the first half, we were all over them and should have scored more. The real weakness as I said before is lack of leadership on the pitch that is what Benitez has to get hold of.


 
But you didn’t score more. 

So when West Ham put you under incessant pressure in the 2nd half, all down your right, Benitzez should have done some something to shore up the defence even before Chelsea conceded the first, and certainly before the second.

The Chelsea players’ body language when the came off at the end didn’t look too good either.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2012)

On one level the managerial merry-go-round at Chelsea is quite nuts, and I can't believe people are already talking about Benitez getting goned (though to an extent the press will always be like that), but am I right in thinking this sort of thing is more common on the continent, particularly Italy? I'm sure I've heard tales of multiple managers in a single season and the same manager going back to a club several times.


----------



## mattie (Dec 3, 2012)

It's OK lads - help is at hand.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/dec/02/chelsea-avram-grant-rafael-benitez


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2012)

happie chappie said:


> But you didn’t score more.
> 
> So when West Ham put you under incessant pressure in the 2nd half, all down your right, Benitzez should have done some something to shore up the defence even before Chelsea conceded the first, and certainly before the second.
> 
> The Chelsea players’ body language when the came off at the end didn’t look too good either.


 
Did you watch clips from match of the day?


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2012)

Although it is true that the first half was all Chelsea - we did have a perfectly good goal disallowed, and cech made a great save at the end from Nolan.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 3, 2012)

Benitez is doing a great job, if you're a Liverpool fan that is.


----------



## happie chappie (Dec 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Did you watch clips from match of the day?


 
Watched whole of 2nd half live.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 3, 2012)

tommers said:


> Although it is true that the first half was all Chelsea - we did have a perfectly good goal disallowed, and cech made a great save at the end from Nolan.


 
Not begrudging what was a very good second half from West ham but just pointing out to our man who only watched half the game that it was a game of two halves.


----------



## T & P (Dec 3, 2012)

Ponyutd said:


> Benitez. The most hated caretaker since Ian Huntley.


----------



## tommers (Dec 3, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Not begrudging what was a very good second half from West ham but just pointing out to our man who only watched half the game that it was a game of two halves.


 
Yeah, no argument there.


----------



## poului (Dec 5, 2012)

This is going to suck major balls.


----------



## agricola (Dec 5, 2012)

from the Gallery:


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2012)

Very good away win against one of the most physical teams I have seen since Stoke last year. Benitez seems to have got Hazard and Moses playing closer to Torres giving him a bit more support. Luiz had another really good game and Oscar played well in a very unfamiliar position in defensive midfield.

World Club Championship duties for us now.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 9, 2012)

Lucky old Rafa. Who are you playing?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2012)

I think it's a Korean team Hyundai first and if we win its likely to be Corinthians in the final. I think they will be tough , you don't get many European versus South American fixtures


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2012)

It's Monterrey , a Mexican team . They beat Hyundai early this morning.


----------



## baffled (Dec 9, 2012)

It's on the BBC HD channel 169 on sky, kick offs are about 10.30 am I think.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

bump - so it is, just noticed, nice one

Luiz has been shunted up to the midfield?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2012)

Yet another Torres goal. Luiz played really well in midfield. Corinthians next who will be far more of a test and then Leeds in the Capital One Cup.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

How good are these Corinthians?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> How good are these Corinthians?


 
They won their Copa Libertadores setting a record for conceding least goals, won their league the year before and are generally considered Brazils richest club. They have a midfield player Paulinho that Chelsea have been linked with who apparently times his run into the box a bit like either Martin Peters or depending who you speak to Frank Lampard. 



They are about 2-1 Chelsea are odds on but its Brazil versus the Premier league , very hard to guess. They will defend and try score then defend.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

Bookies don't lie


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 13, 2012)

Benitez doing a good job it seems.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 13, 2012)

Big Gunz said:


> Benitez doing a good job it seems.


 Rafa putting Luiz to midfield makes a stronger back four with Azpi (it seems, so far).... and Terry will be good for another dozen games at least.... and the players aren't shitting on him (rafa) so far.

So positive signs yeah... for another manager who may win a cup but will still be gone (and richer) in a few months.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2012)

#IfFernandoTorresScoresIWill


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh
Dear

Still, game of two halves eh?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure is.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure is


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Sure is again


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 19, 2012)

Rafa seems determined to get his hands on at least one trophy.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm conflicted - I like Rafa so much I find myself hoping Chelsea will win


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Superb ball from Luiz for our fourth


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Torres : they just can't stop him


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Lets see what that jumped up gob shite Warnock has to say now.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

Swansea over two games next, should be good games.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 20, 2012)

sleaterkinney said:


> I'm conflicted - I like Rafa so much I find myself hoping Chelsea will win


 
Weird one, isn't it? I used to loathe Chelsea, but now they've got Torres and Rafa I don't mind them so much. Certainly prefer them to the Mancs.


----------



## poului (Dec 20, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Lets see what that jumped up gob shite Warnock has to say now.


 
"Society's to blame".


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2012)

Got a good draw in the Europa in this round  and potentially with Ajax in the last 16.


----------



## poului (Dec 20, 2012)

I genuinely hope we do well in the Europa, actually. Far more than winning a domestic trophy. The prevalent English attitude to the Europa League does piss me off a fair bit.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 20, 2012)

poului said:


> I genuinely hope we do well in the Europa, actually. Far more than winning a domestic trophy. The prevalent English attitude to the Europa League does piss me off a fair bit.


 
The winner of the Europa Cup should get an automatic spot in the following season's Champions League. That'd gee them up  a bit.

Failing that, return to the old European Cup/Cup Winners Cup/Uefa Cup format. It's not just nostalgia playing tricks on me. They were better competitions.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)

Torres! He just can't stop scoring 1-0 against the villa


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 23, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> The winner of the Europa Cup should get an automatic spot in the following season's Champions League.


 
Didn't that used to be the case?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)

6-0 so far


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)

7 now . We will probably draw 0-0 in our next !


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)

Just missed a penalty as well


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)

Number 8 !!


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2012)

Rafa out!!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2012)

We must have lulled them into a false sense of security for you.


----------



## JimW (Dec 24, 2012)

I think that shocking penalty miss is the talking point here.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 24, 2012)

JimW said:


> I think that shocking penalty miss is the talking point here.


 
If we had scored that I could have got my Villa supporting mate some After 8 mints for Xmas.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 24, 2012)

Villa fan walked into the pub and asks "What time does the Chelsea game kick off?"

Bloke who supports the CL winners says "Every 12 minutes mate"


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 24, 2012)

Those 8 goals could prove useful at the end of the season.

Can see a proper tight challenge between us and the Manc clubs coming up.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 24, 2012)

7 scorers could come in handy as well.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 26, 2012)

Good away win at Norwich and pleasant result at Sunderland for us as we'll.tricky tie at the weekend with Everton but I have lost count at the ridiculous amount of games we are playing it seems like two a week.mata must be in there somewhere for player of the year.


----------



## poului (Dec 27, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> mata must be in there somewhere for player of the year.



Put simply he's always the difference when it counts. Still underrated on the global stage, IMO.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

So Lampard off then. 
Is Terry going to stay on?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2012)

Lamps will go end of season. I think either states or Madrid.
Terry/ Well the Evening standard said he was getting another contract prompting James Lawton of the Independent to resume his 'have Chelsea any morals or are they the spawn of satan' diatribe that he is prone to . I think he is third to being anti Chelsea with the obnoxious and gutless  Daniel  Taylor of the Guardian ( author of two lick Alex Ferguson backside  books) in pole position  and in third place but rising that grubby gobshite Neil  Ashton.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought Lampard would sneak off in January?


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

What a dismal start! Everton take the lead and then hit the post in the first eight minutes!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

I love reading the losing teams #cfc hashtags on twitter... 

Rafa out
Get the fat waiter out
Cech out in Jan 
Bring back Drogba 
Etc

 football lols


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Everton all over us ,a lot more hungry and full of pace


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Badgers said:


> I love reading the losing teams #cfc hashtags on twitter...
> 
> Rafa out
> Get the fat waiter out
> ...


None of which would be any good for us


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> None of which would be any good for us


Give the rest of us a laugh though.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

The39thStep said:
			
		

> None of which would be any good for us



I know. Almost all fans are fickle bastards. It just amuses me  I reckon Chelsea will win it.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Far better last 15 minutes and we are level through lampard


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

B





Deareg said:


> Give the rest of us a laugh though.



Bring back Bebe


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

Lampard out 

Oh........hang on.........


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Sky reporting Chelsea are in discussions with' representatives ' of Newcastle over Demba Ba


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2012)

£7.5 mill buy-out clause?  The Toon will be spitting mad if he goes for that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2012)

*Sky Bet* ‏@*SkyBet*
*Demba Ba to Chelsea* in Jan has been cut from 4/1 to 1/3. Reports suggest his agent will meet with the Blues tonight: http://sky.me/W994NL 
 Retweeted 58 times


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Good replacement for Sturridge


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 30, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> Good replacement for Sturridge Torres


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Frank again! And after Everton hit the bar with a brilliant header


----------



## Deareg (Dec 30, 2012)

Badge kissing cunt!


I hope united sign him for a couple of seasons.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

Really good away win for us . Everton really put in an effort there ,very tough but we battled as well.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 30, 2012)

Rafa out
Lampard out 
Everything out 
Should be winning everything 
Out out out


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 30, 2012)

I think it's QPR at home next


----------



## qpr (Dec 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I think it's QPR at home next


 it is!


----------



## tommers (Dec 31, 2012)

DexterTCN said:


> £7.5 mill buy-out clause? The Toon will be spitting mad if he goes for that.


 
He left us to go there for nothing.

"Demba love West Ham"


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 31, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> I think it's QPR at home next


 
You should score at least 10 against them.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2012)

Harry will be determined to keep the score down 3-0


----------



## LiamO (Dec 31, 2012)

Has Lampard played in the CL this season?


----------



## agricola (Jan 1, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should score at least 10 against them.


 
11, if one factors in Liverpools results against Villa and QPR.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Has Lampard played in the CL this season?


 
Deffo against Juventus at home first game , pretty sure he came on as sub in an away game as well.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 2, 2013)

George Osborne cheering on Chelsea  

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/p...s-jaunt-to-cheer-1514020#.UOQEJVStzfc.twitter


----------



## co-op (Jan 2, 2013)

God. All you lot are just slithering slimy vermin. Stick the Blue Flag up yer arses.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should score at least 10 against them.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 2, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> You should score at least 10 against them.


 
Then again. What the fuck happened there?


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 2, 2013)

Abramovich wants Redknapps phone number already.


----------



## poului (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy fucking new year.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Harry will be determined to keep the score down 3-0


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 2, 2013)

'E's a triffic lad that Wright-Phillips. Top player, triffic lad.


----------



## gabi (Jan 2, 2013)

Mental selection from Benitez. God he's a cunt. If he was my club's manager I'd be livid.

Cole on the bench? Hazard? Nuts.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 2, 2013)

'Arry - "You'd have to be a real dope to fail at Chelsea"


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Results like that make football the great game it is


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Chelsea simply didn't take their chances. hate to say it but watched Suarez's goal and was jealous.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 2, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Chelsea simply didn't take their chances. hate to say it but watched Suarez's goal and was jealous.


 Looks like Chelsea bought the wrong Liverpool player...


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> Looks like Chelsea bought the wrong Liverpool player...


 
Suarez wasn't a Liverpool player then and I can't think of any others that are worth buying. Oh hang on there is that Sturridge chap


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 2, 2013)

It's weird, you look at Chelsea, Spurs and Arsenal's squads are they don't look too far off Man Utd and Citeh, and you'd think at least one of them could mount a title challenge - but none of them can get the consistency together...


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> It's weird, you look at Chelsea, Spurs and Arsenal's squads are they don't look too far off Man Utd and Citeh, and you'd think at least one of them could mount a title challenge - but none of them can get the consistency together...


 
Neither the Spurs squad or Arsenals are anywhere near  ours or the Manchester teams. Spurs first eleven  is the nearest.
November is the cruellest month for us. But what makes the Premiership great are results like this and Norwich beating Man Utd, Villa beating Liverpool, Sunderland beating City  and Arsenal/Spurs losing to anyone. Good win for Everton tonight as well.

Can't stand QPR but lets face it they won't be with us next year. Bless'em.


----------



## Mungy (Jan 2, 2013)

qpr v chelsea is a difficult one for me - i can't stand chelsea, rafa or redknap. pity both sides couldn't have lost


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2013)

Demba ba deal should be finalised Thursday apparently. I hope he gets a game against Southampton at the weekend


----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Demba ba deal should be finalised Thursday apparently. I hope he gets a game against Southampton at the weekend


 
I don't see the point of the Ba deal. For either Chelsea or Newcastle.

Is this some mental Abramovich thing again?


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> I don't see the point of the Ba deal. For either Chelsea or Newcastle.
> 
> Is this some mental Abramovich thing again?


 
Why? 

The point for Newcastle is that he insisted on a release clause when he was a free agent after leaving us (for nothing) when we got relegated. (He had a release clause with us too.)  They would much rather he stayed AFAIK.

The point for Chelsea is that they get a great striker for £7.5 million.


----------



## gabi (Jan 3, 2013)

Chelsea seem to be doing fine with Torres up front. Rebuilding fairly well under Rafa. I wouldn't tinker further. (altho I would probably play the likes of Hazard, Cole and Mata if they're available, unlike rafa  ).

Ba's a good player but I don't think the chelsea squad needs strengthening. each to their own though.


----------



## tommers (Jan 3, 2013)

The Chelsea squad ALWAYS needs strengthening.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 3, 2013)

gabi said:


> I don't see the point of the Ba deal. For either Chelsea or Newcastle.
> 
> Is this some mental Abramovich thing again?


 
We don't have another striker to cover Torres and to be honest we need something different on occasions. Lakuka needs the experience at West Brom for a whole season, Piazon looks promising but he is more of a forward/attacking midfielder than a striker.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 3, 2013)

SSN saying Lampard is definitely leaving at the end of the season.  

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...rank-Lampard-would-be-open-to-move-to-Serie-A


----------



## mattie (Jan 3, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> SSN saying Lampard is definitely leaving at the end of the season.
> 
> http://www1.skysports.com/football/...rank-Lampard-would-be-open-to-move-to-Serie-A


 
QPR, he he comes.


----------



## tommers (Jan 4, 2013)

"Devastated is an understatement. We should retire the number 8 shirt in honour of Lamps. #theheartbeat #hero #legend #hero #goalmachine #friend #ktbffh [keep the blue flag flying high] #cfc #chelsea."

JT sure does love his hashtags. #twat


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 4, 2013)

I can see him on his way as well tbh


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 6, 2013)

Good result yesterday, watched the game in a pub as the landlord couldn't get the City game on. Sluggish start but we played really well fro the last hour. Ba just gives us so many more options especially being in the right place for a striker at the right time. good turn and finish for his second goal. Swansea next up in the semis for the Capital one cup. We lose Moses and Mikel for the African Nations.

Not sure we will bring anyone else in the transfer window tbh we have a glut out on loan.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2013)

Ba is a great striker.  Doesn't do much else but he sure scores a few.  He hasn't got the greatest loyalty but he'll probably stick with you cos there aren't really many places to go from there. 

He almost kept us up.  Almost.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2013)

Everyone sits and looks at their watches wondering when Ba will come on.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 9, 2013)

and hes on.....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 9, 2013)

And Danny Graham scores Swansea's second! In stoppage ....

Ba's strike ruled offside immediately after ... possibly? controversially  ....


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 9, 2013)

Whistle goes, Benitez booed!!! 

I'm not a Swansea fan, always an underdog supporter though.

But neither me nor festivaldeb (who is a fan) were expecting that scoreline AT ALL!


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2013)

Chelsea shouldn't have started with a weakened team.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Jan 9, 2013)

Benitez had started to get a few supporters onside with the big wins, even if one of them was only Villa.  He's very definitely lost them again - his team selection was booed for no Lampard, they cheered every time he warmed up, chanted for Demba Ba all 2nd half, cheered the decision to put Torres out of his misery and cheered louder for Ba coming on.

Coupled with the boos for the result at the final whistle, that's one of the most comprehensive pannings of a manager I've ever seen.  Benitez, lol.


----------



## trampie (Jan 9, 2013)

Swansea controlled the match at Chelsea tonight, Chelsea didn't create any clear cut chances, Swansea proved too difficult to break down on the night for Chelsea, whether Chelsea can come up with something different to break the Swans down in the 2nd leg is too be seen.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 9, 2013)

On the radio they said that in 81 minutes of play Torres had 19 touches on the ball.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 9, 2013)

trampie said:


> Swansea controlled the match at Chelsea tonight, Chelsea didn't create any clear cut chances, Swansea proved too difficult to break down on the night for Chelsea, whether Chelsea can come up with something different to break the Swans down in the 2nd leg is too be seen.


I am glad Swansea won but seriously, What game were you watching?


----------



## trampie (Jan 9, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I am glad Swansea won but seriously, What game were you watching?


Swansea played like the Bayern side from the 70's, organised, disciplined and good on the counter attack. The Swans never lost their shape, Chelsea created very little, but its only halftime so the tie is far from over.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2013)

If I were a Chelsea fan I would be *seriously* pissed off with that; the two Swansea goals, the non-penalty, the eyelash offside. That's gotta smart.


----------



## trampie (Jan 9, 2013)

It was offside, offside is offside, there was no penalty because it wasn't a penalty, Swansea clinically punished Chelsea mistakes, Swansea basically didn't make any defensive mistakes on the night, pity the semi is two legs, can Laudrup engineer another tactical masterclass in the 2nd leg or will Chelski's mega expensive team get it right in the 2nd leg, we shall see.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 9, 2013)

trampie said:


> It was offside, offside is offside, there was no penalty because it wasn't a penalty, Swansea clinically punished Chelsea mistakes, Swansea basically didn't make any defensive mistakes on the night, pity the semi is two legs, can Laudrup engineer another tactical masterclass in the 2nd leg or will Chelski's mega expensive team get it right in the 2nd leg, we shall see.


i was just thinking, what i want to see now is a post from a wazzock. and as if by magick up you popped.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2013)

trampie said:


> Swansea controlled the match at Chelsea tonight, Chelsea didn't create any clear cut chances, Swansea proved too difficult to break down on the night for Chelsea, whether Chelsea can come up with something different to break the Swans down in the 2nd leg is too be seen.


 
Controlled? No pal. Two clinical  finishes due to cock ups over passbacks but the fact that we had 65% possession and 24 shots doesn't mean that Swansea controlled the game. Did we control the games when we played Barcelona ? No we defended well and they missed chances .Same as tonight.

I have a lot of admiration for Swansea in their manner and style of play and fair play to them in this cup tie,but for quite bizarre and fantastical claims  comparing them to Bayern in the 70s Its sets up a terrific if very difficult second leg  which I will be looking forward to. Hopefully we will play Ba from the start!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 9, 2013)

trampie said:


> It was offside, offside is offside, there was no penalty because it wasn't a penalty, Swansea clinically punished Chelsea mistakes, Swansea basically didn't make any defensive mistakes on the night, pity the semi is two legs, can Laudrup engineer another tactical masterclass in the 2nd leg or will Chelski's mega expensive team get it right in the 2nd leg, we shall see.


You've seen 'em given and not, on both counts.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 12, 2013)

Extraordinary , can't win at home but have ended Norwich's,Everton's and now Stokes unbeaten at home records. Whilstt Walters was unlucky to be the culprit twice if he hadn't headed both ball one of our players would. 4-0 is tatsty win and Hazard's  (MoM imo) goal is a joy to behold.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 16, 2013)

Couldn't find a pub with this on but how can we be 2-0 up against Southampton and they get a draw?  Terrible. Benitez , who I actually have time for, needs to sort this home issue out.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 16, 2013)

Is the home crowd having a negative effect, are they still doing that 16 minute thing and chanting/showing posters?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Couldn't find a pub with this on but how can we be 2-0 up against Southampton and they get a draw? Terrible. Benitez , who I actually have time for, needs to sort this home issue out.


 
Looks like he's going to have more time to settle in now. Auf Wiedersehen Pep.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Is the home crowd having a negative effect, are they still doing that 16 minute thing and chanting/showing posters?


 
Yes and yes.From reading reports we should have been home and dry, we had other chances ( Torres!) but never looked like forcing the game when it was level.Far from a crisis but an overwhelming sense of underachievemnt in our last three home games, we could have been one point behind City and on our way to the Capital One Cup final which would actually would have been acceptable. Thank heavens we ahev brentford in the FA Cup.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Perhaps if arsenal had been  as ' ruthless' as us then they would be achieving more? 

2-0 to the blues


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Hazard is like one of those slalom skiers!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 20, 2013)

Squeeky bum time!


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

It's a confidence thing with us , not enough leaders when under pressure


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

That summed up everything about Torres


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2013)

Torres off.  You cannot seriously keep starting him.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 20, 2013)

Loan deal to Athletico?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2013)

They can't afford his wages, can they?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Ba does a Torres


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

If Torres had done that it would have been a case of lack of confidence Ba does it and its a case that he did very well


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2013)

Good game good game. We hung on but ba and Torres had two real chances on the counter, arguably better than any if arsenals


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Swansea-this is going to be tough. Optimistically 2-0 and extra time ,realistically a draw .


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Give Ba the whole game and try and get Lamps a penalty, they'll be hard to beat 3-0 when they're playing on the counter.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Good start by Swansea


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Very even this. Swansea have had the best chance but we have had better possession and pressure and one chance for Oscar .


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Got to hand it to Swansea very disciplined and dangerous on the counter.shades of us v Barcelona/bayern!


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

We are not going to do this unless we get a penalty or free kick .


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Luiz either a disaster in the making or saviour


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Seen more go in a glass of bloody alka seltzer


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

It's not happening.   Swapping Ivanovich for Luiz?   If that's a more attacking option the fat waiter should have started with it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Here is Torres


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Bit of a contre temp ! Referee sends hazard off for taking the ball back of the ballboy who was lying on the ball and refusing to give it back.crazy


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

Best sending off ever.  That kid will also dine off that moment for the rest of his life.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds mental. Did Hazard get physical?


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sounds mental. Did Hazard get physical?


 
Yep, to the point of appearing to kick him as he - the ballboy - was on the ground.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sounds mental. Did Hazard get physical?


No...he tried hypnosis, as any good footballer would.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Yep, to the point of appearing to kick him as he - the ballboy - was on the ground.


The fuck? What a prick.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> No...he tried hypnosis, as any good footballer would.


There's physical and there's physical, silly man.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Best sending off ever. That kid will also dine off that moment for the rest of his life.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Won't see a sending off like that again, unnecessary from hazard perhaps but an over the top decision in my book


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Won't see a sending off like that again, unnecessary from hazard perhaps but an over the top decision in my book


 
Not really, had Hazard just waited the ref would still have added on time, and the kid would probably have been kicked out of being a ballboy.  Now he will be famous - Jones the Ballboy perhaps - and no doubt the papers will pay him for his account.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

All to easy to pick on the belgiums, look what happened in World War One


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> There's physical and there's physical, silly man.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2013)

.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not really, had Hazard just waited the ref would still have added on time, and the kid would probably have been kicked out of being a ballboy.  Now he will be famous - Jones the Ballboy perhaps - and no doubt the papers will pay him for his account.


Still an over the top decision to give red


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

We need flood light failure here


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Still an over the top decision to give red


 
Not really.  You could see how much of a fuckup it was by how quickly and how many Chelsea players went over to make sure the lad was ok.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


>


Let's get physical, physical...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Well done Swansea, no disrespect but it'd be great if Bradford win.   Either winning is good but Bradford would be better.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Deffo up for Bradford winning it, but I reckon it'll be an absolutely cracking final for teams and fans alike. Maybe we'll even see an entertaining match?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Swansea have played a well executed game plan here ,defending has been excellent and disciplined on the break. Well done. Chelsea should have pressed more and we looked scrappy on occasions, no real zip,waited for chances to come than create them.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

Best cup tie ever.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Not really.  You could see how much of a fuckup it was by how quickly and how many Chelsea players went over to make sure the lad was ok.


What did you expect them to do?  Not saying hazard was right at all but a red just wasn't necessary or warranted .


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

I've seen players lie on the ball or use their legs to hold the ball (while on the ground), other players try to kick the ball out and only get a yellow card.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I've seen players lie on the ball or use their legs to hold the ball (while on the ground), other players try to kick the ball out and only get a yellow card.


 
That was another player though, not a ballboy.  Hazard will be lucky if that just ends up being a red card tbh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

I didn't see it.   Have to wait for motd.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

also - the incident






edit:  there is actually a bit of a wrestle for the ball before this as well


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

He could be kicking the ball, but either way what a fucking twat.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I've seen players lie on the ball or use their legs to hold the ball (while on the ground), other players try to kick the ball out and only get a yellow card.


 
They're not fucking ball boys!  He kicked a kid!     I can't believe you're all defending it.  He'll get a lot more than a red card for that!


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> I've seen players lie on the ball or use their legs to hold the ball (while on the ground), other players try to kick the ball out and only get a yellow card.


Grown men, who are participating in the game


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

The little prick's lying on the ball!   Should have kicked his head.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha!  That should only be a yellow!  What a bunch of jokers!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Hazard's trying.   Good on him.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

paulhackett said:


>



Doesn't work.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Right in front of a little Chelsea fan too.  Do you see?  Do you see what a bunch of twats you're supporting?

I can see the wool dropping from his eyes from here. (((Chelsea Kid)))


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

paulhackett said:


>




Thats amazing youtube infringement detection from the Football League that.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, they've shut them all down.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Thats amazing youtube infringement detection from the Football League that.


It fucking well is, must be automated to fuck.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Thats amazing youtube infringement detection from the Football League that.


So quickly, fucking weird.


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

Hoddle claiming the ballboys were bent.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Official Chelsea twitter account:



> "Has football gone mad? Hazard is sent off for kicking the ball under a ball boy attempting to smother the ball rather than return it. #CFC"




Classy.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Official Chelsea twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy.


Is the truth not classy?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Official Chelsea twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy.


 
I think you have other things more pressing mate


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Official Chelsea twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> Classy.


Yeah it has. This tweet illustrates the point perfectly

Not in the way they think though


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Listen....all hail the ball-boy, he's a legend.   Hopefully he doesn't set a precedent though.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> That was another player though, not a ballboy. Hazard will be lucky if that just ends up being a red card tbh.


 
You are a regular little ray of sunshine  being judge and jury.


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Slightly longer vid of it, Hazard actually pushes the kid to the ground as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Whilst the ball-boy has probably and deservedly had his last evening as a ball-boy, there's no excuse for that. He could've just lifted him off the ball, or appealed to the ref, who would've added on time. No excuse, dickhead, and if the club stands behind him they're dickheads too. Not that they weren't already... Wonder what Benitez says about it?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Hoddle claiming the ballboys were bent.


 
Paying for their sins in a previous life, no doubt.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

*Paul Claydon* ‏@*paul_in_essex*
To be fair Torres would have probably missed the ball boy #*hazard*
 
*Expand* 


 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 



 *More*


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> *Paul Claydon* ‏@*paul_in_essex*
> To be fair Torres would have probably missed the ball boy #*hazard*
> 
> *Expand*
> ...


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I think you have other things more pressing mate


 
Nah, this is a distraction from that rubbish.

Are you seriously defending this?


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Listen....all hail the ball-boy, he's a legend. Hopefully he doesn't set a precedent though.


I kind of prefer to think that referees will easily deal with any ballboy inspired shenanigans tbh. That's their job, not over-excitable footballers'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 23, 2013)

starfish said:


> Slightly longer vid of it, Hazard actually pushes the kid to the ground as well.




Life ban for that cunt. Fuck him.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2013)

What's that ballboy doing lying on the ball?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's that ballboy doing lying on the ball?


Narcolepsy?


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Whilst the ball-boy has probably and deservedly had his last evening as a ball-boy


what, for being pushed over and kicked?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's that ballboy doing lying on the ball?


Being a little prick, what else? Still no excuse.


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

sleaterkinney said:


> What's that ballboy doing lying on the ball?


appears to have been pushed onto it


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> what, for being pushed over and kicked?


For smothering the ball. He's clearly incapable of doing the task he was set to.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Does he drop onto the ball?  Or does hazard push him over?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Nah, this is a distraction from that rubbish.
> 
> Are you seriously defending this?


 
I know you have been busy for 90 mins praying that WH kept the score down but just have a look at my posts before lunging in?


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

Were the ballboys fucking about throughout the whole game?


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Does he drop onto the ball? Or does hazard push him over?


 
Have a look at the vid i posted & then decide.


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> For smothering the ball. He's clearly incapable of doing the task he was set to.


depends on the instructions he was given, wouldn't be the first time it's happened

anyway, he was pushed


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry for the twitter links but some of them are good.

*Abraham Glover* ‏@*bramptons*
#*hazard* lmfao what a #*Muppet*, that's what home advantage is all about
 
*Expand* 


 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 



 *More*


----------



## agricola (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Were the ballboys fucking about throughout the whole game?


 
Sky have only pointed to two incidents, but as Hoddle - eventually - pointed out such things are done by most teams.  Its not an excuse for what Hazard did, the sending off was deserved.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I know you have been busy for 90 mins praying that WH kept the score down but just have a look at my posts before lunging in?


 
Eh?  You're saying a red isn't justified.  He kicked a kid!  He'll be lucky not to get a cantona / di canio type ban.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> depends on the instructions he was given, wouldn't be the first time it's happened
> 
> anyway, he was pushed


He was? If that's the case I'll retract what I said, but from what I've seen (admittedly only the gif posted on the last page) he's taking a loooooooooong time to get up from over that ball. As I said, the main thing is that Hazard was a prick.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Apparently he's just gained 25000 followers


----------



## CosmikRoger (Jan 23, 2013)

I only saw it on a shitty stram, but it looked like the boy got winded when Hazard pushed him over and the kick to liberate the ball was purposely over enthusiastic.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

agricola said:


> Sky have only pointed to two incidents, but as Hoddle - eventually - pointed out such things are done by most teams. Its not an excuse for what Hazard did, the sending off was deserved.


Thanks, I am watching it now, he is is deep trouble, still can't make my mind up whether he deliberately kicked the kid or if he was really trying to get at the ball


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Were the ballboys fucking about throughout the whole game?


 
no the game was played in a very good spirit.The kid does fuck around but to be fair he probably panicked into doing what he thought was his job ie to return the ball to the Swansea keeper.Hazards intervention was unnecessary but I thought a red was over the top. A yellow would have sufficed.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

*Tim Fusciardi* ‏@*timfusciardi*
Hazard kicks ball boy, Tores would have missed, Cole would have shot him and Terry would have gone for his mum #*hazard* #*ballboy*
 
*Expand* 


 *Reply* 
 *Retweet* 
 *Favorite* 



 *More*


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

It's better than the game tbh.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2013)

https://twitter.com/CHARLIEM0RGAN/status/294135719700602881




> The king of all ball boys is back making his final appearance #*needed* #*for* #*timewasting*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? You're saying a red isn't justified. He kicked a kid! He'll be lucky not to get a cantona / di canio type ban.


 
He tried to kick the ball from underneath him from what I saw watching the game and watching the Youtube. I don't think it was intended to be malicious, his temperament is good .


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> *Tim Fusciardi* ‏@*timfusciardi*
> Hazard kicks ball boy, Tores would have missed, Cole would have shot him and Terry would have gone for his mum #*hazard* #*ballboy*
> 
> *Expand*
> ...


 
And Drogba would have gone down clutching his face.


----------



## JTG (Jan 23, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Apparently he's just gained 25000 followers


who, the ballboy?


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> who, the ballboy?


Yes.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 23, 2013)

Anyone got the ball boy's address? Fergie wants to send a wreath!


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

TruXta said:


> He was? If that's the case I'll retract what I said, but from what I've seen (admittedly only the gif posted on the last page) he's taking a loooooooooong time to get up from over that ball. As I said, the main thing is that Hazard was a prick.


 
which was a conclusion you came to in your second post by asking someone what happened rather than see anything genius


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> He tried to kick the ball from underneath him from what I saw watching the game and watching the Youtube. I don't think it was intended to be malicious, his temperament is good .


 
He's not that kind of player.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> And Drogba would have gone down clutching his face.


 
along with Nani, Ronaldo, Young etc etc


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> which was a conclusion you came to in your second post by asking someone what happened rather than see anything genius


 
Jesus. It's all on the last page. The ballboy might've fallen, he might not. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

That kid is fuckin lucky it wasn't Joey Barton.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

JTG said:


> who, the ballboy?


https://twitter.com/search?q=charliemorgan&src=rela


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2013)

It was a bye kick anyway, its not as if the keeper wasnt going to take his time with the kick. Hazard shouldnt have been anywhere near the ball, he should have been getting back into position.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> along with Nani, Ronaldo, Young etc etc


Touchy!!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> That kid is fuckin lucky it wasn't Joey Barton.


 
We're all lucky it wasn't Joey Barton.  He'd be quoting fucking Smiths lyrics for weeks.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> He's not that kind of player.


 
He isn't.He has been kicked from pillar to post in a lot of games but never seems to have a temper or a dig. Unfortunate incident but nothing more and although I fully supported Cantona it was nothing like that assault.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> We're all lucky it wasn't Joey Barton. He'd be quoting fucking Smiths lyrics for weeks.


On his way to prison.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Apparently Fergie's said the boy could have been killed


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Touchy!!!


 
Touche rather than touchy.


----------



## Gingerman (Jan 23, 2013)

#PrayForBallBoy


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> That kid is fuckin lucky it wasn't Joey Barton.


 
The kid who Barton burnt with his cigar is inside at the moment ( as inside HMP)


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> The kid who Barton burnt with his cigar is inside at the moment ( as inside HMP)


I think I heard that, beating his wife or something??


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> The kid who Barton burnt with his cigar is inside at the moment ( as inside HMP)


Violent incidents can cause people to spire out of control


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I think I heard that, beating his wife or something??


 
yes , long running I am afraid . He fucked off to Australia then Thailand to play football whilst he was awaiting the court case. owes me £80 as it goes on a bet I had that Chelsea would finish above City season before last. Got arrested coming back to England.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> yes , long running I am afraid . He fucked off to Australia then Thailand to play football whilst he was awaiting the court case. owes me £80 as it goes on a bet I had that Chelsea would finish above City season before last. Got arrested coming back to England.


Fucking Barton


----------



## Deareg (Jan 23, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> yes , long running I am afraid . He fucked off to Australia then Thailand to play football whilst he was awaiting the court case. owes me £80 as it goes on a bet I had that Chelsea would finish above City season before last. Got arrested coming back to England.


That's bad, hitting her is bad enough but long term abuse.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2013)

tommers said:


> Eh? You're saying a red isn't justified. He kicked a kid! He'll be lucky not to get a cantona / di canio type ban.


Leave it out. Cantona had far more class and panache with his fan hoofing.


----------



## tommers (Jan 23, 2013)

editor said:


> Leave it out. Cantona had far more class and panache with his fan hoofing.


 
Yeah it's not the same, but the penalty may well be, is what I meant.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ibs-refuses-return-ball-cup-semi-final.html:D


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 23, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ibs-refuses-return-ball-cup-semi-final.html:D


for 170k a week, I'd expect him to strangle the ball-boy, grab the ball, shoot the ref, point the gun at the goalie and score 3 goals


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 23, 2013)

Give him a few weeks.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 23, 2013)

South Wales police to interview ball boy. Seriously?


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ban the cunt I say. If the ball boy is fucking around, then you ask the ref to put the time on, not kick him in the ribs.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Ban the cunt I say. If the ball boy is fucking around, then you ask the ref to put the time on, not kick him in the ribs.


 
The "ball boy" is 17; big enough to know better.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

Ball boy and father interviewed by Police but don't want to press any charges and  both have been in Chelsea dressing room talking to players. All this despite Urban hanging mob mentality.


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> The "ball boy" is 17; big enough to know better.


 
"Know better"? You make it sound like it was his own fault.  Just beggin to be kicked, he was.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

starfish said:


> Slightly longer vid of it, Hazard actually pushes the kid to the ground as well.




On this vid (ie from this angle) he _clearly_ kicks the ball.

Still funny as fuck though


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> "Know better"? You make it sound like it was his own fault. Just beggin to be kicked, he was.


 
He certainly was  

Swansea to the core and taking one for the team... fair play to him (unless you are a Chelski fan... in which case he didn't get half enough... the cheating little cunt)


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2013)

Interesting how all the Chelsea players go over, and Ba etc try and stop Ashley Williams from going over.

"Listen kid, don't fucking mess with us or we'll set Terry on you"


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> On this vid (ie from this angle) he _clearly_ kicks the ball.
> 
> Still funny as fuck though


 
The funniest bit is where he rolls around in agony as if looking for a decision a la Busquets and then holding his side and pretending to be unable to walk properly as a physio helps him off the pitch. 
Cheating scumbag but, yeah overall, funny as fun.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Interesting how all the Chelsea players go over, and Ba etc try and stop Ashley Williams from going over.
> 
> "Listen kid, don't fucking mess with us or we'll set Terry on you"


 
Terry hasn't got the legs anymore


----------



## Balbi (Jan 24, 2013)

The walking two are knackered, the third one though


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Ban the cunt I say. If the ball boy is fucking around, then you ask the ref to put the time on, not kick him in the ribs.


 
Unless the red is rescinded he will be banned. The linesman was actually stood nearby on the corner spot.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> On this vid (ie from this angle) he _clearly_ kicks the ball.
> 
> Still funny as fuck though


 
don't let facts get in the way of the mob.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 24, 2013)

*Joseph Barton* ‏@*Joey7Barton*
Hazard only crime is he hasn't kicked him hard enough...
*Details*


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Deareg (Jan 24, 2013)

I knew Hazard was a wrong 'un when he didn't sign for United!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I agree with Pat,


> *League Cup - Nevin: Ball boy was 'disgraceful'*
> Former Chelsea midfielder Pat Nevin has defended Eden Hazard following his sending off on Wednesday night, describing the Swansea ball boy's behaviour as "disgraceful."
> 
> "I was very, very disappointed with how the ball boy acted," Nevin told the BBC. "He must have been watching footballers with the way he rolled around and pretended to be more injured.
> ...



http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/league-cup-nevin-ball-boy-disgraceful-101809951.html


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm pretty firmly in the liam/barton pro-violence camp on this one. Little shite.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Doesn't take much for the facade to drop, does it?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Doesn't take much for the facade to drop, does it?


 
Well everyone thought "ball boy", and immediately assumed he was 11 or 12 but that big lump was 17. Still, I hope his ribs are OK after that awful assault.
If hazard gets fined then action should also be taken against Swansea, and in turn, Swansea should take action against one of their directors' offspring.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> don't let facts get in the way of the mob.


 
Indeed.

And don't let context get in the way of an opportunity to tabloid-ise a Joey Barton tweet either... eh Dexter?

*Joseph Barton* ‏@Joey7Barton
What I am reading about Hazard? Kicked a ball boy! What?
Expand 
After reviewing last nights footage, I've come to the conclusion that the games gone. Ballboys aged 17, time wasting, then rollin round like
...they've been shot. Games gone. He was actually claiming to be best time waster in the world on twitter yesterday! WTF' that all about?

The bigger deal for me is 17 year old ballboys, employed by football clubs to waste time...
Swansea should face punishment also in my eyes. Hazard will be vilified for his over reaction.
But as normal, the media hysteria will cause the populace to miss the real crime here...

Hazard only crime is he hasn't kicked him hard enough...

Just re-read that last tweet and it sounds like i'm advocating kicking ballboys! Haha I was mearly trying to point out Hazard, may as well..
.of kicked him properly for the way he is going to be punished for this. Public perception is he's volleyed him. In reality he's tried..
all be it in an aggressive manner to dislodge the ball from beneath him. I am strictly against the kicking of balls people
Hope that clears that statement up


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

Anyone know if _this_ is true? If it is the daft wee cunt in knee deep in shit

"He was actually claiming to be best time waster in the world on twitter yesterday!"


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

He could have just turned to the ref with a "what on earth is this idiot playing at" shrug.  The ref could have added the time on and asked the ball boy to stop being so stupid.

Or he could run up to him, pull him over and then kick him.  Which is what the caring anarchist website seem to be advocating.

I mean, I can understand Liam and Joey - they have similar histories and used to run with pwopa nawty thugs (with a heart of gold) who are alright now they've settled down and stopped maiming people.  The rest of you, not so sure.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder why the kid decided not to press charges for that awful, vicious, violent assault that left him rolling around the ground in sheer agony and unable to walk without assistance? 

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Probably didn't want the hassle.  Probably isn't hurt.  What's that got to do with anything?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Probably didn't want the hassle. Probably isn't hurt. What's that got to do with anything?


 
Probably isn't hurt????? WTF??? Then the twat brought the game into disrepute. Hefty punishment for Swansea should be on the cards (and I like Swansea a helluva lot more than Chelsea).
Hazard didn't even kick him.

ETA...and since his dad's a director he probably knew what was best. I'd ground the fucker if I were his dad.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> I mean, I can understand Liam and Joey - they have similar histories and used to run with pwopa nawty thugs (with a heart of gold) who are alright now they've settled down and stopped maiming people. The rest of you, not so sure.


 You mean our attitude to the heir to a £42 million property empire?


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Wilf said:


> You mean our attitude to the heir to a £42 million property empire?


 
See?  That's more like the urban I thought I knew.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

Wilf said:


> You mean our attitude to the heir to a £42 million property empire?


 
Yeah that's Modern Football.
Time was the ball boy would be an actual boy and in one of the club's junior teams. Now daddy can buy his useless crybaby a little job.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

> Police say Chelsea midfielder Eden Hazard will not face criminal action after a ball boy was kicked during Swansea City's Capital One Cup semi-final at the Liberty Stadium.
> Officers spoke to 17-year-old Charlie Morgan after the game but no complaint was made and he was not injured.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-21176049


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I wonder why the kid decided not to press charges for that awful, vicious, violent assault that left him rolling around the ground in sheer agony and unable to walk without assistance?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


 
Could it be anything to do with what J Barton reckons he tweeted yesterday... _before_ the game I think?

Or maybe he just recognises he was behaving a twat and is now keen to do the right thing and show that it was a heat-of-the-moment aberration rather than his way of life


----------



## Deareg (Jan 24, 2013)

I think now that Hazard did try to kick the ball, he may have caught the ballboy as well, though I doubt that he intended to, but the media, who as usual are leading the baying for blood, must have that blood.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

Wilf said:


> You mean our attitude to the heir to a £42 million property empire?


 
Is that true? lol

cue hasty revionism by certain right-on posters


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Probably isn't hurt????? WTF??? Then the twat brought the game into disrepute. Hefty punishment for Swansea should be on the cards (and I like Swansea a helluva lot more than Chelsea).
> Hazard didn't even kick him.


 
Well, what level of "hurt" would you need to press police charges on somebody?  I don't know, I imagine it's different for everybody, and certainly when you know the papers would be all over it and you would be going up against Chelsea FC and their lawyers.  I just find it strange that Hazard tussles with him, aims a kick at somebody lying on the floor - all to get a ball back 2 seconds more quickly than otherwise - and everybody sides with the violent one.  That's a  bit odd, wouldn't you say?


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Probably didn't want the hassle. Probably isn't hurt. What's that got to do with anything?


Surely there must be an almighty bruise - and possibly even broken skin - from that terrible kicking that left him in such excruciating agony?


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

Bit of perspective - and class - from Swansea

A spokesman said: "Chelsea asked if he could come in and our kit lady took him in and they shook hands, he is fine.
"As far as we are concerned the matter is closed."


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Honestly. I find this reaction very odd.

Edit:  Not that one, that's normal.  More the picture one.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Well, what level of "hurt" would you need to press police charges on somebody? I don't know, I imagine it's different for everybody, and certainly when you know the papers would be all over it and you would be going up against Chelsea FC and their lawyers. I just find it strange that Hazard tussles with him, aims a kick at somebody lying on the floor - all to get a ball back 2 seconds more quickly than otherwise - and everybody sides with the violent one. That's a bit odd, wouldn't you say?


Was their actual violence? As far as I could see Hazard was aiming for the ball and not the ballboy who was busy doing his best to interfere with the game.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

Here Ed...

I am enjoying your piss-taking but I can't help thinking that if that kid was employed by Cardiff rather than Swansea you might be whistling a different tune


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Is that true? lol
> 
> cue hasty revionism by certain right-on posters


 My impeccably anarchist source:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-ribs-refuses-return-ball-cup-semi-final.html


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Here Ed...
> 
> I am enjoying your piss-taking but I can't help thinking that if that kid was employed by Cardiff rather than Swansea you might e whistling a different tune


You're a bit out of touch there, I'm afraid.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Well, what level of "hurt" would you need to press police charges on somebody? I don't know, I imagine it's different for everybody, and certainly when you know the papers would be all over it and you would be going up against Chelsea FC and their lawyers. I just find it strange that Hazard tussles with him, aims a kick at somebody lying on the floor - all to get a ball back 2 seconds more quickly than otherwise - and everybody sides with the violent one. That's a bit odd, wouldn't you say?


 
I think you are missing most peoples point of view, certainly mine, it is not that we are siding with the violent one, it is that we don't think there was any violence.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> Well, what level of "hurt" would you need to press police charges on somebody? I don't know, I imagine it's different for everybody, and certainly when you know the papers would be all over it and you would be going up against Chelsea FC and their lawyers. I just find it strange that Hazard tussles with him, aims a kick at somebody lying on the floor - all to get a ball back 2 seconds more quickly than otherwise - and everybody sides with the violent one. That's a bit odd, wouldn't you say?


 
Since when did kicking a ball become a crime? As has been stated all over the place there were NO injuries.
Sounds like his daddy has good lawyers anyway. Morgan should be banned from going to Wembley. Disgraceful behaviour.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> Here Ed...
> 
> I am enjoying your piss-taking but I can't help thinking that if that kid was employed by Cardiff rather than Swansea you might be whistling a different tune


 
So much for Welsh solidarity.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

Wilf said:


> My impeccably anarchist source:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-ribs-refuses-return-ball-cup-semi-final.html


OMG! He's no ordinary ballboy. He's a "champagne-swigging" ballboy!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Since when did kicking a ball become a crime? As has been stated all over the place there were NO injuries.
> Sounds like his daddy has good lawyers anyway. Morgan should be banned from going to Wembley. Disgraceful behaviour.


Yep. If people get banned from football for just running on to the sidelines and not interrupting the game in any way, I'm not sure why someone who has actively prevented play proceeding should escape punishment.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> OMG! He's no ordinary ballboy. He's a "champagne-swigging" ballboy!


 
And richer than Eden Hazard


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Deareg said:


> I think you are missing most peoples point of view, certainly mine, it is not that we are siding with the violent one, it is that we don't think there was any violence.


 



			
				Deareg said:
			
		

> I think now that Hazard did try to kick the ball, he may have caught the ballboy as well,


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> And richer than Eden Hazard


 It's a bit like Richard Branson booting George Soros.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> Yep. If people get banned from football for just running on to the sidelines and not interrupting the game in any way, I'm not sure why someone who has actively prevented play proceeding should escape punishment.


 
Oh he brought the match into disrepute for sure and his employers should also be punished but I bet the FA do nothing about it.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> I wonder why the kid decided not to press charges for that awful, vicious, violent assault that left him rolling around the ground in sheer agony and unable to walk without assistance?
> 
> Anyone got any ideas?


 
Probably aren't part of the press charges /litigation culture that so many promote these days including some on here


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I'd ground the fucker if I were his dad.


 
That's exacty what you are criticising Hazard for


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Probably aren't part of the press charges /litigation culture that so many promote these days including some on here


Well, that's one take on it.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

LiamO said:


> That's exacty what you are criticising Hazard for


 
 I'm not criticising Hazard at all.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

tbh its a fuss over a minor unfortunate incident in a cup game. Everyone has apologised who was actually involved with the incident but the knee jerkers are baying out for banning ball boys, sacking the ball boy, prosecuting hazard, child abuse inquiries, ad infinitum.

Lets face it the ball boy tried to waste time, Hazard reacted in an inappropriate way and apologies have been accepted by all.

I feel sorry for the fact that this has overshadowed the remarkable spectacle of a Bradford/Swansea final but there again that doesn't suit a lot of people's needs for cheap thrills.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> I'm not criticising Hazard at all.


 
Sorry. What all _the other mob_ are criticising him for


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

editor said:


> You're a bit out of touch there, I'm afraid.


 
I am in me arse.

Just because you have consciously and rationally denounced the Redbirds... does not affect the Bluebird blood in your veins... and Cah-deef in your DNA.

It's a bit like Catholicism really... you can deny it all you like, but it never really leaves you


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> mean, I can understand Liam and Joey - they have similar histories and used to run with pwopa nawty thugs (with a heart of gold) who are alright now they've settled down and stopped maiming people.


 
Now Tommers, you are a naughty boy and you know full well I have never claimed any such thing.

I never ran with thugs, much less claimed I did or claimed they were 'pwopah nawty'. But you already know this, don't you, you mischievous little pixie.

Anyways back on thread...


----------



## trampie (Jan 24, 2013)

Swansea made Chelsea look like amateurs over both legs, Chelsea barely created any clear cut chances in 3 hours of football, Swansea won the tie against Chelsea with ease, if Bradford play the final as well as they played earlier rounds of the league cup, Swansea will have their hands full, but Chelsea last seasons Champions league winners weren't anywhere near good enough to compete with the Swans.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Charlie.


----------



## trampie (Jan 24, 2013)

The Swans beat Chelsea with relative ease over two legs but the London press is focusing on the ball boy incident, the ballboy seemed to allow the ball to hit the hoadings behind him and turned to pick the ball up, Hazard seemed to come up behind the boy and pushed him over, possibly because he thought the boy could have taken the ball on the fly, the act of Hazard pushing the ball boy over was an offence, whether red or yellow i will leave that up to the refs on here, technically for pushing a ballboy over i would say under the laws of the game it should have been red for violent conduct.
The ballboy having had his face pushed in the dirt did what a lot of people of his age would have done in that circumstance and that is grab the ball, he wasn't going to be pushed over into the dirt and roll away was he ?, Hazard then kicked the ballboy, lots of people thought that Hazard knew what he was doing and that was going for the ball and the ballboy at the same time, this has now escalated from Hazard imo having a red possibly some would say a yellow for pushing a ballboy over to committing an offence that could well have been seen as breaking the law of the land, as soon as i saw it, i instantly knew that was a straight red card, just pushing the boy over could have been a red, sticking the boot into him and that could have lead to very serious consequences for Hazard.

As regards the ballboy if he wasted time then the referee would only add it on, so unless the ref was poor the ballboy couldn't waste anytime in reality anyway, the ballboy was naughty, what Hazard did was a very bad thing to do and could have had severe consequences for Hazard, people trying to defend Hazard need to take a long hard look at themselves.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

What, you mean the _London Press_ criticise Belgian for kicking Welsh champagne quaffing heir to property empire?  Quick, lets have a referendum!


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

hey Wilf. I agree with Trampie. And you agree with Joey Barton (and Liam.)

Let's both just savour that for a minute.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


> hey Wilf. I agree with Trampie. And you agree with Joey Barton (and Liam.)
> 
> Let's both just savour that for a minute.



 Tomorrow we are at war with Eastasia. The war is perpetual.


----------



## trampie (Jan 24, 2013)

Chelsea could have been playing till next Christmas against the Swans and not scored, the Swans were so in controlled, Chelsea were well and truly owned by the Swans.


----------



## framed (Jan 24, 2013)

The news on BBC Wales this afternoon played down the ball boy incident and instead concentrated on a great victory over Chelsea by Swansea. 10 years ago they were one match away from going out of the league altogether, it's a marvelous achievement by the club to bounce back and get to a major cup final in that time.

The _ball boy v Hazard_ was a non-incident for me, just a bit of frustration over time-wasting, it's no big deal and was dealt with on the night by the ref, whether or not you agree with the sending off. It was apparently cleared up in the dressing room later with both Hazard and the young fella apologising to each other over the incident. That should be the end of it imho.

Btw, BBC Wales also interviewed a few Swansea fans outside the ground and all concurred that it was a 'daft' incident that shouldn't be overblown by the media and football authorities.


----------



## Deareg (Jan 24, 2013)

tommers said:


>


Not sure where the confusion comes in.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

Deareg said:


> Not sure where the confusion comes in.


 
OK.

I've moved on anyway.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 24, 2013)

trampie said:


> The Swans beat Chelsea with relative ease over two legs but the London press is focusing on the ball boy incident ....


 
Shouldn't that be the ENGLISH press?

You missed a trick there, Tramps pee.


----------



## tommers (Jan 24, 2013)

I think "london" is even more perjorative than "English" to Trampie.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2013)

trampie said:


> Swansea made Chelsea look like amateurs over both legs, Chelsea barely created any clear cut chances in 3 hours of football, Swansea won the tie against Chelsea with ease, if Bradford play the final as well as they played earlier rounds of the league cup, Swansea will have their hands full, but Chelsea last seasons Champions league winners weren't anywhere near good enough to compete with the Swans.


 
You have just managed to persuade me to back Bradford


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 24, 2013)

trampie said:


> The Swans beat Chelsea with relative ease over two legs but the London press is focusing on the ball boy incident, the ballboy seemed to allow the ball to hit the hoadings behind him and turned to pick the ball up, Hazard seemed to come up behind the boy and pushed him over, possibly because he thought the boy could have taken the ball on the fly, the act of Hazard pushing the ball boy over was an offence, whether red or yellow i will leave that up to the refs on here, technically for pushing a ballboy over i would say under the laws of the game it should have been red for violent conduct.
> The ballboy having had his face pushed in the dirt did what a lot of people of his age would have done in that circumstance and that is grab the ball, he wasn't going to be pushed over into the dirt and roll away was he ?, Hazard then kicked the ballboy, lots of people thought that Hazard knew what he was doing and that was going for the ball and the ballboy at the same time, this has now escalated from Hazard imo having a red possibly some would say a yellow for pushing a ballboy over to committing an offence that could well have been seen as breaking the law of the land, as soon as i saw it, i instantly knew that was a straight red card, just pushing the boy over could have been a red, sticking the boot into him and that could have lead to very serious consequences for Hazard.
> 
> As regards the ballboy if he wasted time then the referee would only add it on, so unless the ref was poor the ballboy couldn't waste anytime in reality anyway, the ballboy was naughty, what Hazard did was a very bad thing to do and could have had severe consequences for Hazard, people trying to defend Hazard need to take a long hard look at themselves.


 
All wrong. It was just Swansea's attempt to overshadow Bradford's marvellous achievement.


----------



## baffled (Jan 24, 2013)

I think we should be congratulated, we've gone from shooting kids to just kicking them.

Was at the game and it happened right in front of me, Hazard was an idiot for getting involved but that "kid" was playing up to the home fans from the off, they were singing a song about him at one point.

Fact is this incident has overshadowed what was yet another utterly dismal display against a side who have sat deep and defended, fair play to them as scoring 2 at ours earn't them the right to play how they wanted.


----------



## LiamO (Jan 24, 2013)

baffled said:


> I think we should be congratulated, we've gone from shooting kids to just kicking them.


 
All progress is to be welcomed.


----------



## shygirl (Jan 24, 2013)

Little twat, made me embarrassed to be Welsh!  He reminds me of one of the spoilt brats out of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2013)

oh shwsh mun


----------



## framed (Jan 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Little twat, made me embarrassed to be Welsh! He reminds me of one of the spoilt brats out of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


 
You're not too far off with that assessment. It seems that Charlie Morgan is the son and heir to 25% of Swansea FC, according to today's* i*. His family are reputed to be among the wealthiest in Wales and own 25% of the club's shares, his father being the club's biggest shareholder. Charlie was, apparently, boasting on Twitter in advance of the match that he was going to 'waste time' as much as possible to help the Swans... It seems that this was to be his last appearance as a ball-boy and he was only called up to replace a younger kid who was ill.

*Swansea ballboy: Charlie Morgan breaks his silence*


----------



## Kanda (Jan 25, 2013)

Good work by Specsavers:


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 25, 2013)

"Can I play in the final dad?"


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2013)

Hazard charged with violent conduct "whereby the standard punishment that would otherwise apply was clearly insufficient."

Not "Hazard charged with not giving him enough of a kicking, the little slag."


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 25, 2013)

shygirl said:


> Little twat, made me embarrassed to be Welsh! He reminds me of one of the spoilt brats out of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory.


err... what? Why would some kid wasting all of 5 seconds in a football match make you embarrassed to be Welsh?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 25, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> err... what? Why would some kid wasting all of 5 seconds in a football match make you embarrassed to be Welsh?


 
She's probably talking about his haircut.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

shutup
and ffs Tommers!
well done to living up to yer avatar


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> shutup
> and ffs Tommers!
> well done to living up to yer avatar


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

engerlund ugg ugg


----------



## mattie (Jan 25, 2013)

Now _that_ would make me embarrassed to be Welsh.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

almost 50 years of hurt!


----------



## shygirl (Jan 25, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> err... what? Why would some kid wasting all of 5 seconds in a football match make you embarrassed to be Welsh?


 
Cos he was a complete twat...and a filthy rich one at that, who openly bragged about his aim to waste time!  Course, I'm not really embarrassed to be Welsh...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

tidy


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> engerlund ugg ugg





Read the last few pages mate.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 25, 2013)

ohk
i retract my abuse forthwith and offer genuine apologies


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> ohk
> i retract my abuse forthwith and offer genuine apologies



Ah it's alright mate. No problems.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jan 25, 2013)

Can't believe the FA are going after Hazard.


----------



## framed (Jan 26, 2013)

I dunno why they can't just leave it at the sending off and whatever the standard ban is for it.

Might not that lad's actions also be viewed in a different light with him being the heir apparent to Swansea's largest shareholder?

However, it would be stupid to pursue either party any further imho, just apply the rules of the game as they stand instead of this silly overreaction to a fairly minor incident.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2013)

They should receive Karmic punishments - one should _almost_ get kicked and the other should get trapped under a very large football.


----------



## framed (Jan 26, 2013)

Wilf said:


> They should receive Karmic punishments - one should _almost_ get kicked and the other should get trapped under a very large football.


 
Well, obviously...


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2013)

Augustus Morgan should be in the stocks outside the Stadium of light on Tuesday night.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2013)

Brentford away Sunday, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Wilf (Jan 26, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Brentford away Sunday, what could possibly go wrong?


 At least the ballboys will be pinging the ball straight back in. It'll be like fuckin' dodgeball.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2013)

Wilf said:


> At least the ballboys will be pinging the ball straight back in. It'll be like fuckin' dodgeball.


 
This incident could be the catalyst that the game needs.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2013)

Fucking hell. Has anyone seen that Whelan foul in the Stoke v man City game? terrible terrible tackle and Webb did nothing. Fail to see how Hazard can get a red and be told he could face a lengthier ban when this sort of thuggery is ignored.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 26, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Fucking hell. Has anyone seen that Whelan foul in the Stoke v man City game? terrible terrible tackle and Webb did nothing. Fail to see how Hazard can get a red and be told he could face a lengthier ban when this sort of thuggery is ignored.


 
Webb looking after his Man U charges by letting Stoke City kick lumps out of citeh?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Brentford away Sunday, what could possibly go wrong?



1-0 to brentford .chelsea appalling


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)

Great goal by Oscar but what a waste we were in the first half. Marin in particular was woeful.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)

Can it get worse ? Yup a dubious penalty to brentford and duly dispatched


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)

Torres scores our second equaliser. I will be relieved if we get the draw!


----------



## LiamO (Jan 27, 2013)

Bit more like it... proper cup football.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 27, 2013)

That wasn't too convincing was it? ​


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2013)

Mata really should be on the short list for player of the season 

2-0 now with Lampard adding a second. I have mixed feelings on him staying/leaving but you have to hand it to him for attitude and commitment .


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2013)

Jesus Reading  score two in the last four minutes?adam leFondre got both, he used to play for bloody Stockport. Two points dropped, well done Adam we might have to sign him up.


----------



## Fedayn (Jan 30, 2013)

Not a very good ending though....


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2013)

I think we might have to make Benitez our away manager for the first 80 minutes of away games and bring someone else in for the last ten and  home games .


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 2, 2013)

http://rafasackedyet.com/


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 2, 2013)

Mata's goal was a thing of beauty.

If you'd said to Chelsea fans (owner?) last year...champions' league this year, lamps all-time highest scorer next season....no-brainer.  I don't think they'll win anything this season but if lamp's does that he deserves it.


----------



## mk12 (Feb 2, 2013)

CL last year, Lampard highest scorer this year...plus CL qualification this year would be nice


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 3, 2013)

> Interim Chelsea boss Rafa Benitez has told his players he expects to stay at Stamford Bridge next season in an attempt to raise morale.
> Full story: Sunday Mirror


 
But in some ways this makes sense if only he could find some consistency. The Newcastle game was a belter but we really should have put the result to bed in the second half and Cechs palm out to Sissoko was appalling. I am really not sure about an extension for Lampard btw. I felt a sigh of relief when we won the CL so Drogba could finaly  go out on his shield and it would be good if lamps could do the same say with a final FA Cup. We need to keep moving on. Fellini is the man for me.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 10, 2013)

Good win yesterday. Despite all the 'Chelsea jitters' script I watched all of the game and Wigan didn't look like scoring at all second half ( aside from their very well taken goal).The penalty appeal was limited to one Wigan player and the commentators.  Could have been five or six by the end . The glory of the Europa league next and then Brentford and then our rivals for second spot.......City. Spurs are the ones that I worry about.


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh, God, just fucking come back, already!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/21431345


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2013)

That would be great, really.  I'd love Jose back at any EPL club but all the sweeter at Chelsea.   Up to Roman, I suppose.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2013)

never sure about managers returning


----------



## poului (Feb 12, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> never sure about managers returning


 
He just doesn't fit anywhere else. We need to keep pissing the rest of England off and he's our man.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd have him back in a heartbeat.

It'd be good to see Roman eat a bit of humble pie too.


----------



## mattie (Feb 12, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-21433772

Someone will have to explain this to me - either wtf he thinks he's doing or what the punchline to this is.

And surely that mugshot is photoshopped.  He looks like he's having a stroke.



> He is not the first footballer to write fiction - Arsenal star Theo Walcott has written a series of children's books and former England manager Terry Venables co-wrote a series of crime novels.


 
Surely El Tel's efforts were just his autobiography?


----------



## tommers (Feb 12, 2013)

Loosely based on friends and team mates

Must be fucking loosely based if it's a kid's book.


----------



## mattie (Feb 12, 2013)

tommers said:


> Loosely based on friends and team mates
> 
> Must be fucking loosely based if it's a kid's book.


 
There's a joke about John Terry and young girls in there somewhere, but I've just had pancakes and it'll upset my stomach.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 13, 2013)

tommers said:


> Loosely based on friends and team mates
> 
> Must be fucking loosely based if it's a kid's book.





tommers said:


> Loosely based on friends and team mates
> 
> Must be fucking loosely based if it's a kid's book.


 
Wasn't one of your ex players a kids book writer. I think he got stabbed not the most recent one who was a bit of a racist but one in the 1990s, played for City?


----------



## tommers (Feb 13, 2013)

Ian Bishop?  

Apparently so...  http://www.southport.gb.com/showthread.php?t=13897&page=1  You know your stuff!

Who was the one who was a bit racist?  Bowyer?  Not sure he ever wrote kid's books.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2013)

tommers said:


> Ian Bishop?
> 
> Apparently so... http://www.southport.gb.com/showthread.php?t=13897&page=1 You know your stuff!
> 
> Who was the one who was a bit racist? Bowyer? Not sure he ever wrote kid's books.


 
had to google it ; Davenport . Didn't like his sisters boyfriend for being mixed race ? Got stabbed


----------



## tommers (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh christ yeah, forgotten about him.

Maybe he didn't like his sister's boyfriend cos he kept stabbing people!


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2013)

Just watching an utterly dire and gutless Chelsea performance in the Europa league


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 14, 2013)

Scraped a 1 nil.

Load of old cack though.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2013)

Oscars goal was great but what a lack lustre display. After watching Real Madrid last night I see the difference in coaching.funny because at one time if ever there was a team that I didn't like playing it was Benitez's Liverpool .

Brentford next in the cup, then city and then at some point Middlesbrough in the fa cup


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 14, 2013)

I turned it off after an hour, it was turgid and I didn't fucking care anymore.

Fucking Torres, honestly.   Although he did make a good pass once.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2013)

Slightly less turgid but really unimpressive first half, missed chances but stepped up a bit in this half.great goal by mata. Glad Moses is back.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2013)

Game over ,Oscar scores with a flick


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

Are Chelsea still getting shot of (leading FA Cup goalscorer) Lampard?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Game over ,Oscar scores with a flick


 
I missed that. Were we any good?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 17, 2013)

They were far to good for the smaller team, this time.   I think Roman smiled when the crowd were singing about Lamps.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> I missed that. Were we any good?


Missed chances first half but absolutely dominant after we scored the first. Brentford hustled but never looked like scoring. Trouble was the longer we didn't the more you feared they might!

If we beat Boro then we could have Reading next


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Are Chelsea still getting shot of (leading FA Cup goalscorer) Lampard?


Contract expires , he wants two years at 150k, we will see. If Fellani is a goer I would rather have him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2013)

This Torres nonsense cannot go on.   Seriously.   It must be affecting the team.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2013)

It's affecting me every time he plays ,it's gone past being a tragedy . On the bright side I am really glad Moses is back and I must  say Mikel had a good game


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 21, 2013)

Another stunning display of football. 

I reckon we could get about £10.50 and a bag of crisps for Nando at the moment.

Even my Arsenal mates are taking the piss.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2013)

City next .both us and them have been too inconsistent.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> It's affecting me every time he plays ,it's gone past being a tragedy . On the bright side I am really glad Moses is back and I must say Mikel had a good game


Mikel was actually really good.  Lots of turns and twists with the ball then a pass, strong too. 

The trouble is the whole fucking team can see where it keeps breaking down.  

Maybe Jose can save him.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2013)

At PSG?


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 21, 2013)

Torres at PSG?

e2a lol


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 23, 2013)

Can't wait for tommorow's game. I fancy us at City.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 23, 2013)

I think we will score but I have some anxiety about what Aguerro might do to our defence?


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 23, 2013)

It'll be a good game. Looks like we'll start Ba and Hazard.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

Well we survived city's initial fifteen minutes of pressure although it was second rate to their incredible  twenty at Stamford bridge last season . We have had a decent spell with Hazard looking good but it's going to be one of those games that go in phases.


----------



## Dandred (Feb 24, 2013)

Is this the shitest game ever?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

No it's just evenly matched. 

Lampards penalty saved by hart, that would have been his 200 th goal.not bad for a midfielder


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

This is either the worst set of  substitutions I have seen or a stroke of genius


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

Good goal by ya ya but he was given too much space by Mikel


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

That s the nail in the coffin.cracking Tevez strike. Chelsea just  haven't been good enough and the penalty was the only real chance we have had to score.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking back over the season and you have to say that Torres,ivanovich,Cahill,Rameires ,Mikel ,terry have not been consistent  enough.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> That s the nail in the coffin.cracking Tevez strike. Chelsea just haven't been good enough and the penalty was the only real chance we have had to score.


 
Yeah. 2 good goals by City.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 24, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Looking back over the season and you have to say that Torres,ivanovich,Cahill,Rameires ,Mikel ,terry have not been consistent enough.


 
There's been nothing wrong with Ivanovic. He's turned up whether he has to play right back or centre back, and when he has had to play as centre back he has had to partner Luiz, Cahill and Terry. Thats adaptability.

The fact that he is the 3rd highest scorer in the Fantasy Football League (behind Evra and Baines) says to me that Ivanovic isnt the problem.

However, I dont know what is


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2013)

Dont worry,in 12 weeks time  the Rafa nightmare _should_ be over.....


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2013)

Capello might be free!


----------



## Gingerman (Feb 24, 2013)

Benitez is winning over the supporters......unfortunately, for him, not the Chelsea ones


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2013)

Benitez's post match interview... and the phone in that follows.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2013)

I think we can say that he won't be winning any of the fans over after his rant at the press conference tonight  but he is actually telling some truths which need to be said.
Scrappy win against Boro but next stop in the FA CUp what we used to call Stamford Bridge North.
Torres btw was shire tonight.i


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2013)

agricola said:


> Benitez's post match interview... and the phone in that follows.


Liverpool beckons after their latest romance ends


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I think we can say that he won't be winning any of the fans over after his rant at the press conference tonight but he is actually telling some truths which need to be said...


Yup.   He was saying what any team's manager would have said.


----------



## agricola (Feb 27, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Yup. He was saying what any team's manager would have said.


 
Really?  Didnt he say that "the fans have to take their share of responsibility"?


----------



## Big Gunz (Feb 27, 2013)

John Terry will be next manager, he has all the passion and the backing of the fans. A match made in heaven and a man who represents Chelsea fans perfectly!


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 27, 2013)

agricola said:


> Really? Didnt he say that "the fans have to take their share of responsibility"?


He's a manager who can speak freely, many can't.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 28, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Liverpool beckons after their latest romance ends


 
No chance. We're sticking with Brendan for at least another season. I hope.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 28, 2013)

Avram Grant will be managing Chelsea this time next week. Maybe by this weekend.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2013)

Is Mourhinio (sp) the last manager Chelsea bought in who was actually employed at another club the time?

AVB might have been?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2013)

It's the real fans I feel sorry for


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey, do you remember when Pep Guardiola agreed to join Bayern Munich next season?

Man, that was funny


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Hey, do you remember when Pep Guardiola agreed to join Bayern Munich next season?
> 
> Man, that was funny


 
be even funnier if jose joins city.....in the short term before they start winning everything


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 28, 2013)

millwall have just got george saville on a season long loan. any good?


----------



## tommers (Feb 28, 2013)

Better than Jimmy.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Feb 28, 2013)

tommers said:


> Better than Jimmy.


 
he's got to be, surely.


----------



## T & P (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how many top managers would want the Chelsea job at present... The place is a poisonous snake pit


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 28, 2013)

Avram will be back for more hooker tokens, he doesn't care


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 28, 2013)

Rafa's just been on Radio Merseyside talking to Billy Butler.



> "Is it true Rafa that Jose Mourinho called you last night offering you his support after your post match comments about Chelsea fans"
> "This is true. Off field Jose is good friend. He know my wife, my wife know he's wife. Our kids they play COD all time. I will have last laugh with Jose on Romans boat in the summer break and we will see who is special one at having songs sung about us by Chelsea's rent-a-fans. We have joke and bet about it since May 2005 when Chelsea fans forget which team to support and chant my name in second half. It is so confusing for fans who is new to football. One week they play squash they drinking in wine bars next they buy shirt and is following Russian playboys new toy. This would never happen when I am at Liverpool and we play likes of Everton Billy. They have fans with history that make your heart go wo et de wo et de wowo"


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 28, 2013)

He's still not been sacked.  I am Jack's confusion...did he have Roman's blessing for that?


----------



## starfish (Feb 28, 2013)

Try & keep your grubby fucking paws off Gus, for now anyway.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 28, 2013)

If roman's pissed off at the fans, he'd quite happily keep Mumble (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Happy_Feet#Cast) until the end of his contract.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to put a tenner on capello .


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2013)

Should be lively today at The Bridge


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 2, 2013)

T & P said:


> Should be lively today at The Bridge


Think the fans will settle down?


----------



## T & P (Mar 2, 2013)

For what I've been hearing they're going to protest even harder today in an attempt to unseat him. The club has said it won't stop people bringing banners in, so I'd imagine there will be quite a few on display, and none of them friendly towards Benitez.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 7, 2013)

Not a great British week in Europe  so far. 

(((Rafa)))


----------



## big eejit (Mar 10, 2013)

You don't know what you're doing, you don't know....  Oh.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2013)

Hazard should start every game.


----------



## Badgers (Mar 10, 2013)

#rafain


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2013)

Well that was a great game and a brilliant second half performance from Chelsea. United looked on the ropes and should be thankful for de gea's studs to save from Matta. We conceded two soft goals but boy did we pummell them in the last 30 mins.


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2013)

Carrick's long ball deserved a result, tbf, but you can't help but reckon we'd have won if we had another 10 minutes. United were well under the cosh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2013)

Mentioned it on the match thread, but Torres barely reacted when Ferdinand shoved him over off the ball and then hauled him back up - could he be suffering from depression? He just didn't seem to care


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Mentioned it on the match thread, but Torres barely reacted when Ferdinand shoved him over off the ball and then hauled him back up - could he be suffering from depression? He just didn't seem to care


 
who cares?  Its united fans who are suffering from depression


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Mentioned it on the match thread, but Torres barely reacted when Ferdinand shoved him over off the ball and then hauled him back up - could he be suffering from depression? He just didn't seem to care


 
I think he just didn't realise what a cunt move it was from Ferdinand.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2013)

Normally Ferdinand kicks women stewards when they lose to Chelsea so the draw probable meant that he could hold back and just pick on Torres


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> who cares?  Its united fans who are suffering from depression


Well, Torres and his friends and family might. Or those with any experience of depression.


Spymaster said:


> I think he just didn't realise what a cunt move it was from Ferdinand.


Really? It was off the ball and Ferdinand was pretty brutal when he dragged him back up. Torres didn't even look at him, just looked at the ground.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2013)

dp


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Well, Torres and his friends and family might. Or those with any experience of depression.
> Really? It was off the ball and Ferdinand was pretty brutal when he dragged him back up. Torres didn't even look at him, just looked at the ground.


 
You may be jumping to conclusions .


----------



## Spymaster (Mar 10, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Really? It was off the ball and Ferdinand was pretty brutal when he dragged him back up. Torres didn't even look at him, just looked at the ground.


 
Well it would have probably been quite odd as Torres had his back to him so wouldn't have seen how gratuitous it was.

I think in the moment Torres was probably just thinking "what the fuck was that all about?"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 10, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> You may be jumping to conclusions .


Aye, probably, it just seemed really odd, didn't react at all, very passive.

Probably not having much fun at the moment, either way.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Well it would have probably been quite odd as Torres had his back to him so wouldn't have seen how gratuitous it was.
> 
> I think in the moment Torres was probably just thinking "what the fuck was that all about?"


 
All done as Webb turned his back


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 13, 2013)

Mate's Dad has a spare ticket for me for the Steaua Bucharest game tomorrow, woo! 

Any Chelsea fans know if there is anywhere decent for me to lock my bicycle at Stamford Bridge please?

Cheers


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 13, 2013)

Just ask Torres to get on it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone feeling confident about tonight?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Anyone feeling confident about tonight?


 
Yes. Can't see why we shouldn't get through.Ba will be cup tied but we only have West Ham at home  on Sunday,

The FA CUP replay btw is now April 1st, Easter Monday ( kicks off past noon so its not a joke, who ever loses though will have April Fools headlines)


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> we only have West Ham at home  on Sunday


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

tommers said:


>


 
First bite


----------



## tommers (Mar 14, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> First bite


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't normally agree with conspiracy theories but after watching that last minute goal in the first half that we gave them I am beginning to think that there are things that we don't really know about


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2013)

Hazard is on fire, Cole keeps making runs but Edin just keeps the ball and runs through them all.


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 14, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I don't normally agree with conspiracy theories but after watching that last minute goal in the first half that we gave them I am beginning to think that there are things that we don't really know about


Jazzz


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

Nail biting these Europa league games


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 14, 2013)

How do they not bring spare shirts?! Keep them in the packaging and if you don't use 'em take them back to the store in the morning


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

Well we ( and spurs and Newcastle ) have gone further in the Europa than city and united did last season.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 14, 2013)

Hazard, Mata, Ramirez, Mikel, Cole were absolute class, imo.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 14, 2013)

Hazard is one of the cleverest players I have seen , rarely loses the ball, perfectly weighted passes, next and tidy.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 16, 2013)

cracking game - Mata was superb (my man of the match), Hazard as well. It was a bit surreal though - it seemed like most of the Chelsea fans around me were at their first ever game - some of them were asking me (!) which players were which! Torres roundly booed by most of the ground when his name was read out at the start of the game...then scores the winner with a great finish, cue everyone singing his name. I felt at home then - Chelsea fans nearly as fickle as Luton fans!


----------



## poului (Mar 17, 2013)

Hazard.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2013)

Oh don't tell me Hazard scored?? Got the wrong Chelsea player in my FF again


----------



## poului (Mar 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh don't tell me Hazard scored?? Got the wrong Chelsea player in my FF again


 
Mata assist.

And you_ know_ what will happen if you trade one for the other next week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Mar 17, 2013)

Of course, of course...

Feeling rather guilty about Suarez and Bale these days


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 18, 2013)

I only saw the highlights on motd 2.  The Mata-Hazard show.   Seems to be a lot harder to knock them off the ball now.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 18, 2013)

That was a very good performance but a great pity Ba snatched at two Torres like chances.


----------



## poului (Mar 25, 2013)

Mourinho rumours gathering pace.

https://twitter.com/search?q=#CFC&src=hash


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2013)

Although I was very sceptical of the idea I'm now thinking that it's a serious possibility (40%+) Jose really does like short contracts and he's fucking guaranteed one if he returns.  Sign three years and expect two, he knows when to jump and he knows where to jump.   It'd bring the kind of fanfare/controversy and media he loves.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't know if anyone watched the two brazil friendly games but Oscar was very good in both if them.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 25, 2013)

Here's a terrifying tweet for you...

*TransferScoop *‏@*TransferScoop*8h​Chelsea owner Roman Abramovich has been detained in America by US intelligence services, via @*TouchlineDrama*. #*CFC*


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 25, 2013)

Not detained. False story.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 26, 2013)

Yelkcub said:


> Not detained. False story.


Yeah...still scary when you first read it though.  heh


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2013)

One of the papers has come out with a  semi credible/wishful scenario. Mourinho wont go to City cos that will prevent him from going at a later date to Man united. To go to Chelsea he would require Champs League qualification and the sacking of Ron Gourlay and Michael Emenalo.

Not sure why Mourinho would turn down mega bucks City for debt ridden Man utd and although I could see Emealo going or being moved to another job can't see Ron G being sacrificed.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2013)

We were tepid to say the least against Southampton although I must say S'oton played very well in the first half as they did against City and Liverpool. God knows what the United game will be like , we have come back twice to two each in both times we have played them this season but had they been three nil up it would have been a completely different story.

Looking at the fixtures list Spurs have a better run in than us. We might be depending on Arsenal to do their traditional self implode.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2013)

Good win for us.the penalty against us was dubious but terry has got away with worse over the years.Torres had a really good game but Matta is sublime ,he is the hand that makes the clock Tick.  

Well done all, Sunderland at home ,away in Russia Thursday and back at wembley Sunday.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 4, 2013)

That team beat Inter and Atletico?  

Maybe it's their home form (which they won't have next leg) but they looked pretty run of the mill.   Good win, glad about the 3rd goal though.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> That team beat Inter and Atletico?
> 
> Maybe it's their home form (which they won't have next leg) but they looked pretty run of the mill. Good win, glad about the 3rd goal though.


 
They are not playing at their home ground as the pitch isn't good enough after their winter. We will be back at the stadium where we outplayed Man Utd but lost when Anelka missed his penalty.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 14, 2013)

Not the back four you'd want for this game today, counter-attack here we come.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

Wow! David Luiz from thirty yards.get in


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

Night of the centre halves as Terry scores Chelsea 's second


----------



## poului (Apr 17, 2013)

Just the game I thought we'd slip up on. Very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)

poului said:


> Just the game I thought we'd slip up on. Very pleasantly surprised.



Had the same feeling especially after the semi final. Really need to keep this up for a champs league spot.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 18, 2013)

I think there's just a lot of uncertainty just now amongst the fans, some great performances but nowhere near enough of them.   Lots of changes, an unbelievable loss of form from the front man, Cole being injured for some important games (ffs) and yada yada, frustrating.

Talksport are saying Jose's not coming because he wanted a guaranteed xfer budget....pellagrini (sp) instead.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck Talksport


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

take a look at Luiz's goal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 18, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Cole being injured for some important games (ffs) and yada yada, frustrating.


I'd been wondering where Cole was last night, and then had a dream where I "remembered" that, of course, he now plays for West Ham.

Premonition...?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2013)

Bad result there.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Couldn't see that coming , city in control until the equaliser.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Oscar must be the second most smallest on the pitch.great header.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Did Suarez bit ivanovich ? It looked like it and if he did that is going to be a long suspension


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Joke referee, six and a half extra minutes, Suarez shouldn't even have been on the pitch.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Joke referee, six and a half extra minutes, Suarez shouldn't even have been on the pitch.


 
Worst refereeing performance in many years.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Apr 21, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2013)

Last week we had Aguerro stamping on luiz, this week Suarez biting a player and both stayed on the pitch.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

Feels good to take a bite out of your champions league hopes.


----------



## agricola (Apr 21, 2013)

Benitez should really be sacked for that interview, failing to support one of your own players after they got bit is well beyond the pale.


----------



## poului (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Feels good to take a bite out of your champions league hopes.


 
Close as you lot will ever get to tasting Champions League football, all the same.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 21, 2013)

They need to clamp down on that sort of thing.


----------



## Big Gunz (Apr 21, 2013)

poului said:


> Close as you lot will ever get to tasting Champions League football, all the same.


 
I will requote you when we qualify once again, as soon as we get rid of our mid table manager and get yours in!


----------



## poului (Apr 21, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> I will requote you when we qualify once again, as soon as we get rid of our mid table manager and get yours in!


 
You're quite welcome to him.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2013)

Look at the current odds on next manager.

http://www.skybet.com/football/specials/manager-specials?aff=9713&dcmp=ss_betlink_MOURINHOFAV


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 23, 2013)

actually....that's next _permanent_ manager


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2013)

Thought this team were meant to be good?   They'll have a few cards by the end of this leg.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Hazard needs a fucking shave.


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

WTF was that penalty for?


----------



## Spymaster (Apr 25, 2013)

Haha! Good. 

No way did they deserve the draw.


----------



## poului (Apr 25, 2013)

LOL!

Nice try, ref.


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2013)

The boys certainly went into attack mode after the non-penalty.  Awesome finish.


----------



## stupid kid (Apr 25, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Look at the current odds on next manager.
> 
> http://www.skybet.com/football/specials/manager-specials?aff=9713&dcmp=ss_betlink_MOURINHOFAV


 

Steve Clarke 66/1? Is it because he's exactly what Chelsea need and therefore won't be considered?

Shevchenko has a better chance of being next Chelsea manager than Steve Clarke?


----------



## DexterTCN (Apr 25, 2013)

stupid kid said:


> Steve Clarke 66/1? Is it because he's exactly what Chelsea need and therefore won't be considered?
> 
> Shevchenko has a better chance of being next Chelsea manager than Steve Clarke?


Yeah it was more about Jose, currently 3/10


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2013)

Good away win at Basle considering their home record and we rested Oscar and Matta for 70 mins.really should have scored more though.  Hopefully no slip ups at the Bridge next week but I think Basle will be far more attacking.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2013)

Good three points versus Swansea. Lampard played well. That puts us a point above arsenal with a game in hand but I still reckon it may come down to the Spurs game. Europa semi Final Thursday and then off to Stamford Bridge North Sunday.

Reflecting on Benitez and I think you have to say that he has made progress with the team.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2013)

Nearly forgot Norwich v Chelsea 1st leg of the FA Youth Cup tonight live on ITV4 1930hrs.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 30, 2013)

Well that FA Youth Cup final first leg was a cracker of a game.End to end which we should have scored on a number of occasions, In the end we gave a penalty away in the 92nd minute and Norwich scored. ironically the kid who did was once on Chelsea books.

Ones to watch : Kiwonya, Feruz, Baker,Ake ( who has played for the first team) Boga and Davey. Second leg May 15th presumably on ITV 4


----------



## The39thStep (May 2, 2013)

Europa semi final tonight. We should go through and I would back Benfica to get through as well.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2013)

for fuck's sake


----------



## DexterTCN (May 2, 2013)

What a seasoned, well-played 2nd half.   I think I'm going to have to retract my 'get rid of Luiz asap' posts.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (May 3, 2013)

How does it feel to be a Chelsea fan these days? All that cheating money and all you get is Europa league.


----------



## Badgers (May 3, 2013)

Jose Mourinho has agreed to quit the Bernabeu and join Chelsea, with the announcement likely to happen on 1 July.

(according to The Sun anyway)


----------



## Spymaster (May 3, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How does it feel to be a Chelsea fan these days? All that cheating money and all you get is Europa league.


 
Fine thanks. btw we are still the CL holders.


----------



## Spymaster (May 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Fine thanks. btw we are still the CL holders.


 
You actually bothered to respond to a post by Fuckwit Edwards?


----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> You actually bothered to respond to a post by Fuckwit Edwards?


 
I met him in Granada once and enjoyed our evening!


----------



## fuck seals (May 3, 2013)

Stanley Edwards said:


> How does it feel to be a Chelsea fan these days? All that cheating money and all you get is Europa league.


 

Now, now Stanley.

You have to remember that whilst our finance's provenance is at times murky - tho' what 'cheating money' is i'm not sure - we are competing in a domestic & eu structure where *virtually all* of the top clubs have similar filthy lucre, obtained in similar ways and that the top clubs are the garnished playthings of the very rich indeed. There are notable exceptions, of course, cf. Barca, et al.

The good news for us is that - after 12 years - Roman isn't going anywhere in a hurry, and that during his time we've had the most successful and entertaining time i can recall in more than 30 years of following chelskoi. Let me be clear -

. 3 premier leagues
. 4 fa cups
. 2 league cups
. 2 community sheilds
. 1 champions league, and as good a record as most within it
. 4th highest uefa coefficient, and the highest from the uk

yes, we're mercenary; yes, we have a sugar daddy funding model; yes we're a brand, not a team anymore.

You know what? i'm coping pretty well with it.


----------



## Spymaster (May 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I met him in Granada once and enjoyed our evening!


 
Blimey.

I'd rather let David Luiz free-kick my bollocks than spend an evening with that idiot.


----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Blimey.
> 
> I'd rather let David Luiz free-kick my bollocks than spend an evening with that idiot.


 
There were two other people there  as well to dilute a full frontal evening of Stanleyism


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)

Good good three points for us at Stamford Bridge North .In five games against Man Utd we have only lost one this season and that was with none men and an offside goal. Although it wasn't always pretty to watch Benitez tactics of slowing the game down keeping possession meant that United couldn't find tempo to change the game.

Webb couldn't do anything about the sending off as it happened in front of his assistant who simply doesn't come with the baggage that he and Clattenberg and others come with.Matta was superb and |I just lurve David Luiz.
Ferguson just signs the wrong Brazilians.


----------



## DRINK? (May 6, 2013)

not quite sure why Chelsea fans are getting all giddy after that game, could have gone either way despite  United team picked by a tombola....what I don't get is why Sir Alex played such a strong team against Arsenal and such a weakened team against Chelsea.

If Mourihno comes, think you can kiss goodbye to Luiz btw, which will be a shame, as despite being a prick yesterday is entertaining, one of the few Chelsea players who is half likeable


----------



## Maltin (May 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Webb couldn't do anything about the sending off as it happened in front of his assistant who simply doesn't come with the baggage that he and Clattenberg and others come with.


What do you mean by this? What are you suggesting happened differently because the incident took place near the assistant?


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> not quite sure why Chelsea fans are getting all giddy after that game, could have gone either way despite United team picked by a tombola....what I don't get is why Sir Alex played such a strong team against Arsenal and such a weakened team against Chelsea.
> 
> If Mourihno comes, think you can kiss goodbye to Luiz btw, which will be a shame, as despite being a prick yesterday is entertaining, one of the few Chelsea players who is half likeable


 
Graceful in defeat, magnanimous in victory. That's why everyone likes United fans.


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)

Maltin said:


> What do you mean by this? What are you suggesting happened differently because the incident took place near the assistant?


----------



## Maltin (May 6, 2013)

Rather than posting silly pictures it would be better if you explained what you meant. Are you suggesting that he was only sent off because the assistant flagged?  According to Match of the Day 2, the assistant said it was a yellow card offence.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2013)

Maltin said:


> ...  According to Match of the Day 2, the assistant said it was a yellow card offence.


Yeah I saw that lip-reading bit...seems to be what she said, and fairly.   It was two defenders going hard at it in good style with no holds barred, Rafael went a bit too far.   A yellow would have been fair _taking that into consideration_ but when the description of the offence is 'this one kicked that one' then Webb doesn't have much choice.

Webb should have taken her word.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 6, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> what I don't get is why Sir Alex played such a strong team against Arsenal and such a weakened team against Chelsea.


 
Mourinho goes to Chelsea. Ferguson puts out a team that they should beat (and do). Chelsea get Champions League place because of those three points. In return Mourinho has a word with Ronaldo about going back to Utd.Failing that he can justify to the board that they need to strengthen by signing Bale/Cavanni/whoever. Everyone wins.

Except that Ferguson, being the wily old dog, *wants* Chelsea in Europe to act as a distraction to the league. He knows that under Mourinho Chelsea are proper competition so he wants them to play more games so that the squad gets stretched and they get tired, dropping points that they usually wouldnt and ensuring that Utd win the title again.

Or something.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Mourinho goes to Chelsea. Ferguson puts out a team that they should beat (and do). Chelsea get Champions League place because of those three points. In return Mourinho has a word with Ronaldo about going back to Utd.Failing that he can justify to the board that they need to strengthen by signing Bale/Cavanni/whoever. Everyone wins.
> 
> Except that Ferguson, being the wily old dog, *wants* Chelsea in Europe to act as a distraction to the league. He knows that under Mourinho Chelsea are proper competition so he wants them to play more games so that the squad gets stretched and they get tired, dropping points that they usually wouldnt and ensuring that Utd win the title again.
> 
> Or something.


If I thought there was any such thoughts...those are exactly the ones I'd think they thought.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 6, 2013)

As to the manu game, brillant result.  Puts the pressure on perfectly for spurs.

One thing I've noticed...Luiz seems to be full of energy even after this season.


----------



## The39thStep (May 7, 2013)

Matta is like a Duracell bunny, he just keeps going and going.


----------



## DRINK? (May 7, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Mourinho goes to Chelsea. Ferguson puts out a team that they should beat (and do). Chelsea get Champions League place because of those three points. In return Mourinho has a word with Ronaldo about going back to Utd.Failing that he can justify to the board that they need to strengthen by signing Bale/Cavanni/whoever. Everyone wins.
> 
> Except that Ferguson, being the wily old dog, *wants* Chelsea in Europe to act as a distraction to the league. He knows that under Mourinho Chelsea are proper competition so he wants them to play more games so that the squad gets stretched and they get tired, dropping points that they usually wouldnt and ensuring that Utd win the title again.
> 
> Or something.


 
Aye kinda makes sense - the other one doing the rounds is that if spurs don't get into Europe Bale is more likely to come to Utd


----------



## The39thStep (May 7, 2013)

Isn't every player going to go to Man Utd?


----------



## DRINK? (May 7, 2013)

every player is linked, more to do with boosting season ticket sales than anything else I would have thought


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

If we win tonight we are in the Champs league. Its going to be tough though.


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

Just the start we needed.


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

Player who can't normally hit a cows arse with a banjo scores wonder goal!
We have been all over them but this will give them a lot more belief.


----------



## TruXta (May 8, 2013)

Poor defending there? Or just a cracking run+shot?


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

That's restored normal business


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Poor defending there? Or just a cracking run+shot?


Bit of both ,class finish but should the defence have backed off? Hard to say, completely unexpected.


----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2013)

Should have won that. Good game though. Villa away next and then hopefully we will give Moyes the send off he deserves.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2013)

LAMPAAAAAARD


----------



## DexterTCN (May 11, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> LAMPAAAAAARD


!!!!!


----------



## The39thStep (May 11, 2013)

Good news: that pretty much puts us in the top four and Europe . Frank ice breaks the club record.
Bad news: hazards hamstring ,we will have to see if he is fit for the Europa final , Terry's injury didn't look good and that quite harsh and needless second yellow for Ramieres.


----------



## poului (May 11, 2013)

Horrid game to watch for the most part. Hazard and Azpi pulling up towards the end an indication of how exhausted the squad is after such a busy season.


----------



## aylee (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations to Lampard. He's scored a load of goals against us over the years and was the ultimate difference between the teams on Saturday. At least you didn't stick eight past us again!  He deserved the applause he got from our fans afterwards and which shocked him, by all accounts!

Fair play to your fans for participating in the nineteenth minute applause for Petrov and for applauding him after the game as well.  Villa messageboards are full of postings expressing appreciation for that, so I'll add to them.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 13, 2013)

aylee said:


> Congratulations to Lampard. He's scored a load of goals against us over the years and was the ultimate difference between the teams on Saturday. At least you didn't stick eight past us again! He deserved the applause he got from our fans afterwards and which shocked him, by all accounts!
> 
> Fair play to your fans for participating in the nineteenth minute applause for Petrov and for applauding him after the game as well. Villa messageboards are full of postings expressing appreciation for that, so I'll add to them.


 

I'm not the biggest fan of either Redknapp or Lampard but I've always loved this clip from 1996:


----------



## Spymaster (May 13, 2013)

aylee said:


> Congratulations to Lampard. He's scored a load of goals against us over the years and was the ultimate difference between the teams on Saturday. At least you didn't stick eight past us again! He deserved the applause he got from our fans afterwards and which shocked him, by all accounts!
> 
> Fair play to your fans for participating in the nineteenth minute applause for Petrov and for applauding him after the game as well. Villa messageboards are full of postings expressing appreciation for that, so I'll add to them.


 
Fair play, aylee.

Much appreciated, as was the acknowledgement of Frank's achievement by the Villa fans on Saturday.

And I'm sure we all wish Stan all the very best too.


----------



## The39thStep (May 13, 2013)

I have the most admiration for Villa fans support of Petrov and pleased that our supporters joined in the applause and end of game recognition.


----------



## Spymaster (May 14, 2013)

Hazard ruled out for tomorrow.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 14, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> Hazard ruled out for tomorrow.


Cole's in, though.  Hazard's a loss but Mata's in.  

Mata says he wants to go to the confederation cup in the summer, as well.


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2013)

Mata must have played 70 games this season including the Olympics.

I fancy Osacr to score.


----------



## Badgers (May 15, 2013)

Got a quid on Chelsea to win 4-1 at 33/1


----------



## 8115 (May 15, 2013)

Chelsea 2-1.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Already? Bloody hell!


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 15, 2013)

Technically, a good game, but a bit tedious to watch.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Right, off the service desk and back in the office, thunder and blitzing second half please, thank you very much.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

Benfica have been really good but haven't scored.  That happens a lot against CFC.  Some better chances for us near the end of the half.   Who do you replace Ramirez with though, he's not been great.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2013)

I am calling Cahill off. Moses on. Luiz into defence, Ramires next to Frank and Moses on the right


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

He's had a shit season, that Torres.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 15, 2013)

Rafa does it again.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

A grudging, _very _grudging respect.

Well done Blues


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2013)

Is Terry there, putting his shinpads on?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

Soak up the pressure, win the game.


----------



## Maltin (May 15, 2013)

Chelsea become the first English club to have won all three European trophies. They join Juventus, Ajax and Bayern Munich to have won them all.


----------



## Maltin (May 15, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Is Terry there, putting his shinpads on?


He's got his kit on.


----------



## Maltin (May 15, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Chelsea become the first English club to have won all three European trophies. They join Juventus, Ajax and Bayern Munich to have won them all.


Of those 4, all bar Bayern have won the Super Cup as well.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 15, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> Rafa does it again.


----------



## friedaweed (May 15, 2013)

Jammy tways

Ahh well. Well done Rafa






I hope Everton fans treat him with the respect he deserves


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Terry's bloody well going up...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

To be fair, so are all the subs and Ba (though he has the decency to be in a suit).


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Terry's bloody well going up...


 
Of course. Just like last year, he's part of the _team_


----------



## Big Gunz (May 15, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Jammy tways
> 
> Ahh well. Well done Rafa
> 
> ...


 
Bunch of ungrateful cunts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Of course. Just like last year, he's part of the _team_


I know, but c'mon!


----------



## fen_boy (May 15, 2013)

Shin pads


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, but c'mon!


 

There's no I in team, but there's a U in cunt 

JT's legend.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2013)

Did he at least have the decency not to put his shinpads on this time? 

Well done Chelsea anyway.


----------



## chieftain (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know, but c'mon!



Terry's a cock, WTF is he up there again for?


----------



## friedaweed (May 15, 2013)

Best team lost there tbh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

chieftain said:


> Terry's a cock, WTF is he up there again for?


Club captain, and he did play other games in the tournament, like many of the others up there (and probably unlike some of the others up there!)





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's no I in team, but there's a U in cunt


I have know problem with him going up there, just him getting dressed for the game when he was never going to play.

Both times.



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> JT's legend.


----------



## Balbi (May 15, 2013)

Full kit wanker


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> There's no I in team, but there's a U in cunt
> 
> JT's legend.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I have know problem with him going up there, just him getting dressed for the game when he was never going to play.
> 
> Both times.


 
It's the uniform of his team. I really didn't understand the fuss last year and will be equally scoobied this year too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

twistedAM said:


>


 

3 years ago called and wants it's demotivational poster back (seeing as I 'cleverly' drew it for my daughter when she was six, now she's 9 she'd look at your post and go


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's the uniform of his team. I really didn't understand the fuss last year and will be equally scoobied this year too.


The uniform of his team(!) It's a playing kit, for people playing. Demba Ba didn't feel the need to put a kit on. Neither did Paul Scholes or Roy Keane.


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 3 years ago called and wants it's demotivational poster back (seeing as I 'cleverly' drew it for my daughter when she was six, now she's 9 she'd look at your post and go


 
Some of us spend less time on the internet than others.
Are you sitting there in full kit?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> The uniform of his team(!) It's a playing kit, for people playing. Demba Ba didn't feel the need to put a kit on. Neither did Paul Scholes or Roy Keane.


 
And which of those three are the regular captain of the team?


----------



## TruXta (May 15, 2013)

He did the FKW again? 

Anyway, well done Rafa.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> 3 years ago called and wants it's demotivational poster back (seeing as I 'cleverly' drew it for my daughter when she was six, now she's 9 she'd look at your post and go


The fuck does it matter that that is three years old?! The I is still there


----------



## twistedAM (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And which of those three are the regular captain of the team?


 
None of them were fourth choice in their position though.


----------



## Balbi (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And which of those three are the regular captain of the team?


 
That'd be Keane then.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

twistedAM said:


> Some of us spend less time on the internet than others.
> Are you sitting there in full kit?


 
No. Naked. What you wearing hun?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And which of those three are the regular captain of the team?


And what does that matter? He didn't play, so why did he get all dressed up? It's just silly, is all. Silly. He could have put on a nice suit and lifted the trophy with the match's captain, but he wanted to get dressed up and play make believe.

Maybe they thought the image of Terry in a suit would be too reminiscent of his court appearances


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> The fuck does it matter that that is three years old?! The I is still there


 
Not in lower case team it ain't. The u is there in cunt whichever way you look at it though


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> And what does that matter? He didn't play, so why did he get all dressed up? It's just silly, is all. Silly. He could have put on a nice suit and lifted the trophy with the match's captain, but he wanted to get dressed up and play make believe.
> 
> Maybe they thought the image of Terry in a suit would be too reminiscent of his court appearances


 

Maybe, maybe not. Most probly as his mum's banned from her local M&S he has no new suit.

Dunno about make believe though, tell ya what, once you've captained your team to 1/10 of what JT has, come back and let us know. Fair deal?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not in lower case team it ain't. The u is there in cunt whichever way you look at it though


a) if we're going to get into grammatical semantics then "u" means fuck all
b) if it's there for me, it's there for u too


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2013)

AFAIK, it is rather uncommon for players who weren't playing (let alone on the bench) to change to full kit including shinpads to receive their medals. Even if they're the captain. Terry cannot complain about the mockery he got last year and will probably get again this year for it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Maybe, maybe not. Most probly as his mum's banned from her local M&S he has no new suit.
> 
> Dunno about make believe though, tell ya what, once you've captained your team to 1/10 of what JT has, come back and let us know. Fair deal?


Champions four out of the past five seasons, unbeaten last season and unbeaten thus far this season, and I even won a tournament that got featured in the Guardian, and all without the £besquillions Terry needs to play - I play for the love of the game, innit.

Just don't check with my team whether I'm the captain


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2013)

As for Benitez, if I were him I would go to the centre of the pitch at the end of the last home game and moon the entire crowd


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

T & P said:


> As for Benitez, if I were him I would go to the centre of the pitch at the end of the last home game and moon the entire crowd


He did actually look a bit bashful when he was given the trophy. Must be slightly bittersweet for him.

Though he's probably loving the high horse he's riding off on


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

Maltin said:


> Chelsea become the first English club to have won all three European trophies. They join Juventus, Ajax and Bayern Munich to have won them all.


Has any held CL and EL at the same time?  Like this is, for a week.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

On that note, nicked from the BBC live text: 


> For the next 10 days, Fernando Torres is a reigning World Cup, European Championship, Champions League and Europa League winner. If we play football until the end of human civilisation, will the planets ever align for one man like that again?


----------



## twentythreedom (May 15, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Dunno about make believe though, tell ya what, once you've captained your team to 1/10 of what JT has, come back and let us know. Fair deal?


 
Yeah, you fackin tell im, Bahno!!


----------



## Maltin (May 15, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Has any held CL and EL at the same time?  Like this is, for a week.


As far as I can see, all clubs who have won two different UEFA competitions in consecutive seasons have won the European Cup second (Porto, Juventus, Milan). I assume that the European Cup final is always played after the lesser competitions so this might be the first time a team has been the holder of two at once but without checking the dates of the finals I can't confirm this.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

I think this is a Drogba tweet, I don't follow him but it's on the net so it must be true.

http://www.101greatgoals.com/galler...-chelsea-in-the-el-final#.UZQATWP9POU.twitter


----------



## Ponyutd (May 15, 2013)

Chelsea lift Europa trophy. Get medals plus free entry into Prize Draw for two tickets to upcoming Champions League final at Wembley.

Twitter.


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 15, 2013)

T & P said:


> As for Benitez, if I were him I would go to the centre of the pitch at the end of the last home game and moon the entire crowd


Just had a look on the chelsea forums and they're still slagging him off. They don't deserve him. Hope he gets a decent club.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

Did you ever read a heil headline and think to yourself 'god I hope that's true' ?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/fo...490&utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## Notorious J.I.M (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair, so are all the subs and Ba (though he has the decency to be in a suit).


 
I had no problem Terry receiving a medal or anyone else that played in the campaign but Demba Ba didn't play for Chelsea in this competition due to being cup tied. No idea why he received a medal!


----------



## Wilf (May 15, 2013)

John Terry, the Karl Power for the new century.


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2013)

I wouldve thought Walter Mitty might be more appropriate


----------



## DexterTCN (May 15, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> On that note, nicked from the BBC live text:


And the Golden Boot from the Euros, they just said on radio.


----------



## Wilf (May 15, 2013)

gabi said:


> I wouldve thought Walter Mitty might be more appropriate


"Oi Walter [obscured] fucking fantasist cunt!"


----------



## gabi (May 15, 2013)

I still havent seen any pics of him in his kit this evening. did he seriously put shinpads on?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2013)

Heh, I like the BBC's choice of photo for the story:







You can juuuuuuust about see Terry behind Lampard's arm 

e2a: I'm surprised Terry didn't ask Lampard for the armband


----------



## Wilf (May 15, 2013)

Having Terry sat on the back of his bike's what's slowed Bradley Wiggins down.


----------



## shagnasty (May 16, 2013)

Wilf said:


> Having Terry sat on the back of his bike's what's slowed Bradley Wiggins down.


Did he give him a croosbar.What a pratt dressing in his kit


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2013)

Torres....World Champion...Euro Champion...Euro Golden Boot...Champion's League...Europa League...

How much do you bid?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Is Terry there, putting his shinpads on?





Maltin said:


> He's got his kit on.


John Terry hasn't got his kit on that quick since he heard a front door opening unexpectedly...


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2013)

So, are they sacking Rafa today or at the weekend?


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> So, are they sacking Rafa today or at the weekend?


 
he is only an interim manager so he will go when the new one is appointed


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> he is only an interim manager so he will go when the new one is appointed


 
The new chosen one?


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Fantastic night for Chelsea . We will have played nearly 70 games this season and Benitez has done well rotating what is a small albeit talented squad and taking over in difficult circumstance I thought we would really miss Hazard but Oscar and Rameires in particular in the second half really pushed into their midfield and defence making it difficult for Benfica  and Cahill was outstanding in defence.

Tremendous Torres goal which unfortunately was probably one of the worst televised goals I have seen  with the camera only picking up his run as an after thought.

Football wise the talking points aren't about Terry as club captain collecting the trophy in his kit,  11 trophies in ten years  puts paid to the media spun theory that success is based on having the same manager/coach for as long as possible.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

goldenecitrone said:


> The new chosen one?


 
That's  Moyes isn't it?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Football wise the talking points aren't about Terry as club captain collecting the trophy in his kit, 11 trophies in ten years puts paid to the media spun theory that success is based on having the same manager/coach for as long as possible.


Yeah, cash helps!


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, cash helps!


 
Hasn't helped other clubs. Ask QPR.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Hasn't helped other clubs. Ask QPR.


They spent too little too late. They were doomed before Harry's splurge imo.

Some good stats here: http://transferleague.co.uk

Amazed to see how much some clubs have spent on players - Chelsea £92m last season!


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Should never have been allowed in the PremierLeague


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Should never have been allowed in the PremierLeague


yeah, they should have had a points deduction really


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2013)

A truly great achievement. 2 consective Euro cups.....don't recall many clubs ever doing that.

I do find it a little sad that so many people are focusing on the negative aspects of the presentation ceremony....clearly 'new fans' that don't know enough about the game to comment on actual football matters.  JT is a dicksplash and it would surprise you to know that plenty of Chelsea fans think that too!


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> They spent too little too late. They were doomed before Harry's splurge imo.
> 
> Some good stats here: http://transferleague.co.uk
> 
> Amazed to see how much some clubs have spent on players - Chelsea £92m last season!


 
Well spent imo. Compare that with City's signings for example.


----------



## tommers (May 16, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Lampard one year deal  agreed


----------



## DRINK? (May 16, 2013)

Utopia said:


> A truly great achievement. 2 consective Euro cups.....don't recall many clubs ever doing that.


 
The main reason being no champions league winning club as gone and got knocked out first round before


----------



## Ted Striker (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Well spent imo. Compare that with City's signings for example.


 
And there you have it.

"We blazed the trail in the new era of clubs purchasing success, but at least we're not as bad as them-over-there".

It's always good for the lols to hear Chelsea fans justify their spending and general aversion towards integrity.


----------



## Utopia (May 16, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> The main reason being no champions league winning club as gone and got knocked out first round before


 
Still....making history is making history however it happens!


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> "We blazed the trail in the new era of clubs purchasing success, but at least we're not as bad as them-over-there".
> 
> It's always good for the lols to hear Chelsea fans justify their spending and general aversion towards integrity.


 
Which new era was this?
Do you really  think that the Premiereship or any major league world wide is about integrity? Give me some examples.


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> The main reason being no champions league winning club as gone and got knocked out first round before


 
A good point and well made , just as well you got taken to the cleaners by Barcelona in the final the year before we won it.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 16, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Which new era was this?
> Do you really think that the Premiereship or any major league world wide is about integrity? Give me some examples.


 
Rafa Benitez. Not perfect but a little close to home. You may recognise him as the man who was a legend for your fiercest rivals, yet hired by Abramovich as manager no 1,232, and routinely booed by your fans.

Modern football is a playground of abject wankers. Your lot break the mould though.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> ...Modern football is a playground of abject wankers. Your lot break the mould though.


Maybe if you had a bigger mould.


----------



## poului (May 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Rafa Benitez. Not perfect but a little close to home.


 
Why is he such a good example?


----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> Rafa Benitez. Not perfect but a little close to home. You may recognise him as the man who was a legend for your fiercest rivals, yet hired by Abramovich as manager no 1,232, and routinely booed by your fans.
> 
> Modern football is a playground of abject wankers. Your lot break the mould though.


 
1.was Benitez really  a legend at Anfield? Daglish yes but I think Benitez was more well regarded than anything else and faced with a choice between Rogers and Benitez i guess Rogers would be the choice
2. never aware that Liverpool were Chelsea's fiercest rivals
3. I really don't care if we have another 1,232 managers
4. Modern football is here to stay unless we have a fundamental change in supporter ownership
5. Give Chelsea some credit football wise for what they have achieved


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2013)

I thought this was one of the players kids.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-22555151#story_continues_1

Fair play to the lad!


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> 1.was Benitez really a legend at Anfield? Daglish yes but I think Benitez was more well regarded than anything else and faced with a choice between Rogers and Benitez i guess Rogers would be the choice
> 2. never aware that Liverpool were Chelsea's fiercest rivals
> 3. I really don't care if we have another 1,232 managers
> 4. Modern football is here to stay unless we have a fundamental change in supporter ownership
> 5. Give Chelsea some credit football wise for what they have achieved


1. Yes he was, he won us the CL for crissake and for a brief while made us contenders for the title.
2. They're not
3. You're not special in that regard
4. Yes
5. I'll give that credit to Benitez (and Torres, he scored fuckloads of EL goals didn't he?)


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 1. Yes he was, he won us the CL for crissake and for a brief while made us contenders for the title.
> 2. They're not
> 3. You're not special in that regard
> 4. Yes
> 5. I'll give that credit to Benitez (and Torres, he scored fuckloads of EL goals didn't he?)


 
Rogers or Benitez ? If its Benitez start the Rogers Out campaign now
Both Benitez and Torres made valuable contributions to us winning the Europa  but only if you look at things through a 'the only thing I am intersted in is Liverpool' telescope would you single them out. ( funningly enough i know quiet a few Man Utd supporters who only know things about United , perhaps you could meet up with them and talk over each other)


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Rogers or Benitez ? If its Benitez start the Rogers Out campaign now
> Both Benitez and Torres made valuable contributions to us winning the Europa but only if you look at things through a 'the only thing I am intersted in is Liverpool' telescope would you single them out. ( funningly enough i know quiet a few Man Utd supporters who only know things about United , perhaps you could meet up with them and talk over each other)


Benitez yeah. Why would I want to start a Rodgers Out campaing? He's done alright so far, I'd rather we have some stability at this stage. My last point was tongue in cheek you humourless fuck


----------



## Ted Striker (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> 1.was Benitez really a legend at Anfield? Daglish yes but I think Benitez was more well regarded than anything else and faced with a choice between Rogers and Benitez i guess Rogers would be the choice
> 2. never aware that Liverpool were Chelsea's fiercest rivals
> 3. I really don't care if we have another 1,232 managers
> 4. Modern football is here to stay unless we have a fundamental change in supporter ownership
> 5. Give Chelsea some credit football wise for what they have achieved


 
1. Yes. Not only via "A NIght in Turin" (and beating Maureens (IIRC) Chelsea as underdogs on the way), but also through a genuine sense of application to the Hillsborough cause. He 'got' Liverpool.
2. This is quite a unique thing from Chelsea/Liverpool - Chelsea fans hate Scousers with an imagined passion that can only derive from a rivalry (and sense of injustice/inferiority). I would say Man City are your main rivals if I was being facetious.
3. Nor spend a gazillion squid on players. You can't, or else it shatters your whole belief system.
4. Again, some are more modern than most.
5. I've said it before...When I see people buzz and dance proper hard (i.e. are proper into it), but for music I have special kinds of hate for, it still warms the depths of my heart - knowing that someone else is having the same emotions as you (when you're at your happiest), is ace. Chelsea's 'story' last year is every football fans dream, and tbh only beaten by Liverpools IMO. As a fellow football fan, it deserves proper respect. You are the kid fistpumping to death gabba metal like your life depends on it with a smile that goes right to the very top of each earlobe.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Benitez yeah. Why would I want to start a Rodgers Out campaing? He's done alright so far, I'd rather we have some stability at this stage. My last point was tongue in cheek you humourless fuck


 
I don't mind the abuse mate but I can't stand Americanisms.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> I don't mind the abuse mate but I can't stand Americanisms.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> 1. Yes. Not only via "A NIght in Turin" (and beating Maureens (IIRC) Chelsea as underdogs on the way), but also through a genuine sense of application to the Hillsborough cause. He 'got' Liverpool.
> 2. This is quite a unique thing from Chelsea/Liverpool - Chelsea fans hate Scousers with an imagined passion that can only derive from a rivalry (and sense of injustice/inferiority). I would say Man City are your main rivals if I was being facetious.
> 3. Nor spend a gazillion squid on players. You can't, or else it shatters your whole belief system.
> 4. Again, some are more modern than most.
> 5. I've said it before...When I see people buzz and dance proper hard (i.e. are proper into it), but for music I have special kinds of hate for, it still warms the depths of my heart - knowing that someone else is having the same emotions as you (when you're at your happiest), is ace. Chelsea's 'story' last year is every football fans dream, and tbh only beaten by Liverpools IMO. As a fellow football fan, it deserves proper respect. You are the kid fistpumping to death gabba metal like your life depends on it with a smile that goes right to the very top of each earlobe.


 
I Like your last sentence Ted.

I suppose it might vary from Chelsea supporter to Chelsea supporter but most I know see man Utd as intense rivals, City not so intense but rivals, Spurs and Arsenal as irritating clubs we have to put up with . I don't think Chelsea supporters hate Liverpool more than any other supporters do. If anything its Man Utd/Everton (naturally) and Leeds supporters who really hate them . I am not sure that there is any real reason why we should hate them ok there was the ghost goal in the CL and one year in the past ten they finished above us and a lot of their supporters are a bit deluded , stuck in the past and then there is that professional scouser stuff but that's about it.If I were them I would be proud of their record in the 70s and 80s and each year would be hoping that they could get back to something like that and not have Man Utd supporters boasting about the fact they have won more league titles.

I don't think anything to do with football shatters my belief system Ted. In fact my belief system is actually the complete opposite of the obscene wealth and wages that the premier league is all about but football is tribal in the absence of anything else , thats its hook.

In Casa , a bar in Liverpool bought by ex dockers from the profits of Ken Loach's film The Dockers there used to be scrawled on the toilet wall "Opium of the people: pint of _lager and Sky_ Sports." In the absence of anything that's why we spend more time arguing about football than we do what sort of society we want.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


>


 


> humourless fuck


 
Actually I have  wicked sense of humour


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Actually I have wicked sense of humour


What's americanized about that? Fuck?


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> What's americanized about that? Fuck?


 
The phrase 'humourless fuck' is just so American.


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> The phrase 'humourless fuck' is just so American.


Could be, I don't always see where Americanism starts and Britishisms end.


----------



## The39thStep (May 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Could be, I don't always see where Americanism starts and Britishisms end.


Must be those American owners that you had


----------



## TruXta (May 17, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Must be those American owners that you had


Owner. And no, I blame over three decades of pop culture.


----------



## Spymaster (May 17, 2013)

Shut up Trux. Sort your tits out.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 18, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> Well spent imo.


Mate, I nearly fell over when they paid £32m for Hazard, but having seen him in the flesh when my mate's dad took me to the Steaua Bucharest game, and plenty of times on TV.....he's great to watch...what a wicked player.


----------



## DexterTCN (May 18, 2013)

Ted Striker said:


> And there you have it.
> 
> "We blazed the trail in the new era of clubs purchasing success, but at least we're not as bad as them-over-there".
> 
> It's always good for the lols to hear Chelsea fans justify their spending and general aversion towards integrity.


The City owner is 'worth' ten times what Roman is though, isn't he?

Didn't City offer £100 million for Kaka ages ago?


----------



## Gingerman (May 20, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22583729


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2013)

Gingerman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22583729


 
That sorts out the compensation issue,


----------



## DexterTCN (May 20, 2013)

This is a good read about Jose.

http://plainsofalmeria.co.uk/2013/05/20/the-return-of-the-special-one/


----------



## poului (May 22, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2013)

Lost 4-3 to City in what must be the earliest friendly ever after the league has finished . We used twenty players and gave debuts to youth players Andreas Christensen and Ruben Loftus-Cheek


----------



## Ted Striker (May 28, 2013)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 1, 2013)

Right, they're finished in Spain...do we find out tomorrow?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2013)

I think there will be an official announcemnet either Sunday or Monday


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 2, 2013)

What...that they've sacked him again?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 2, 2013)

Like a dog going back to sniff one of his old turds. Can't wait to have him back on MOTD


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 2, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/...t-confirms-Jose-Mourinho-to-return-to-Chelsea


----------



## poului (Jun 2, 2013)

FOR GOD'S SAKE JUST GET IT CONFIRMED ALREADY!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

Press conference mght be Wednesday now


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 3, 2013)

Jose v Pep, Chelsea v Bayern...Euro Super Cup


----------



## Utopia (Jun 3, 2013)

He's BACK!!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22752817

Jose Mourinho: 'I will be the new coach of Chelsea'

Get in!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 3, 2013)

Utopia said:
			
		

> He's BACK!!! http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22752817
> 
> Jose Mourinho: 'I will be the new coach of Chelsea'
> 
> Get in!



He will turn Torres around


----------



## poului (Jun 3, 2013)

Badgers said:


> He will turn Torres around


 

..to the exit door, I suspect.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2013)

hes back- confirmed

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/22574810


----------



## Favelado (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome back José!



friedaweed
NVP


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 3, 2013)

Somehow I don't think it will be a happy return.


----------



## Favelado (Jun 3, 2013)

Big Gunz said:


> Somehow I don't think it will be a happy return.


 
I can't see him doing too badly. He's not daft and he'll have money to spend. It's funny, as a non-Chelsea fan, some days I cheer for him and others I want to chuck the remote at the telly.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 3, 2013)

BREAKING: Chelsea start hunt for manager to replace Mourinho.


----------



## poului (Jun 3, 2013)

If Carlsberg did managerial changes...


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 3, 2013)

Favelado said:


> Welcome back José!
> 
> View attachment 33235
> 
> ...


Must admit I love having him in the prem. He's top class entertainment. A bit like having the policeman from Allo Allo.

It's a shame Fergie wont be around so he can wind up his Sirness 
I welcome his return. He'll get sacked this time though


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 3, 2013)

Jose out!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Must admit I love having him in the prem. He's top class entertainment. A bit like having the policeman from Allo Allo.
> 
> It's a shame Fergie wont be around so he can wind up his Sirness
> I welcome his return. He'll get sacked this time though


Oh, I'm pretty sure he'll still piss off the Man Utd manager...


----------



## Favelado (Jun 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Oh, I'm pretty sure he'll still piss off the Man Utd manager...


 
He could have fun at Moyes's lack of trophies. A hint at that could really cause a stir, especially if Dave doesn't get off to a flyer and the United players have it at the back of their minds.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 3, 2013)

H e was brilliant in taking the piss out of Wenger


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2013)

The39thStep said:


> H e was brilliant in taking the piss out of Wenger


Did he do the voice? I bet he did the voice.





Favelado said:


> He could have fun at Moyes's lack of trophies. A hint at that could really cause a stir, especially if Dave doesn't get off to a flyer and the United players have it at the back of their minds.


Probably have a go at his voice too.


----------



## poului (Jun 8, 2013)

Looks like they're willing to fork out another frighteningly high figure for Cavani now.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 8, 2013)

poului said:
			
		

> Looks like they're willing to fork out another frighteningly high figure for Cavani now.



Around £50m? 

Plenty of fans tweeting that Chelsea are 'guaranteed' the PL title and CL trophy with him in the team


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 8, 2013)

The PL isn't pie in the sky.  ManU and ManC with new managers..Jose isn't new, and when he still is he makes a habit of winning leagues anyway.


----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 10, 2013)

Who's making the new thread then?


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2013)

Mourinho comes back and already the press have started their destabilising rumours. One day he is selling Luiz, the next Matta!


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 17, 2013)

DexterTCN said:


> Who's making the new thread then?


 
We do need one now, this one's done it's job. I'll stick it up.

Done.


----------

